# Hydrohpe finally has his own thread?



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay hit the link youtube.com and type in the words........ (Lowrider Model Rage)
and you will see what i call a hydrohpe build thread...9 month's of work,,,
so go there until i fugure out how to paste the link.......
www.youtube.com anyshitt\ModelRage maybe that will work?
if not ? drag your buts over there it will only take five minutes..
the video name is Model Rage...and the sender's name is Anyshitt...
that's two t's!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Only I could mis-spell my own name in the beggining of my own thread..
No I cant afford a speak and spell nor hooked on phonics!
I guess there's no Hydro-hope,, for ole Hydro-Hype!
say dah; Markie... and you guys go to youtube... before the audio get's pulled.... :uh:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I cant find anything under model rage that looks like model cars lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 7 2009, 02:08 AM~15290348
> *I cant find anything under model rage that looks like model cars lol
> *


okay that sucks...type in Anyshitt....then go to anyshitt's videos....
you should see Model rage..unless it's not cleard by youtube yet?
but I see it on my pc?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kaQwUYCQ6A


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 7 2009, 02:27 AM~15290369
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kaQwUYCQ6A
> *


damn nice shit hydrohype......looking at that video kinda inspired me into wanting to build a hopper...!

if i have any problems making one can i come to you..?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

and damn your glasshouse is really beautifull homie. she sounds good to are those glass packs it has....?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrWNUr-SUnQ...re=channel_page


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 7 2009, 03:36 AM~15290443
> *damn nice shit hydrohype......looking at that video kinda inspired me into wanting to build a hopper...!
> 
> if i have any problems making one can i come to you..?
> *


I'l do what I can.just hit me up...it's some real bad fools on these threads...
yea and I am stupid in love with my glasspacks....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool vids man!! The sound on your ride is awesome!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

its about time bro u have ur own thread. now we can talk all the shit we want j/k bro. glasshouse looks sweet ass fuck bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 7 2009, 07:47 AM~15291359
> *its about time bro u have ur own thread. now we can talk all the shit we want j/k bro. glasshouse looks sweet ass fuck bro  :biggrin:
> *


Good mornin guy's thanks for checkin em out. and of course tha 
comments let me know i am gettin seen...
that not bad when i want some attention...good lookin out from Kirby!
thanks for takin the time, lookin and then pasteting the link..
God Bless..and I thank him for waking us up today..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Nice movee


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks Roy! I am just barely figuring out my way around this program.
It' close to what I wanted to do all along..but just did not know how...
there still really raw..but alot closer to what I see in my head. You know?
so I figure I will kind of have a build thread, but more in video format for now..
I hope to have a little fun with it... but damm I have to start buildin..
and leave the outside world alone for minute....
we all know the words to that song!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 7 2009, 07:47 AM~15291359
> *its about time bro u have ur own thread. now we can talk all the shit we want j/k bro. glasshouse looks sweet ass fuck bro  :biggrin:
> *


 ttt


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 6 2009, 10:58 PM~15290337
> *Only I could mis-spell my own name in the beggining of my own thread..
> No I cant afford a speak and spell nor hooked on chronics!
> I guess there's no Hydro-hope,, for ole Hydro-Hype!
> ...


fixed your post for you :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: A no matter how much trouble you have wit dis stuff we got ya back bro, Ima check ya out on youtube, I allready know its gon be cool shyt  my name is chevyornuthin on there lookout for da friend request :0 
















P.S. faded off seagrams bumpin "Quiet Storm-Smokey robinson" :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2009, 10:56 PM~15317393
> *fixed your post for you  :biggrin:
> *


you ain'nt nice...  hooked on out door,not hydro-ponic's...can taste and feel 
the differance......... :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 9 2009, 11:06 PM~15317504
> *:biggrin: A no matter how much trouble you have wit dis stuff we got ya back bro, Ima check ya out on youtube, I allready know its gon be cool shyt  my name is chevyornuthin on there lookout for da friend request  :0
> P.S. faded off seagrams bumpin "Quiet Storm-Smokey robinson"  :biggrin:
> *


yea yea..I thought that was you.on the tube? I choose the name (anyshitt) because i am tierd of all the different names and pass words in our life's.
and I wanted something that I could scream out of a window or something..
(hit me up,,,anyshitt thats two tee's)lol...............


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

coming soon,,,58 impala...cisco kid...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 12 2009, 11:52 AM~15332333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

rides looking nice homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys........


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 7 2009, 06:40 AM~15290448
> *and damn your glasshouse is really beautifull homie. she sounds good to are those glass packs it has....?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrWNUr-SUnQ...re=channel_page
> *


  i wanna see tha vid of tha g house :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 12 2009, 06:55 PM~15335895
> *  i wanna see tha vid of tha g house :cheesy:
> *


Low40. I got you cha doggy just give me a day or so..I put the glasshouse up 
just for you....(thanks for postin on my thread)


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 12 2009, 11:52 AM~15332333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks sick bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

detail is look alright in the 58


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wow,  thanks for postin..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 13 2009, 01:46 PM~15342076
> *Low40. I got you cha doggy just give me a day or so..I put the glasshouse up
> just for you....(thanks for postin on my thread)
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

over 400 view's with 27 reply's? what do you think thats about?
I see some threads with large numbers...30.000. views...120.000, view's with like 150 reply's....damm that's alot of looky loo's or something..
from now on if i pass a persons build thread...I will let you know i was there...
I think thats how i flow anyway? but now it's gonna be more of a concious effort.
i might not be no fabulous builder...or great detail king...?
but at least I am not no silent looky loo? and neither are all the builders that have 
already left word's behind...(Good or Bad) I am greatful.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2009, 11:09 AM~15376625
> *over 400 view's with 27 reply's? what do you think thats about?
> I see some threads with large numbers...30.000. views...120.000, view's with like 150 reply's....damm that's alot of looky loo's or something..
> from now on if i pass a persons build thread...I will let you know i was there...
> ...



IN THE WORDS OF CUTTY ! :uh:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2009, 11:09 AM~15376625
> *over 400 view's with 27 reply's? what do you think thats about?
> I see some threads with large numbers...30.000. views...120.000, view's with like 150 reply's....damm that's alot of looky loo's or something..
> from now on if i pass a persons build thread...I will let you know i was there...
> ...


oldlow&slo was here :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 16 2009, 02:55 PM~15379995
> *oldlow&slo was here  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 16 2009, 08:09 AM~15376625
> *over 400 view's with 27 reply's? what do you think thats about?
> I see some threads with large numbers...30.000. views...120.000, view's with like 150 reply's....damm that's alot of looky loo's or something..
> from now on if i pass a persons build thread...I will let you know i was there...
> ...


HEY HYDRO ITS NOT THEY DONT REPLY ITS BECAUSE UR TOPIC DOESNT HAVE ENOUGH PICS. THE MORE PICS THE MORE REPLYS U GET. Y I DONT KNOW SUM PEOPLE LIKE PICS SUM DONT. THEY RATHER BS TO BOOST THEIR TOPIC SUM DONT Y I DONT KNOW EITHER. BUT ANYWAYS ITS GOOD TO SEE U BUILDIN SUMTHING BRO............OH I WAS HERE ALSO   :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

just be happy people have intrest in your thread homie!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice glasshouse bro 
was a looky looin and gunna leave my tag
Sweetdreamer was here and will be back  :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

so when's the '58 progress pics going to be posted?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 16 2009, 06:43 PM~15380523
> *HEY HYDRO ITS NOT THEY DONT REPLY ITS BECAUSE UR TOPIC DOESNT HAVE ENOUGH PICS. THE MORE PICS THE MORE REPLYS U GET. Y I DONT KNOW SUM PEOPLE LIKE PICS SUM DONT. THEY RATHER BS TO BOOST THEIR TOPIC SUM DONT Y I DONT KNOW EITHER. BUT ANYWAYS ITS GOOD TO SEE U BUILDIN SUMTHING BRO............OH I WAS HERE ALSO     :biggrin:
> *




I HAVE TO AGREE! I CHECK YOUR THREAD OUT BUT I HAVENT SAID ANYTHING YET BECAUSE ITS ONLY BEEN TWO PAGES OF TALKING. YOU HAVE TWO PICS AND ONE VIDEO OF ALL THE CARS YOUVE ALREADY POSTED. NOW DONT GET ME WRONG, I LIKE YOUR WORK. THATS WHY I LOOK IN THE FIRST PLACE. BUT YOU SHOULD POST UP MORE PICS IF YOU WANT COMMENTS. IF I LOOK IN HERE AND YOUR JUST TALKING BACK AND FORTH WITH SOMEONE, I'M NOT GONNA JUST JUMP IN. BUT IF YOUR POSTING GOOD PICS OF YOUR WORK. (NOT JUST 2 OF THE BEST ANGLES) I'LL COMMENT. BUT I WAS HERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 16 2009, 10:43 PM~15382976
> *I HAVE TO AGREE! I CHECK YOUR THREAD OUT BUT I HAVENT SAID ANYTHING YET BECAUSE ITS ONLY BEEN TWO PAGES OF TALKING. YOU HAVE TWO PICS AND ONE VIDEO OF ALL THE CARS YOUVE ALREADY POSTED. NOW DONT GET ME WRONG, I LIKE YOUR WORK. THATS WHY I LOOK IN THE FIRST PLACE. BUT YOU SHOULD POST UP MORE PICS IF YOU WANT COMMENTS. IF I LOOK IN HERE AND YOUR JUST TALKING BACK AND FORTH WITH SOMEONE, I'M NOT GONNA JUST JUMP IN. BUT IF YOUR POSTING GOOD PICS OF YOUR WORK. (NOT JUST 2 OF THE BEST ANGLES) I'LL COMMENT. BUT I WAS HERE!! :biggrin:
> *


agree 100% you guys know if i see something i'll speak on it ! Good or bad i am here to get you to be a better better builder and to be a man about your words and actions ! I know i play around alot with a few members and i stay on top of t he frud ass dip shits but i am about the hobby 10 fold brother ! Anyone knows i will help where i can and i always speak the trurh in the end of all the bullshit ! 

Again do it for you ! Try your best ! And KEEP BUILDING AND SHARING !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 07:50 PM~15383018
> *agree 100%  you  guys  know  if  i  see  something  i'll  speak on it !  Good  or  bad  i  am  here  to  get    you  to  be  a  better  better  builder  and  to  be  a  man  about  your  words  and  actions  !  I  know  i  play  around  alot  with  a  few  members  and  i  stay  on  top  of t he  frud ass dip  shits  but  i  am  about the  hobby  10  fold  brother !  Anyone  knows  i  will help  where  i  can  and  i  always  speak the trurh  in the  end of  all  the  bullshit  !
> 
> Again  do it  for  you  !  Try  your  best  !  And  KEEP  BUILDING  AND  SHARING  !
> *


WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:  I WAS HERE AGAIN


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Get some new pics up big homie, Alway enjoy seein what you got in here.
L8


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thats what I am talking about...Roll Call motha fuc#%ers...
let me know your in the house....that's all...
I know it must get old for some of you guys that have 100 page threads
to hear props...but trust me! some of you asshole's are that fuckin good!
some times I feal like an idiot when I stumble on somebody build thread 
in the middle of the night...and it's got like a milliion page's and then i look through
the thread and it's like dammmmmmm look at this fools shit? And it's like okay
this dude does not know me from Adam! And he's got tons of props from every
body....my little two cents might not be worth a hill of beans? But to me, in my stupid head,(I am the altamate authority) and i hit some strangers' thread.
And I zero in on what ever cars got my attention....I become almost compulsive
i have to see more once i see a build i really like...i'll either save it or just go back to that thread over and over again...just to see that car..... as for me..i still did not think I had enough or extreme enough builds to call myself having a thread..
I dont have a good digital camera...so 90 percent of any photo I put on layitlow
comes from my video camera..and it does not take stills! I have to take video and then cut sills on my p.c. that's why all the blurry shots and every now and then a 
super good close up..anyway i just barley figured how to get audio with video with stills and that is something I am really excited about...so i thought i would start my 
thread off with a video......and then build on it from there.....check out(mc562)
he's got a cool slide show style video on his thread... And hear I was afraid i would post too many pictures//Okay dont trip I will be a picture takein video editing model building fool...I guess you already know that the 58 is coming out 
to the music of war..(cisco kid) but I thought about starting build off! not a compatition but more of a compilation..i want to show a build from start to finish
but to music...like (Marvin gaye's: I Want You) and then get someone else to do a video build to a different song on the same album..untill the album is complete..and then put the different builds on a disk...and sell it for charity
or give it to the peterson or something.,,,i dont know it's a thought. anyway thanks all you real motha fo fo's.. roll call on my thread any day..i consider it an honor..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 damn that was a long reply :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah man I suck at taking pics too, and I have a good camera. If you only have a video camera take some short videos. I know I would like to see more of your builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 17 2009, 12:52 AM~15385115
> *Yeah man I suck at taking pics too, and I have a good camera. If you only have a video camera take some short videos. I know I would like to see more of your builds. :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks again guys..yea thats all I do is short vids..I even try to stop the 
tape after a every few seconds..in attemps to prevent going over 10 mb.'s in file size..because I know the smaller the file the easier it will travel the net.
trust me i'll start shooting more....
Big Pauncho was in the house last night....
what's up dogg...? thanks for the roll call visit!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 17 2009, 12:03 AM~15384791
> *:0 damn that was a long reply  :biggrin:
> *


 I spell like shit...and I am a quiet guy..but once I start to express myself
it takes a while before I shut up! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not another DOCTOR PHIL TOPIC ! the last 2 pages all i hear is BLAH BLAH BLAH ! *WHERE"S THE DAMN PIC's ALREADY ! *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2009, 08:08 AM~15385960
> *Not another  DOCTOR  PHIL    TOPIC !    the  last  2  pages  all i hear    is  BLAH  BLAH  BLAH  !    WHERE"S  THE  DAMN  PIC's  ALREADY  !
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2009, 08:08 AM~15385960
> *Not another  DOCTOR  PHIL    TOPIC !    the  last  2  pages  all i hear    is  BLAH  BLAH  BLAH  !    WHERE"S  THE  DAMN  PIC's  ALREADY  !
> *


 Okay go with that..you know my grandpappy (Dallasareaphil) use to sit me on his knee when I was just a little tad pole....and he use to say to me
;little hydro one of these days your gonna have too:...cut to commercial
now where back...So Mini; tell me and Oprah about your childhood?
nah jus kiddin..okay i'm be down to biz later this evening I promiss...
i have to put some rims infront of the camera for Dannychawps today and i have a flick for YCFM to take so i will do updates then..I am sort of at am empass with the 
58..I cant get the frame to go flush (just for a mock shot) with the trunk and interier cage and plus I never cut a trunk before and now I have to get it to open 
and close flush....all this before a bare metal do-over and then more polish and clear...In the mean time I've combed every inch of impala fest,...I want to see every 58 impala that there is to see...I say this because when I was a lttle kid.
(doctor Mini) the amt psycadelic 58 was the most detail model I ever put together.
and I found hear in 09 I was still a little afraid of this model..bla bla bla okay I'l shut up now...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL ... funny thread :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This fool is a trip. Took a few reads of getting what he said, but homie is cool in my book. 
NOW POST SOME PICS ALREADY!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 17 2009, 09:51 PM~15390812
> *This fool is a trip. Took a few reads of getting what he said, but homie is cool in my book.
> NOW POST SOME PICS ALREADY!!!!!!! LOL
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Now tell the blond girl holding the camera, I even tried to mock up my spot light's and my sun-viser (the bumper kit is hard to tape on) just for her!
I love the lay...but i still have to do something about that frame sticking out...
(i think i got it? once i take it down...and have the bare metal re-done) i will clear and 
polish once more before final assembly..I did not feel the three carb's was for me
so i went with two 4 bangers..... The bottom is a little dull, but my frame went through alot after it was painted..(which is backwards) okay bla bla this time less words and more pictures.........


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

NIce Pictures.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

no servo's and no it's not lifted...I know for some people it's a deal
breaker if they see electrical wire....this wire happens to be for my color bar..
and yea it's a posser,,but i did not say it would,nt be able to pose in different
possitions!







photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile251.jpg[/IMG]
http://i703
[img]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile252.jpg


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

below are pictures of the moter's for the 66 impala...motor on the right.
and the one on the left is for my 67 impala...















this is the motor for my 66,,I am going to call the car(Deadwood)







this is the motor for the 67...that thing that looks like a red spider is another attempt at makeing a distributer and spark plug wires...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

it's about fuckn time u post sum pics and their worth it 58 looks firme brother keep it up homie now finish the fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks BigDogg...i hope people like it more in person? you know..?
twinkle twinkle!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

cool shit bro! glad to see pics up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 18 2009, 12:34 PM~15393711
> *cool shit bro! glad to see pics up.
> *


x-2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2009, 03:40 PM~15393733
> *x-2
> *


x3


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn page 4 :biggrin: already


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2009, 03:40 PM~15393733
> *x-2
> *


I am glad to see people lookin at my shit...
In all honesty it feels good to know that people see me...(cool people)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

X4!! THAT 58 IS LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 18 2009, 07:11 PM~15395891
> *I am glad to see people lookin at my shit...
> In all honesty it feels good to know that people see me...(cool people)
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

good morning folk's thanks again for the pull up's! it is still an honor
to see that talented craftsman have paid me a visit and anounced there presance
in my little thread....  ROLL CALL MOTHER FU#%ERS!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice progress Homie!!

Keep the pics flowing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 08:24 AM~15399095
> *good morning folk's thanks again for the pull up's! it is still an honor
> to see that talented craftsman have paid me a visit and  anounced there presance
> in my little thread....   ROLL CALL MOTHER FU#%ERS!
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work homie!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 04:24 AM~15399095
> *good morning folk's thanks again for the pull up's! it is still an honor
> to see that talented craftsman have paid me a visit and  anounced there presance
> in my little thread....   ROLL CALL MOTHER FU#%ERS!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 17 2009, 11:41 AM~15386888
> *LOL ... funny thread  :biggrin:
> *


 Okay so I am a little burnt.. but the guys with the jokes :cheesy: 
Bigdog323, darksidecustoms...lowandbeyond,,,and minipearl,,oops 
I meant minidreams. I have a feeling they are gonna have me laughing for as long as I keep reading, and sometime's posting....oh someone else who is funny
when he is pissed? youcantfademe...trust me.get him started and you will 
L.Y.A.O. you have to read some of there fights on other threads....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 18 2009, 03:29 PM~15393686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cars looking really nice keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks U.C.I. i'l try. El-monte..thanks for the roll call!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 58 hard as hell especially locked up :biggrin: .see ya in Impala fest!  



oh yea where do you get cruiser skirts like dat ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2009, 09:55 AM~15412406
> *:0 58 hard as hell especially locked up :biggrin: .see ya in Impala fest!
> oh yea where do you get cruiser skirts like dat ?
> *


 I been asking that question for month's! the cruzer skirts come's with the revel 58 impala....along with the bumper kit and a double whamy pump and 6 
battery's and two fosgate amp's...the the trunk opens...and i like the exhust 
better,,,and the fire wall! and the chrome comes separate..so it would pop 
better in person....but the Amt kit has the doors open....i lost peice's in both kit's
so i had to emprovise...I use revel lower a-arms with the amt frame and uppers.
i so it had to be a little micky you know? I used the revel motor,,dont know where some of the amt got missed placed....(oy yea now I know where it is) to late now!~
I am not out of the woods yet, I want to strip the bare metal and come again
with a little more clear..then comes all the little last minute shit that I have talant for fuckin up..rear view mirror's..window's headlights, grill. basicly the over all
build! lol.........hey you know I think some other year cars have cruzer skirts in the kit? does revel make a 59 or 60 lowrider kit? if they do? I would bet there are 
some cruzers in there! I think it was tonioseven that gave me the game on the 58
cruzers....I am really feeling the sunviser and the spot lights! the thought of bustin out with a viser on a 58 has had me excited for month's before I started the project.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 09:52 AM~15400616
> *.oh someone else who is funny
> when he is pissed? youcantfademe...trust me.get him started and you will
> L.Y.A.O.  you have to read some of there fights on other threads....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

you got some nice builds homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Oct 21 2009, 06:28 PM~15427519
> *you got some nice builds homie
> *


Calavaras73 thanks for the roll call! I am humble cause of you in my house,
that is a way of honoring your visit...i have not checked your work,
I dont think...but with the colors you fly, you must be a producer of 
strong peice's? l look foward to witnesing your talant?s
come back anytime....Markie.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile325.jpg[/IMG
][img]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile347.jpg








was missing piece's from two kits. lost a back up light. and I never did an amt
58 grill before,,while trying to stay awake and dealing with glue that partnerd
with satan!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

NICE WORK HYDROHYPE..!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 29 2009, 12:12 AM~15500881
> *NICE WORK HYDROHYPE..!
> *


 thanks bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 12:03 PM~15423372
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 you know it's true.


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

u build some pretty sweet shit man and i like ur style ive never really built a detailed low low but when i get back this weekend its on im goin to try and go all out all i did last night was dream bout what one and how im goin to do everything and thanks for showin some love in my topic man i love when people look through my stuff and tell me they like it its a great feeling and ive read all ur shit so i no ur the same way bout that well later man

tyler


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some good builds in this thread! Keep it up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Oct 30 2009, 12:37 PM~15515344
> *u build some pretty sweet shit man and i like ur style ive never really built a detailed low low but when i get back this weekend its on im goin to try and go  all out all i did last night was dream bout what one and how im goin to do everything and thanks for showin some love in my topic man i love when people look through my stuff and tell me they like it its a great feeling and ive read all ur shit so i no ur the same way bout that well later man
> 
> tyler
> *


    thanks guys..
And the Motha fockin roll call keeps me checkin back for more..and intertained
and dumbfounded when i go traveling through people's thread's!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 28 2009, 11:20 PM~15500919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i likes :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 30 2009, 03:03 PM~15515479
> *Some good builds in this thread! Keep it up
> *



X 2 !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ahh shucks....fella's...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:wave: :biggrin: I WAS HERE!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 31 2009, 07:21 PM~15525459
> *:wave:  :biggrin: I WAS HERE!!
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: WAT UP MARKIE DE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 31 2009, 10:03 PM~15525981
> *ME TOO  :biggrin: WAT UP MARKIE DE
> *


 just got home, got the rider outside ready for the show tomorrow.
Now i got to put on some coffee and try to get some building for that model 
table!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 31 2009, 10:37 PM~15526544
> *just got home, got the rider outside ready for the show tomorrow.
> Now i got to put on some coffee and try to get some building for that model
> table!
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea I am still awake. I dont know what time it is because of this turning the clock
backwards....My pc says 4:am but does that mean it's 3:am? 
shit either way I am tierd..but i dont want to quit now! well more coffee
and try a little more..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oh shit my post said 5:am! :uh: so i am way off!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice clean work bro


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 3 2009, 10:03 PM~15555749
> *
> *


Ha, What the F**k did I say you about that stick ?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

very clean work , mark :thumbsup: , you got down on that 58' .


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 3 2009, 11:03 PM~15555749
> *
> *



that shit is tight lays hard


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

ha mark remember me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 3 2009, 11:52 PM~15557123
> *ha mark remember me
> *


no dude I dont think we ever met?  
Man I am so glad that day has come and gone...You know my ass would have been
shit out of luck if you werent following me in the lowlow. that's is just another 
reason that prove's to me that I have to pay more attention to my shit...
at least before i plan on going out! i cant just take for granted that everything is okay....And man the more i think about it and the more I look at it, i am thinking that I was to much in a hurry to finish the 58 and then I was not at the top of my game on the 67....My building does not do yyour paint and pattern work justice.
i got a little cheesy around the grill and the head light erea, and i think I am missing a little peice of trim that goes on the end of the hood? I know I have alot of shit to do...and get in order...but I really do want to re-do the 67 cleaner and the 58 cleaner and tighter...before I move on to all the other shit....
quick example.. all the mock up's of the 67 look better to me than the car after i built it! My bad dude...but thats also why i am glad we made it to the show.
it got my feet wet, and told me to wake up and (relax more) but step my glue game up!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking real good, you are doing good job, But I would really like to see your builds bigger, I mean these pictures!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 4 2009, 07:47 PM~15559845
> *Looking real good, you are doing good job, But I would really like to see your builds bigger, I mean these pictures!!
> *


I mean bigger pics ya know! :biggrin: 
Choose bigger size in Photobucket when you upload pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 4 2009, 11:14 AM~15560089
> *I mean bigger pics ya know! :biggrin:
> Choose bigger size in Photobucket when you upload pics :biggrin:
> *


I really have alot to learn..I dont take many stills...
my digi camera is very small and sucks a little..so I shoot video on mini dv
and then I try to use my pc to cut still out of the clips ..I love video so much more than stills....even little 4 
second clips of the camera just panning the side of a car looks better to me than just a still....put i am and wil continue to try to get more, and bigger and better 
pictures,, all the time...
thanks again...........


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[/quote]
:0 CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

>


:0 CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:
[/quote]



Hand outs only on the !st and 15th.......................


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

>


:0 CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:
[/quote]what if I said everyone that came to the model show on the first got a 66 impala for free?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 5 2009, 09:11 AM~15567620
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK HOMIE.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 5 2009, 10:07 AM~15568930
> *SICK HOMIE.....
> *



X 200000000000000000000000 !!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds lookin good mark and x2 on wanting to see better pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 3 2009, 10:54 PM~15556375
> *very clean work , mark  :thumbsup: , you got down on that 58' .
> *


 thanks for the roll call gentlemen! I do have to take better picture
i am always trying with what I got...somehting tells me if I just build a little 
better, a little cleaner, then my camera would not be so afraid of getting in for bigger shots and better close up's...and then maybe i can adjust the file size setting on photo bucket when I up load?
(dodgerblue62 do you remember your car?)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I remember it!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hydrohype... your box came today, the 64 is in the strip tank....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i tried to doctor this photo, by useing the photo bucket editing tools...
I really dont know what I am doing? but I think it did make the colors pop a litlle
more...but as far a resizing I dont think I can do that without distorting the image?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2009, 11:42 AM~15571140
> *hydrohype... your box came today, the 64 is in the strip tank....
> *


cool the wheels of progress are turning slowly!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

58 















65/ future, 66 over haul


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good markie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 10 2009, 11:11 PM~15629369
> *Builds are lookin good markie
> *


wow thanks pauncho,,,You know that first time i got the idea to put the 
little wire under the fosgate amps,? was the first time I seen your orange 
cadi?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookn good hydro ur builds are lookn better n better brotha keep it up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice work bro..that 66 will be a bad ass build..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea, I need some gold or tan flocking..and I have really been dragging my feet.
I have to sand the inside of the hood and the trunk. then make some hinge's..
(I know I did that backwards) because the outside is done.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 10 2009, 11:25 PM~15630094
> *wow thanks pauncho,,,You know that first time i got the idea to put the
> little wire under the fosgate amps,? was the first time I seen your orange
> cadi?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ALL YOUR WORKS LOOKING SWEET BRO!! YOUR PM BOX IS FULL. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great work, keep us posted !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

now I see you got the hang of things. I gust there's no need for more house call's.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15638387
> *now I see you got the hang of things. I gust there's no need for more house call's.
> *


 (Got the hang of things?) yea what i got is a record for the most
car's to have be dumped in the brake bath in a week...! Man were talking 
3 glasshouse's and the 61 i put in the water for you.. yea i am gonna leave painting alone for a minute,,I am making costly mistake's..
I have the white freshly bathed ace in the car for you for a day or so now.
I just started fuckin with the 67 again earlier today... the Only battery I 
found is to big to fit.. so I been fileing on for a minute to see how it mocks in 
there....then I will try to mount it...I pulled the grill off and file off some of the 
glue that I put on the frame...but it still has an un-comfortable gap..
I did find the chrome peace that goes on the hood's edge..
I have'nt put it on yet...Then there's that glue burn, that oop's that I did on the fender well trim (front passanger) that I was gonna ask you, if you can docter it for me? but then you'r gonna give me that speech about (Teaching me how to Fish) :uh: (This grasshopper dont feal like snatching the pebble out of any body's hand no time soon) I guess you see what time it is? we can still talk today once I get back up... yea i am still looking for a master cylinder for the 67! I will post a 
picture of the oop's later on....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the opp's,,can it be mended?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

update on my own shit...I have been working on the 67 today...I made 
some progress...I fixxed that driver side rear wheel that made it look like I had 20 battery's in the trunk and the axle was about to give.. I put on that piece of chrome that goes on the hood...i got the over size battery to fit..so now I can mount it...I shaved very little glue off the body where the grill is mounted..and then painted it orange...I probably did not shave enough but I dont want to loose the lines.
I will find out later when I try to remount...Then I got a wild hair and started the drilling and dremel treatment on my green built glasshouse. the Jb weld is drying now...(I have been really neglecting alot of my glasshouse's and evan more frames) and rear ends...I put in a little work today....








Hey I found this last week..It's ugly as fuck the way it is on the box.
but if I rake the frame, and then turn the narrow glide forks into wide glide's
then change the handle bar's into half high's or drag bars...and it will look just like what I rode when I was 18, I did a build just like this in 1987...it's 1/8 scale..
I got to make room for it somewhere!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE A COOL KIT , WHAT DO THEY GO FOR???


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i got it off of ebay for 40.00$ I have never seen this kit. the whole 10 month's 
I have been building...I looked for it maybe five times! I think in the 80's the kit used to be called the (Grasshopper) because of it's ugly un-raked frame?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

plus it needs a sissy bar!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

page eight baby!  







before







after


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2009, 04:13 PM~15647926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I HAVE ONE THOSE. IM A MODEL BUILDER THAT DOES'NT KNOW HOW TO BUILD A MODEL CAR CAN U TEACH ME SIR HYDROHYPE MASTER MODEL BUILDER :biggrin: 
HAHAHAHAHHHA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 12 2009, 05:29 PM~15648096
> *CAN I HAVE ONE THOSE. IM A MODEL BUILDER THAT DOES'NT KNOW  HOW TO BUILD A MODEL CAR CAN U TEACH ME SIR HYDROHYPE MASTER MODEL BUILDER :biggrin:
> HAHAHAHAHHHA (Master Model Builder?) okay bigdogg got jokes....
> did you find out anything about Norwalk? that Karshow4kids shit?
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 12 2009, 05:29 PM~15648096
> *CAN I HAVE ONE THOSE. IM A MODEL BUILDER THAT DOES'NT KNOW  HOW TO BUILD A MODEL CAR CAN U TEACH ME SIR HYDROHYPE MASTER MODEL BUILDER :biggrin:
> HAHAHAHAHHHA
> *


 you need to fix your pc and your camera,, so we can kick it 
in your thread....Got Pictures?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2009, 09:08 PM~15651221
> *you need to fix your pc and your camera,, so we can kick it
> in your thread....Got Pictures?
> *


YEAH I KNOW BRO BUT MONEY IS VERY TIGHT RIGHT NOW THEN WITH NO JOB AND ALL ITS VERY HARD BRO BUT AS SOON I GET BACK ON MY FEET IM FIXN MY PC BRO THEN WE CHILL BROTHER AND AS FOR PICS I GOT A SHIT LOAD OF THEM BUT NO PLACE TO UPLOAD THEM AT SO IM USING WITH MY FONE TO CHILL HERE ON L.I.L MY INTERNET BUDDYS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 12 2009, 10:36 PM~15651622
> *YEAH I KNOW  BRO BUT MONEY IS VERY TIGHT RIGHT NOW THEN WITH NO JOB AND ALL ITS VERY HARD BRO BUT AS SOON I GET BACK ON MY FEET IM FIXN MY PC BRO THEN WE CHILL BROTHER AND AS FOR PICS I GOT A SHIT LOAD OF THEM BUT NO PLACE TO UPLOAD THEM AT SO IM USING WITH MY FONE TO CHILL HERE ON L.I.L MY INTERNET BUDDYS
> *


bigdogg dont trip. I am just funkin with ya...hang in there, keep your phone and dont loose your passion....it could be worse...I remember being homeless and not even haven a car to sleep in! I remember not haven my freedom. And the truth of the matter? In one year i have lost so much income
and ganned so many unpaid bills...I dont know how to think straight...
I go on layitlow and dont think about it..untill I get letters in the mail talking about 
turning shit off! damm hang in there bigdogg...shit has to get better...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY MARK U GONNA GO TO THE ON SAT BRO THE ONE IN NORWALK LMK


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 17 2009, 02:25 AM~15688623
> *HEY MARK U GONNA GO TO THE ON SAT BRO THE ONE IN NORWALK LMK
> *


Big Dogg do me favor yea? shoot me the info on the norwalk show..
anything you can..location phone # of the person in charge..Price for intry,
even a map if you can? then I will map quest it on the pc.,..who knows I may have some money by saturday and i can go...I know one thing though?
If I do go I am not staying up all night the night before trying to build, like I did 
for Nov 1st. thanks........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 17 2009, 08:47 AM~15690279
> *Big Dogg do me favor yea? shoot me the info on the norwalk show..
> anything you can..location phone # of the person in charge..Price for intry,
> even a map if you can? then I will map quest it on the pc.,..who knows I may have some money by saturday and i can go...I know one thing though?
> ...


ill pm u the info


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my shit is actually at the table with the Big boys....
(They all said i could stay at the table if I gave them $10.00 each)  

 I am hoping if i take like 1,000 picturs of this i will over come all the little bo bo's. I still think I have to pull the grill off and shave down even more..
and i have to make a master cylinder for it. but i feel alot better about the car 
over all............


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

salvaging an old 65 frame,,from an unbuilt scrap kit but alot of parts were already painted flat black...







the (My way Axle) it aint pretty but it's the answer to my prayers!







testing out the (My Way) lock up , while useing a mock body..







same frame doing what I want it to do..







it has a nice stance, a nice lay.. this 65 looks pretty good..on my (Now) 66 
adjustableframe..







I am jumping the gun..sorry..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The Real (Judy Jetson) I asked if pop's (George Jetson) was still alive?
she said yes he's fine...I aske what's up with Elroy? 
(he's some kind of porn animation producer or something)
then the light changed..she screemed over to me...I got to go I on my way to
save some kind of sea plant from extinction! Right on! Green power baby!
(I am still putting your car on ugly as hell fest first chance i get!) :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2009, 02:11 AM~15700396
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2009, 01:21 AM~15700416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

X2, those are some ugly ass cars.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 18 2009, 08:30 AM~15701583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> X2, those are some ugly ass cars.
> *


 I flockin laugh every time I see one of these green, shit battery cars!
I tell them I got 6 battery's in my car, the other car has 8...but those batterys make me go up and down...not foward and backward...that's what gasoline
and oil burning motors are for!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Remember, friends dont let friends be looky loo's..
i see foot prints of people trampling in my house! 60 people since last night..
i better see if anything is missing! pesky (looky loo's) fuckin sneaky ninja shadow
surfer's!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn fine suspension werk homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 18 2009, 08:24 PM~15708838
> *Damn fine suspension werk homie
> *


thanks Lux!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mark i got sum of ur stuff u need bro
1. 67 chrome hood trim 2. 62,65 frames 3. cant member wat else 4 ------ 5 ------ :biggrin: fill in the blanks :uh: :cheesy: but no caddy (79) dash or newer caddy parts either :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 18 2009, 10:52 PM~15710671
> *hey mark i got sum of ur stuff u need bro
> 1. 67 chrome hood trim 2. 62,65 frames 3. cant member wat else 4 ------ 5 ------ :biggrin: fill in the blanks  :uh:  :cheesy: but no caddy (79) dash or newer caddy parts either  :cheesy:
> *


Wad it go baby :biggrin: I need what evey you got..i need that 67 kit..
without the body and the hood. (but with the hood trim) and i need what ever
else you mentioned..what did you mention? oh thats right your on your phone 
so can you scroll backwards in a thread?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2009, 10:02 PM~15710812
> *Wad it go baby :biggrin:  I need what evey you got..i need that 67 kit..
> without the body and the hood. (but with the hood trim) and i need what ever
> else you mentioned..what did you mention? oh thats right your on your phone
> ...


hahaha very funny fuzz ball. the 67 kit is gone bro awww to bad j/k but i can give u wats left of it tho it aint much but ill see wat else i got bro for ya  wen can u pick up the parts :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Just letting you know I stopped by. Builds are looking good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 08:08 AM~15712917
> *
> *


yall see? Minidreams in all of his talant and dementia, is still not a looky loo!
nither is Luxman, 85 Biarittz, Mcloven, and we know Bigdogg323 aint no 
looky loo! (pesky ninja shadow surfers) Roll call mother fuckers!
and wipe your feet before sneaking into my thread!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 08:29 AM~15713531
> *yall see? Minidreams in all of his talant and dementia, is still not a looky loo!
> nither is Luxman, 85 Biarittz, Mcloven, and we know Bigdogg323 aint no
> looky loo!  (pesky ninja shadow surfers) Roll call mother fuckers!
> ...


bigdogg323 past threw here he saw and he left :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

right right!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

mcloven was here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just passing by


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

just getting in my looky loo!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15716931
> *just  passing    by
> *


okay see? thats funny! tone down the name calling! and clean up after
yourself before you go leaving your kid's all over the place!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15716931
> *just  passing    by
> *


 (Twins)?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the exit is to the left! pay the cashier on the way out! 
Ninja's too......that's right! follow the seaman,,,back to your trailer parks.
Back to your wive's and your sisters,,i know for some of you thats the same 
thing! Ive seen the Springer show....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15716931
> *just  passing    by
> *


 that's right (that's the way out)


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey hydro got sum of the parts u wanted still lookn for most of them bro ill hit up wen i find them homie and wat kind 59 chevy tl u wanted elco or impy bro lmk  


im a lookie loo just passn threw :biggrin: r


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

It's me king (looky loo)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 21 2009, 02:23 PM~15738690
> *hey hydro got sum of the parts u wanted still lookn for most of them bro ill hit up wen i find them homie and wat kind 59 chevy tl u wanted elco or impy bro lmk
> im a lookie loo just passn threw  :biggrin: r
> *


Your ass is sapposed to be @ the Norwalk show.. 
(How are we gonna get pictures now?)  yea I will take what ever parts you got.. I need alot of frame stuff,, for the 59 I need the tail lights,,,
thanks man..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 21 2009, 03:44 PM~15739156
> *It's me king (looky loo)
> *


 you aint one o dem pesky varment?
litle ninja shadow surfers!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Damm I really do need more picturs.. 
I need more pitures....  okay,,,my bad..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Homie, do you need new pictures?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2009, 05:23 PM~15739655
> *Homie, do you need new pictures?
> *


 :biggrin: yea yea,,It's pretty sad over hear right now..
what can i say? No eye candy over hear right now!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15741749
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: yea yea,,It's pretty sad over hear right now..
> what can i say? No eye candy over hear right now!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Glasshouse fire wall, donated to the 66.







talk about A.D.D.!















sometime's,,, I play a pretty mean dremel! flock came yesterday.















Glasshouse furnature emporium!















(Grunt, Fart, Ug.. Markie need finish car) but me got more than 1.
grunt fart ug... (a post so easy, a cave man can read it)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

look like i got nothing on table..grunt fart uggg..but when car finish..me hope come out nice..grunt fart ugg...
(a post so easy, a cave man can read it)grunt fart...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 22 2009, 09:37 PM~15748683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doin better homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks guys... 
Markie hungry,,grunt fart ug....fart grunt..me go eat horse..
no, maybe markie eat whore? No! horse less money,,
more filling 








ninja's no leave food..me like eat...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

XANAX MARKIE, XANAX.....  :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2009, 09:32 PM~15749290
> *XANAX MARKIE, XANAX.....   :0
> *


that's cold Rev!  damm....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 22 2009, 11:07 PM~15750289
> *that's cold Rev!   damm....
> *


  ITS ALL GOOD.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2009, 11:13 PM~15750358
> *  ITS ALL GOOD.....
> *


lol..xanax! (what ever)


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 22 2009, 08:26 PM~15748561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Builds look really, really good Markie!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL....your posts always crack me up.You went from writing mini essays to rambling.
Builds look great either way.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 23 2009, 07:04 AM~15751784
> *Builds  look really, really good Markie!!
> *


Thanks Jev..Have'nt heard from you in a while. i was gonna drop you a line 
in the next week or so...You know I Like seeing your advatar.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 23 2009, 08:16 AM~15752156
> *LOL....your posts always crack me up.You went from writing mini essays to rambling.
> Builds look great either way.
> *


 sometime's I worry me!  Dynasty is welcome in my thread anytime thanks for dropping by...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

some clean work homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 10:13 AM~15753174
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


 okay I know this aint cool,,but I get so excited when ever i get visiters!
thank you getleman! (whisper) watch out for those ninja's! :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 23 2009, 07:24 PM~15753281
> *okay I know this aint cool,,but I get so excited when ever i get visiters!
> thank you getleman!  (whisper)  watch out for those ninja's! :0
> *


I am one of them, no need to be scared :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 09:29 AM~15753344
> *I am one of them, no need to be scared :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn ninjas :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 23 2009, 07:36 PM~15753420
> *:0 damn ninjas :biggrin:
> *


Some ninjas are nice :biggrin: 









Sorry Hydrohype for bullshiting your topic


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 10:54 AM~15754471
> *Some ninjas are nice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   
he likes it the bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

knok,knok Hydrohpe --get at me.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 11:54 AM~15754471
> *Some ninjas are nice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 slim your welcome hear, anytime!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Nov 23 2009, 01:01 PM~15755234
> *knok,knok Hydrohpe --get at me.
> *


No.. your saposed to let me say,(who's there?) first!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 23 2009, 08:58 PM~15761811
> *
> *


wats that??????


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 23 2009, 10:17 PM~15762151
> *wats that??????
> *


Its a ninja in a cage..No...it's the trunk of my 66,,im just playin with some lights.
there going to be mounted behind the pump's and batterys..
Dont you owe us some pictures of a Glasshouse?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 24 2009, 01:32 AM~15764223
> *Its a ninja in a cage..No...it's the trunk of my 66,,im just playin with some lights.
> there going to be mounted behind the pump's and batterys..
> Dont you owe us some pictures of a Glasshouse?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 23 2009, 11:54 AM~15754471
> *Some ninjas are nice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now she can stay as long as she want's


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is the third car i built for money..this is the first car i actually got paid to do...(It's only been a day since i droped her off) and i miss her already.
I am thinking I should have taken more pictures.... when at first I was thinkin
(damm, I cant wait to give this man his fuckin car!) Now I am finishing up a 
glasshouse, all the while singing the blue's


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

(whisper) i see ninja's!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ninja x2 ! :h5:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 24 2009, 07:36 PM~15766229
> *now she can stay as long as she want's
> *


Sure thats a Ninja ?? :0 

Why she,s hiding here face ? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here are some better ninjas...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cartoon coochie?  I've done alot worse :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

HYDRO 62 LOOKS BAD ASS BRO  ninjas are koo


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 25 2009, 09:53 PM~15784557
> *   HYDRO 62 LOOKS BAD ASS BRO  ninjas are koo
> *


 thanks bro i know you ment to day 61..
I fucked up a glasshouse....I thought it was going to be really nice...
but it came out all wrong...the pant was ok,, it was painted by kjkj87. but i painted the frame and tried to make the rear axle adjustable.....I am not fealing it..
In fact i think I made the whole car take on a micky mouse personality..
it's got to be a redo...and all the finger prints and smudge's on top of the fact that it sits funny? no it's getting broke down...going in the brake bath and starting over...who fuck's up 4 glasshouse's in one month? Markie do! its a long tedious
process for me to post a picture i have to do it from a small fuckec up mini
dv..and I am getting tierd of useing so much fucking video tape just to get a still on my pc..And the truth is I hate every single picture..that's why I take so many.
I am hoping i will stumble across a formula of shooting video that will work for me.
No it's like i get the same old 1 dementional kind of fuckin blurry far away angle
each time..all I can get is a supper close up.like a tire or a door handle.. or i can get the whole car..but it looks and feels like I am a mile away,,and the car looks like a 
1-45 scale not a 1-25!..I am getting sick of it..if i sell one of my 1-1 cars soon
I am going to invest in a real digital camera.. 500 or 600$ a nikkon or cannon 10 mega pixal..
something. with some dicient lenze's


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15761811
> *
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 THX FOR THE SEIZURE :twak: :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: I SEE :scrutinize:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 11:27 AM~15789546
> *thanks bro i know you ment to day 61..
> I fucked up a glasshouse....I thought it was going to be really nice...
> but it came out all wrong...the pant was ok,, it was painted by kjkj87. but i painted the frame and tried to make the rear axle adjustable.....I am not fealing it..
> ...


yeah bro meant to say 61  dont trip your pics look tight


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Every body knows that glasshouse Model's are a little week on detail...
so untill i do something like put one on a bubble caprice frame or 65 frame
I figured I would try to add to the standard glasshouse kit. to make poser's
a lttle more datailed..(short of opening doors and trunks) amd I tried to make the 
glasshouse frame a liitle more fun (without servo's or u-bar's n motors)
I really was a little hard on this (re-build) at first..But I still think I found an
acceptable alternative,,,to lifting my glasshoue's and to makeing stand still 
posser's.,,,with a (promo style) frame that really does not offer much.
I could move on to the one of the next 8 or 9 glasshoue's..or re-do my 
re-build? If I take off and redo the differentail. change the back's of the daytons
or take em off, glue or bondo over the hole's and then redrill them so the hole is 
snug and strait.. (because right now there wide, bent, wobbly. and the block is 
shifted off to the driver side....so I could brake that off and remount..







I am confident that if I redo the rear end..or do another glasshouse the same way..but make a better differential? i can have my lay...but also have 
a lock up, that will make any glasshouse look like it wants to take flight..
(like a hopper)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

High looky loo's....look, see, keep it movin,,if your a hater? eat shit n choke :0 
then leave! to the non hater's?

make everyday a thanksgiving! spread the love..to your family, and your 
neighbors....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2009, 01:13 PM~15797282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Finally something new in here worth commenting ! If you had more builds like this in here then the bullshit daily digest you won't have so many LOOK-IE LOO'S ! 

Details dont look bad , and you need to get a 67 Impala for the best fit to fully detail out one of these caprice kits ! 

SO with good shit out of the way ! Carry on with your daily whoop la !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Pictures are worth a thousand words. Nice glass house. 

Dont let the key board do ur talking, let the pictures do the talking is all everyones tryin to tell ya. 

Btw, im shippin out them 58 parts monday to ya. Thanks man. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 27 2009, 03:27 PM~15798973
> *Finally  something  new  in  here  worth  commenting !  If  you  had  more  builds  like this  in  here  then  the  bullshit  daily digest  you  won't  have  so  many  LOOK-IE  LOO'S !
> 
> Details  dont  look  bad  ,  and  you  need  to  get a  67  Impala  for  the  best  fit  to  fully  detail  out  one of  these  caprice  kits !
> ...


 67 frame? I was thinking 65 or something else?
but I will try a 67 frame...I've been trying to get 67 frames for my 68, and my 67 wagon, whoop la whoop la ..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2009, 04:33 PM~15799452
> *67 frame? I was thinking 65 or something else?
> but I will try a 67 frame...I've been trying to get 67 frames for my 68, and my 67 wagon,  whoop la whoop la ..
> *


the 67 has the seperate frames. The 65 frames are with the chassie plates.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i agree with the 67 frame


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2009, 06:33 PM~15799452
> *67 frame? I was thinking 65 or something else?
> but I will try a 67 frame...I've been trying to get 67 frames for my 68, and my 67 wagon,  whoop la whoop la ..
> *


Later on tonight i'll get pics of a 65 and 67 under a caprice so you may choose what will work better for you before you buy or open a kit you have no need for !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2009, 02:28 PM~15799855
> *the 67 has the seperate frames.  The 65 frames are with the chassie plates.
> *


i prefer the 65 because the rear axle is easier to deal with and it has the front inner fenders molded on.... just like the 76 chassis.... the firewall and radiator support can be made to work in there easily too


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=281826&st=40

my homie's build


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Dec 31 2006, 03:23 AM~6868258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay..thanks mini..thanks rollin...you know rollin has a point with the inner fenders.. i had not thought of that when i said, i was thinking a 65 frame for the 
glasshouse..! but damm, the lowers on a 67 look a little better to me than a 65..
but i guess it's all on what you make fit? either bottom beats the 76 bottom to shit.
(agreed?) so does both 67 and 65 radiator's...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 27 2009, 08:08 PM~15801323
> *Later  on    tonight  i'll  get  pics  of  a  65  and  67    under  a  caprice  so  you  may  choose  what  will  work  better  for you  before  you  buy  or  open  a  kit  you have  no  need  for  !
> *


pictures? feel free to post them hear... and then Glasshouse fest...
(thats two more house's)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT GLASSHOUSE LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!! DLO WAS UP IN HERE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 27 2009, 08:21 PM~15801450
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=281826&st=40
> 
> my homie's build
> *


Rollin this is a clean rag house...evan the hinge looks factory to me..
lookin at the bottom reminds me of my 65 frame...now sitting under my 66..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2009, 04:14 PM~15799313
> *Pictures are worth a thousand words.  Nice glass house.
> 
> Dont let the key board do ur talking,  let the pictures do the talking is all everyones tryin to tell ya.
> ...


I was not going to worry about that,,I knew it would be on the way, I figured it would take a couple of weeks...you were the one doing me, the favor..
:biggrin: thanks...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Note to myself about my builds//
(I have to try and focuss more, clean my appartment in the way of get some 
shit that i am not working on out of my fuckin way) 
accept the fact that no matter what i am working on...
( I will always suffer from wanting more visable horse power) weather i act on it or not...and i will always have Glasshouse's and Cadillacs in the back of my brain.)
So that means at any givin time,,,i am prone to drop what ever i am building
and comulsivly pick up a glasshouse or a cadi and start cutting, or glueing,
or drop it in the bath to be re-born. but I have other builds the (for me)
represent growth, or at least an attempt to go deeper. That's my 58, my 66, and my 61..I want to have try to have all three finished and photo ready before I start
on a 65 conv. ( talked hearse into painting) the 58 is a redo job like the the 67.
(just want to strainten the grill, bumpers ect..add mirrors,, chome exaust tips.
the chrome in the skirts..and she is good..then the 61...It did not work at the 
day of the dead show! wire has to be re-solderd, the front pan and bumper should be remounted so there is no gap between it and the grill! and it needs mirrors exhaust and chains....then it has to get infront of the camera and jump..at least 4 or 5 licks! and i will leave it alone.. Then my 66.? well off the top I need to mount 
and and detail the 2 pump 6 batt. set up for the trunk..I need to make a mount a litght set up and an (on/ off switch) plate for it to go right behind the pumps..then I have to put it together and see how it all fits?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY HYDRO LOOKS LIKE UR WHEEL FELL OFF FROM HOPPN TO MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 28 2009, 05:40 PM~15807486
> *HEY HYDRO LOOKS LIKE UR WHEEL FELL OFF FROM HOPPN TO MUCH  :biggrin:
> *


Oh heck! the axle in the front I did make kind of narrow! I was gonna let 
that ride :angry: now thanks to my budy from the 323 :angry: thats one more thing on my list of improvments...... I am not done with you Mr.dogg!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 28 2009, 07:43 PM~15808886
> *Oh heck!  the axle in the front I did make kind of narrow! I was gonna let
> that ride :angry:  now thanks to my budy from the 323  :angry:  thats one more thing on my list of improvments...... I am not done with you Mr.dogg!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice glasshouse bro looks mean locked up like
that in the back


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 28 2009, 10:41 PM~15809912
> *Nice glasshouse bro looks mean locked up like
> that in the back
> *


 Thanks Rafa, i was just lookin @ you 58 from the build-off
you guys had last year! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> [ /quote] It' an honor to see you check in Big Ulisis..
> I,m still gonna rock those skirt's, thanks for your patiance..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wat up hydro just passing threw bro :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 4 2009, 03:46 AM~15868106
> *wat up hydro just passing threw bro :biggrin:
> *


just messin around...draggen my feet when I should concentrate
and build instead.... (I'm waiten for your daughter's next build)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 4 2009, 09:14 PM~15876914
> *just messin around...draggen my feet when I should concentrate
> and build instead....  (I'm waiten for your daughter's next build)
> *


 :0 dont wait to long or ull forget ur way home :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Love that ACE sittin' on it's bumper! Nice builds bigg dogg...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

nice


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ur stuffs going out monday


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Mark, you pm box is full.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Nov 28 I wrote a note in my house, but on blast just the same.
since then I have not tuched any of the three cars mentioned. I have been side 
tracked with two other hoppers and glasshouse bath fest. but hears the thing.
2010 is days away. and I really want to post on the (builds of 09 thread) 
and my own talk, is getting pretty cheap to me! (complete something markie)
I want to hit that thread..And my thread.. with ten to twelve completed..builds..
so i now put my foot deeper in my mouth! 
(I'ts a wonder how I type considering one of my thumb's is up my #**! :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What up HYDRO...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SUP HYDRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 10 2009, 10:36 PM~15944328
> *SUP HYDRO!! :biggrin:
> *


the last two day's i have been preping two pumper kits that you sent me.
Now there no excuse for not have any cadi's in my line up!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: keep it up bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 04:08 PM~15952219
> *:cheesy:  keep it up bro
> *


X2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 11 2009, 09:14 PM~15948772
> *the last two day's i have been preping two pumper kits that you sent me.
> Now there no excuse for not have any cadi's in my line up!
> *



Great news bro


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 11 2009, 02:14 PM~15948772
> *the last two day's i have been preping two pumper kits that you sent me.
> Now there no excuse for not have any cadi's in my line up!
> *



I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

hit yo boy back, or we gitting down on those build's today ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I just finised two more for 09..and i think i will have two more done by tomorrow..

I am going to call you about 3 today...I have to check an ebay thing at 2;00 so i am stuck hear..( I have not even posted my builds on my thread yet..)
I want to go get my cruzz on in other threads firsrt... what do you think of my blue 79? Its' called (killer Joe)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2009, 03:39 PM~15968441
> *I just finised two more for 09..and i think i will have two more done by tomorrow..
> 
> I am going to call you about 3 today...I have to check an ebay thing at 2;00 so i am stuck hear..( I have not even posted my builds on my thread yet..)
> ...


Not bad ! Nice to see a build in this thread Vally Queen ! You got any vids of it working ? It is a working caddy or am i seeing wires to another project ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I have not takin any vids...it's an old frame with old moters..just rewired and restrung.. for the dog house grill and the bumper kit... i have not even hit it once..
I got alot more shit to finish before 2010 and a few are lifted so maybe I will hit them all at once...
Can you please come up with a less degrading nick name...?
burn out.. hot air... rain man..grasshopper...ding ass! dingus! space case!
glue bomber! dr. phil! cafusious...sean pean! any of those is a slight step up!
say it with me...H y dro hy pe... hydrohype... or hydro or Markie
kay shit head? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Reverend Hearse, Hydrohype


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

found the dash bro


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2009, 01:50 PM~15968509
> *Not    bad !   Nice to   see   a  build  in   this  thread  Vally  Queen !  You   got  any vids  of  it   working  ?  It  is  a   working   caddy    or  am  i   seeing   wires   to  another   project ?
> *


:machinegun: what's the biss with all this shit talkin? Ha, Hydro- we're going to the next M.C.B.A
meeting and by the way THAT 79 CADDY IS BAD ASS F**K. looking to see more pic's of it. :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2009, 01:39 PM~15968441
> *I just finised two more for 09..and i think i will have two more done by tomorrow..
> 
> I am going to call you about 3 today...I have to check an ebay thing at 2;00 so i am stuck hear..( I have not even posted my builds on my thread yet..)
> ...


Now that everyone seen this, pass that caddy this way so i can open that puppy up.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 13 2009, 01:39 PM~15968441
> *I just finised two more for 09..and i think i will have two more done by tomorrow..
> 
> I am going to call you about 3 today...I have to check an ebay thing at 2;00 so i am stuck hear..( I have not even posted my builds on my thread yet..)
> ...



:0 Dayum, I think I just caught Caddy fever!!!!! I feel a sneeze comin on, might blow the top right off of sumthin :biggrin: 




nice Lac tho


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay Now I dont feel so bad if i talk for second...I did not do the builds that i mentioned in my letter to myself...they are right in front of my face.,.
One thing leads to another,, and for whatever reason I may but a car aside to do another,,,maybe later with practice I can have better disipline? I wanted my blue cadi to come back out a little cleaner..same with the 64. but i know I was working with old parts, cloudy windows and clumsy fingers...but i like the result just the same...maybe after sleep and some work i will make a video...
but for now I am out...after 1 more trip to impala fest to see my new shit..
(THE BOOK OF RAY) :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is a car I had for about 14 years...I pulled it out of a case and took it apart a few month's ago,,I just changed the seats, added some flake down the center and on the top, had it bmf' ed. then cleared a little..and then put it away in the work bench....for many many month's...then pulled it out last week, along with my blue cadi...put a little paint on the frame...changed the wheels changed the 14 years old motors in it..(then i lost the window's and the rear bumper.) last night i found some old windows in parts bag, so I went with that..both cars are old and have the permanate battle scars to show for it...but to me they are re-born.
( I call the 64, (THE BOOK OF RAY) because of a Brother that I have who is 
behind the wall's right now.. (Raymondo Avergen) but in better times he rolled a blue 64 on 13's...with fluid in all four corners! I call it the (BOOK OF) Ray because I wanted to make refrerance to the fact that Ray is a spiritual Man Who like's to
un-glory-fi a life of hatred and violance,, in return for understanding honor and repect.. So the name was changed from (RAYS REVENGE) to (THE BOOK OR RAY) 







































it's about time I do a couple hoppers again...even if i dont play with the models or hit the switch's? i just have a different love for the car, me knowing that 
it can move if I want it to!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

nice show homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice looking builds. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 15 2009, 08:39 PM~15988340
> *Nice looking builds. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 nice stuff


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

my first love's.. thanks guys..the bumper kit will be cleaner.. DLO styles did an
exelent job on the kit's, but I hacked them up to get a fit that i wanted..
I swear when i look at the 79 lac? i am lookin at my first 1/1 lifted car!
The 64 got my whistle wet for a 60's car locked up but crazy clean with detail
and the same paint style,but with a yellow esntead of blue..I am going to do yellow hard top 63..( I am on this yellow kick ) but this wont be as raunchy as 64 witch aint done anyway...I think the truth is I have been hiding from my 66 and 58 by finishing off thsese hoppers...but I also feel that the hoppers will help clear my 
head,, so i will have room to really dig into the more poser type builds...
I'f People knew how close the 66 was to being done? they would be thinkin?
(what the hell is his problem?) Or you guys would be saying ,
shit, he aint even half done...you still have murals and pattarns and open the side doors...and some of you would flip the front fenders foward and the hood would flip up backwarks.... I am not haten..I want to own every single 1/1 scale of any model i build or aquire for my own collection, that means that even if I had the skills,,(witch I dont) to cut and hinge a car or truck in all kind of crazy place's?
I would not do it unless it's somthing that I would drive for my own in real life?

I Hope revel does release the 66 impala for the comunity.
i know you guys will have a build off! and I look foward to seeing all the differnt 
66 impala's that everyone of you talanted fawk's are going to put together..
It dont mean shit if I mention your name or not..But off the top of my list..
I want to see 66 impala's from Pancho69,,,Jevries, Ibuildmyown. Reverend H..
Mini dreams a,k,a. Dorthy, KjKj87..Bigg c..Bigg's,DL Styles marinate cndyblu66ss, evil-c, 
Rollinoldskoo ...Fucin bad ass DJ roy.. The chopper,, thats what i call 
Danny chawps Who in the fuck isnt waiten to see 86Barretz? slim 123 would get in
on the 66 fest? I know..OkaY NOW MAYBE i WANT TO WORK ON MY 66?
( but i want all you guys to build one too..because even though I dont roll 
alot of the ways most people roll..I still enjoy seeing other people's vision in what they see in there cars and trucks. I really want the 66 to come out. I would be excited for you guys...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:tears: I'M NOT ON YOUR LIST FOR THE 66 BUILDOFF  :biggrin: JK BRO. YOUR BUILD ARE LOOKING SWEET I LIKE THE CONTI KIT ON THAT CADDY. :biggrin: I WISH THOSE WERE A LITTLE CLEANER OF A CAST BUT THE ONE I COPIED WAS BEAT UP WHEN I GOT IT. :uh: :biggrin: KEEP THEM SWEETBUILDS COMING.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I did not mention my homie? DL? my bad.. I also know you are going to kick some
ass,,with the vert 72 cutlass thats coming out too..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2009, 12:02 AM~15995753
> *my first love's..  thanks guys..the bumper kit will be cleaner.. DL styles did an
> exelent job on the kit's, but I hacked them up to get a fit that i wanted..
> I swear when i look at the 79 lac? i am lookin at my first 1/1 lifted car!
> ...





DAMN SON U WRITING A BOOK  :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2009, 11:27 AM~15998627
> *DAMN SON U WRITING A BOOK  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Okay chopper,, my bad..got a little carried away,,,but i can write a little bit...
Good or BAd, I posted 4 new builds in a seven day period. :biggrin: that earns me half a page of talk time in my own thread!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2009, 11:35 AM~15998687
> *Okay chopper,, my bad..got a little carried away,,,but i can write a little bit...
> Good or BAd, I posted 4 new builds in a seven day period.  :biggrin:  that earns me half a page of talk time in my own thread!
> *



  :biggrin: :uh: :ugh: hno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco: :nicoderm: :wow: :| :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

aw ite fawker lol.........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

just passin threw homie u got sum nice new builds markie 66 looks sweet bro caddy does too keep it up homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I don gots me a build's up 66 impala !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2009, 01:35 PM~15998687
> *Okay chopper,, my bad..got a little carried away,,,but i can write a little bit...
> Good or BAd, I posted 4 new builds in a seven day period.  :biggrin:  that earns me half a page of talk time in my own thread!
> *



DEFFINATELY!! IF I EVER GET MY HANDS ON ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2009, 01:25 PM~15999574
> *I  don gots  me  a  build's  up  66 impala !
> 
> 
> ...


whoooooo,, Okay Dorthy clownin,, with the six! that sum amma bish is pretty.
feel free to post more! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2009, 10:38 PM~15999706
> *whoooooo,, Okay Dorthy clownin,, with the six!  that sum amma bish is pretty.
> feel free to post more! :biggrin:
> *


X2X2X2X2X2!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, hydro here's where the caddy is now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 16 2009, 02:31 PM~16000169
> *Ok, hydro here's where the caddy is now.
> 
> 
> ...


  i'm warming up the dremel lookin for frame donors! get those door panals
severd,,and i will get the masking tape today.. mean while it's strait to 
promo fest i go...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 16 2009, 02:31 PM~16000169
> *Ok, hydro here's where the caddy is now.
> 
> 
> ...


damn hes got all kinds of elves building cars for him eh? fuckin santa markie! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 19 2009, 01:09 PM~16029704
> *damn hes got all kinds of elves building cars for him eh? fuckin santa markie! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 elves's my ass! that was the good ole days... Now these flockers
have unions,,all day is flawkin smoke brake! then there's health insurance.
and over time pay! sick leave... religious hollydays.. One of these days I am going to take a trip to Mexico, El-savador, the Philipines, Thiawon. ect. and i 
am going to purchase a bride to bring back to the states..All i require, is that she have a nice figure,,be loyal and honest to me, and learn how to BARE METAL FOIL!
and we will be the SID AND NANCY,,of lowridiing! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Real shit Rev... KjKj87 has been like my (body work teacher, mentor)
and building partner...for about 8 month's or so.. I am not new to layitlow
but you know i just found the model forum in jan 09... He was totally new to layitlow when we met.. but you could not tell by his builds or his paints.. Twinn had told him about layitlow, but it really did not go much further than that.
So one day while infront of his laptop..(with my help) kjkj87 posted a photo.
and now we have this monster trying to carve his name and MCBA into anything
that is'nt nailed down  ..... 
sometimes if he helps me with a car..? i feel like I am the puff daddy...
because i have the vision... and he is like the B,I,G because he has the skills
to lay down what I want the car to say... Like us and the 65 vert and 62 ht..
your doing alot of artistic labor (well apreciated) on my shit! But if I dont follow
up and follow through? with some level of quality..i can ruin something, 
that you started out really nice! And it's funny how a teacher can learn from his student.... Man I had to twist his arm to get him to help me fuck with these galaxys
(He was like,,: fords? man who the fuck wants to do a ford?) I was like
(Dude trust me, the lines of these bitch's are dangerous) once you see some color 
and some chrome on these fords..? your gonna want to pattern one out!
And now he's like...(You know what Markie de? I would roll one of these cars in real life!) hell yea... You know what i mean Rev,,,,


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea you ninja Kj..lol I was talkin about you.,... what?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Im gettin ready to bus it over to moms...... my cell will be off untill I get up there..
I put the 1/1 chevy on glasshouse fest for sale!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

here you go bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 19 2009, 03:52 PM~16031288
> *here you go  bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ......................


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 20 2009, 01:52 AM~16031288
> *here you go  bro
> 
> 
> ...



WTF nice shit bro


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I think he should build a Caddy next..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

KJKJ you are doing some nice builds....Is Hydro doing and building? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looking good fellas and Merry Christmas....


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 26 2009, 12:29 PM~16094154
> *I think he should build a Caddy next.....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> KJKJ you are doing some nice builds....Is Hydro doing and building?    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


yea, hydro build more then I do. He just don't take pic's of all his stuff. 
Hydrohype house is like a freking HOBBY STORE. 
Maybe if u guy's stay on his ass for picture's of the shop, he just might do it.
I know, I love building at he's spot :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 26 2009, 10:35 AM~16093796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMMMMN   LOOKN GOOD GUYS


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 26 2009, 08:35 PM~16093796
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very clean ....   
How you gonna do the window pillars ?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

SUP HYDRO.......JUST DROPPIN BY :cheesy: 



BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 27 2009, 05:34 AM~16099844
> *Very clean ....
> How you gonna do the window pillars ?
> *


I still have the part's I cut out, just have to glue them back on.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 19 2009, 04:52 PM~16031288
> *here you go  bro
> 
> 
> ...


Hey folks... the 4 door and the 79 cady's are mine... I mentioned to Kjkj87
that I want to do 79 opened up.. with a different frame...He was already on a cutting frenzy for some other builds.. so he said he would open it up and shoot it back to me... And he said I should open up the four door... I told him I have to clean out all the excess thats in and around the engine compartment, so I could get the hood open... and get ready for fire wall fitting, fender well fitting ect.
But i took the 4 door when I went to his house anyway...Now I have to get the car back,, so I can do all the trimming and fitting.. once i do that..I will most likely
have kj cut the hood open too...( I have never cut resin before).. 
It's been a rough year.. I have a few more cars that I wanted to come out before
2010.. But i have not tuched anything in days.. I just dont have any words right
now... ( i am blessed, but real life is kickin my ass at the present)


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

I fill u homie, u just do what u gotta do and I'll take care of the biuld's.
You look'ed for me in a time of need, NOW I'm looking out for you.
I got this.
Now what do you want to do about Reverend Hearse and the 69chevy he want's?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SUP HYDRO? :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 27 2009, 02:39 PM~16102567
> *
> Now what do you want to do about Reverend Hearse and the 69chevy he want's?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 27 2009, 02:52 PM~16102666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I knew you see that :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wasup! :wave:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

OK hydro, time to do your part, get at me when you see this.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jan 2 2010, 03:02 PM~16162623
> *OK hydro, time to do your part, get at me when you see this.
> 
> 
> ...


  Lady's and Gentleman, The Hobby/scalple work of ...Kjkj87   
you know you bad!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds KJ. Glad to see you and Hydro are close enough to kick it and build!!
Hydro, homie, when you gonna post some pics of your hobby shop??
Lets see the goods!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2010, 12:32 AM~16242653
> *Nice builds KJ. Glad to see you and Hydro are close enough to kick it and build!!
> Hydro, homie, when you gonna post some pics of your hobby shop??
> Lets see the goods!!
> *


yeah wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

what's up Darkside? and bigdogg?  Post pictures of my hobby shop?
you mean photo document my model mess! my un-organized apartment of 
car clutter... that spills all the way over to my moms house....where this is more
of Markie's car clutter... I really am so far behind in so many of my responcibiltys..
It's alot of shit I have to get done.. or i am afraid another year will go by and i will 
not have completed nothing.. I spent over a year working on an invention,
then buying computers and printers, scanners, ect. to try to start a buisness
and, and try to learn video editing so I can build a web site and do my own 
marketing... then Dec 08 I told myself I would buid a couple models.. and add
an extention to my web site.. (solenoidtester.com) dedicated to model builders
who want to post videos of there work.. along with a classified page and all kind of other stuff too... Next thing I know.. I spent hundreds of dollars on all kind of models... I started seeing models in my sleep.. And I have not tuched anything else..... I started about 16 builds this last 12 month's... but have not built 2
solenoid testers in all that time... when i had orders for a couple of them I just kept putting it off... like I did not really go the final 20 yards to the goal line..
because i punked out.. well i have to pack up my A.D.D. and my bipolar tendesies
and finish what i started...and try to have some disapline and some organization
about myself and my saroundings... I owe my thread and my site alot more cars image files and videos... I am not out for the count...just yet... I just have to pay attention to other issues, before i loose what little i have left...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

yo hydro u need any stuff for thee hoppers? i got motors, the kits , switch box , and the clear t slides let me know


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey thanks chawper..good lookin man.. you know I never done a t-slide?
I could always use motors thogh... I have been pullin Ninja's alot more latley.
The truth is I still have not tuched a build since dec 20, 08....but got some really 
nice cars... i am afraid I wont get back to completin and postin the new stuff 
for some time... I spent the whole year buildin and postin and trying to figure out alot of this shit on my own... but now i have to pay direct attention to alot of shit in my world out hear...so i can breath.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

GOOD LUCK WITH ALL YOUR WORK BRO. DONT GET DISCOURAGED, EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds pretty familiar to me....I try to stay focused but get distracted quite easily...too much stuff to work on and finish while keeping my business going at the same time. Lately I started working with an agenda again writing shit down...works pretty well!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 16 2010, 02:28 PM~16308033
> *GOOD LUCK WITH ALL YOUR WORK BRO. DONT GET DISCOURAGED, EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.
> *



X2 Homie 
Keep up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea thanks guys..I know we are who we are, meaning i cant become mr.
organization over night.. but real shit, Make a list is the very minumum
I should do... it does help, I tend to get over welmed, if I have any task harder 
than laundry, I foreget something or get started on something else...
But now it's like do or die.. I got these 1/1 scale cars for sale since 3 weeks 
ago, they are both in the lil classified...one is a 76 caprice and the other is a
90 fleetwood de-elagance.....I knew i wanted to sell the cadi 9 month's ago,
but it took me this long to start placing add's on craigs? and to post it in lil?
I guess i had to really starv before getting off of my lazy a.d.d.   
i would post the links if I could figure it out.. jus for som pictures.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2010, 12:29 AM~16314617
> *yea thanks guys..I know we are who we are, meaning i cant become mr.
> organization over night.. but real shit, Make a list is the very minumum
> I should do... it does help, I tend to get over welmed, if I have any task harder
> ...


Hehehe...also be very, very realistic with your to-do list...I rather have 2 things done/ finished per day than having ten things on my list and get frustrated because it didn't happen.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 17 2010, 01:13 AM~16314831
> *Hehehe...also be very, very realistic with your to-do list...I rather have 2 things done/ finished per day than having ten things on my list and get frustrated because it didn't happen.
> *


as always.. the man with the wisdom....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 17 2010, 12:52 PM~16316785
> *as always.. the man with the wisdom....
> *


It would be really wise if I didn't make the same mistakes again and again... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hydros thread! The NO PICTURE POST! YAY!!!! :happysad: :twak: :biggrin: :h5: :wave: :machinegun: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

WTF /\


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 09:43 PM~16321728
> *Hydros thread! The NO PICTURE POST! YAY!!!! :happysad:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :wave:  :machinegun:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


ha ha lol okay homie,, I got some mail to read, and some calls to make.. but 89barritz
hit me up with all kind of link instructions and post how to's! so I will go some reading and fumble around and try to do what he say's the best I can.. and then i'l just post my cars for sale thread... I still cant see myself doing any build's for at least a few weeks
but I really want to finish up my 09 line up.. and then try my hand at alot more video's
now i am stuck because I dont know how manipulate audio files (mp3) or other wise
I finally got my work and web building pc (xp) to open, browse and download. after 
8 month's of ups and downs,, but now any music file I down load comes is a stupid file called (flac) WTF So now the shit dont open unless I download this audio converter.
but now the audio converter has a voice tag over the audio file! sun a bitch now they want money to remove the Tag? but in propertys it sometimes says mp3 not flac!
And this Pc ,(vista system) I cant open and down load any thing for free... I want to be able to manipulate audio..before blending it with video.. for example if a song is 5 minutes long? you can insert it in a program that may have or stretch out to have
five minutes or image file's....? but If I want the song to fade out 2 and 1/2 minutes
into the image production while fading in another song that fade's out half way through?
that simple little task is going to have me fucked up for a month or more. left to figure it out for myself.. (I dont know how to use pro tools and stuff like that) but I will devote some time and learn.. I could do it boot leg style? that means make the song faded out half way, on an outside source, like with a cassette and an ipod.
then put it on a home dvd-r and unplug the yellow rca before recording. so the disk picks up the audio.. and maybe when i put that in the disk drive of the pc, it will just recognize it as an audio file? hell a long way around I feal. but when it comes to digital tech.. my hands are tied.. but need this done for the 58 photo's and the 
67 photo's, wich should be the next model video....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1557542004.html (cars & trucks - by owner)
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/1557535576.html (cars & trucks - by owner)
some of the possessions that I am tryin to sell!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

weekend find :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jan 18 2010, 03:32 PM~16328710
> *weekend find :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice 69, really clean... Hey man I need you to halla at your son for me.
concerning the music file issue's I am haring.. and i need a good music 
and movie download site...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2010, 01:45 PM~16328230
> *ha ha lol okay homie,, I got some mail to read, and some calls to make..  but 89barritz
> hit me up with all kind of link instructions and post how to's! so I will go some reading and fumble around and try to do what he say's  the best I can.. and then i'l just post my cars for sale thread... I still cant see myself doing any build's for at least a few weeks
> but I really want to finish up my 09 line up.. and then try my hand at alot more video's
> ...


Just a joke brother! All in good fun! :biggrin: I knew that'd get ya' outta :ninja: mode...


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 18 2010, 04:09 PM~16329077
> *nice 69, really clean... Hey man I need you to halla at your son for me.
> concerning the music file issue's I am haring.. and i need a good music
> and movie download site...
> *


I'll get at him on the music file issue's


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jan 18 2010, 03:32 PM~16328710
> *weekend find :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautifull model!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ha hypeman GOT SOMETHING 4 YOU


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: :wave: sup muuuufuka , u back in the game now :cheesy: ....hope everything is going smooth again


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 6 2010, 05:03 PM~16534167
> *:cheesy:  :wave:  sup muuuufuka , u back in the game now  :cheesy: ....hope everything is going smooth again
> *


x2 We miss the :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 06:14 PM~16534241
> *x2 We miss the  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



u read my mind :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 06:14 PM~16534241
> *x2 We miss the  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Okay, I could just pretend that those little round head bastard's did not make me 
laugh? But i dont lie to much or to well any more!
Yea that shit was funny... I guess it's clear that I still pop my nose in and ninja around for while, before popping out.... I try to keep it silent, or at least speak as little 
as possible, because my words are starting to sound more and more flaky to myself!
based on my own record of inactive efforts to make things better or at least more 
routine.... thanks everyone for the words or encouragement. 
I know times are hard for alot of us.... but somehow we get by?
I still think of threads I want to start...I still think of cars that I want to build to post on threads that some of you have started... I just have get a better grasp of my personal 
crap first.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 7 2010, 06:50 AM~16538159
> *Okay, I could just pretend that those little round head bastard's did not make me
> laugh?  But i dont lie to much or to well any more!
> Yea that shit was funny... I guess it's clear that I still pop my nose in and ninja around for while, before popping out....  I try to keep it silent, or at least speak as little
> ...



dont trip off the small shit homeboy  just do the damn thang


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 7 2010, 05:50 AM~16538159
> *Okay, I could just pretend that those little round head bastard's did not make me
> laugh?  But i dont lie to much or to well any more!
> Yea that shit was funny... I guess it's clear that I still pop my nose in and ninja around for while, before popping out....  I try to keep it silent, or at least speak as little
> ...



all in all as long as yure ok .....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 7 2010, 04:50 AM~16538159
> *Okay, I could just pretend that those little round head bastard's did not make me
> laugh?  But i dont lie to much or to well any more!
> Yea that shit was funny... I guess it's clear that I still pop my nose in and ninja around for while, before popping out....  I try to keep it silent, or at least speak as little
> ...


Handle yours bigg main. We ain't goin' nowhere...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

There is great power in all of your words of support! I feel kind of honored and sort of humbled. Okay now I really owe myself and lil some builds and a whole lot of pictures!
not much longer... I hope..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 8 2010, 07:49 PM~16554179
> *There is great power in all of your words of support! I feel kind of honored and sort of humbled.  Okay now I really owe myself and lil some builds and a whole lot of pictures!
> not much longer... I hope..
> *


WHO IS THIS IMPOSTER!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: C'MON, THE REAL HYDROHYPE SAYS MORE WHEN HE SNEEZES!!! :nono: :nono:


Just kidding brotha'! GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK IN EFFECT!!!  FINISH THEM DAM 09' BUILDS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 8 2010, 08:49 PM~16554179
> *There is great power in all of your words of support! I feel kind of honored and sort of humbled.  Okay now I really owe myself and lil some builds and a whole lot of pictures!
> not much longer... I hope..
> *


About F**KING TIME


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 8 2010, 08:54 PM~16554258
> *WHO IS THIS IMPOSTER!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  C'MON, THE REAL HYDROHYPE SAYS MORE WHEN HE SNEEZES!!! :nono:  :nono:
> Just kidding brotha'! GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK IN EFFECT!!!  FINISH THEM DAM 09' BUILDS! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damm how did I not see this? (says more when he sneeze's) damm I am laughing my ass off.... It's so fuckin obvious now that i am full of hot air! I can't even deny it at all.
:uh: okay i am flakey and fucked up.. and the truth is I dont know when i will touch a build again. I am so behind I dont know where to start.. But trust and believe! when I say I love everybody else's builds..and all the new post.. layitlow over flow's with talent.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

test post! I am haven an issue with the picture file, posting, and resizing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 9 2010, 04:07 PM~16840370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thought you were tryin to nose up wit sumone :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 9 2010, 02:13 PM~16840435
> *Thought you were tryin to nose up wit sumone :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol naw dogg.. I have post problems with this image uploader.. I keep getting this 
donation site? I wanted to upload pictures of my 58 on (this other fools thread)
(Bigbodylac) and no matter what i try it wont upload the file? maybe it's because most of my stills 
comes from video and not a digital camera? most files it wont let me resize?
and some of the one's that do resizez? still dont upload? And my photo bucket that I paid money to upgrade is slow as fuck..and wont even copy and paste to layitlow 
no matter how I try! :angry:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 9 2010, 04:07 PM~16840370
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SUP HYDRO! THAT 61 IS LOOKING GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DL. and DC. and alot of you other fools..lol i feel like you guys are my far away homies 
for real,,,,,,,,, I look in on all your builds and post...everybody is more dangerous
every time I turn around..., I'm gonna hang in there.. I be back with something worth looking at one of these day's.... But in the mean time it looks like I have to learn some new shit on layitlow all over again..only half my pictures post? well serve's me right
any how, cause I need to finish something for a change then learn more about some video shit... and then get the Chawper to show me how to post all the youtube the way he does!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 12 2010, 12:53 AM~16867690
> *DL. and DC. and alot of you other fools..lol i feel like you guys are my far away homies
> for real,,,,,,,,, I look in on all your builds and post...everybody is more dangerous
> every time I turn around..., I'm gonna hang in there.. I be back with something worth looking at one of these day's.... But in the mean time it looks like I have to learn some new shit on layitlow all over again..only half my pictures post? well serve's me right
> ...


  

anything u need , XCEPT MY WEED :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: take the wife but not the weed  :ninja:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:00 AM~16867736
> *
> 
> anything u need , XCEPT MY WEED  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: take the wife but not the weed    :ninja:
> *


Damm okay,,, lol I will let you keep the wife,, Dogg Lucky for me, I got the 
real deal sticky a couple of days ago. so i guess the whole AZ. car is safe for now.
But for real though? anybody trying to give away wifey? Hell like used GM car!
what's the body like? How much does she cost to run? or fix? and can I use her for work? or is she just something pretty to look at, and ride in or ride on? :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 9 2010, 11:07 PM~16840370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice six-one homie!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geynA-JYDHE




This is the homie right hear! I love this fool!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umr3GwuX9WI
still not getting any work done.. but i am trying to learn something each day..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE VIDEO BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

You got some awesome builds Hydro...
Took some pics of wat i got...it aint no hopper or anything wit lights. But its something u wanted me to post...so here it is. My 67' Impala...


167' Impala 3.jpg


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

[MG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/267' Impala 3.jpg[/IMG]I


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think i got it...here is 2 pics of my 67' Impala.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 11 2010, 12:40 AM~17157652
> *I think i got it...here is 2 pics of my 67' Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


 Boys and giirls: alow me to introduce you to dfwr83.. I found this guy on youtube.
he came like from out of thin air.. His youtube page just went up in like Jan 2010 and already he has 14 videos and the attention of the youtube model folks.. 
SO CHECK HIM OUT. MAKE HIM FEEL AT HOME! IN that warm LAYITLOW way. Then see for yourself, that there is plenty of room for this brother and his collection to be one of our LAYITLOW NEIGHBORS! Hear is a link to one of his builds.... 
The boy got some suspension game under his sleeve... Made the Hydro say 
DAMM.........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYejawVYIlU


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanx Hydro bro'...i thought i'd introduce myself. my name is Darin aka D for short...i been part of Youtube for quite some time. i never knew how to upload any vids until last summer...since den i been postin vids every chance i got. but...i been takin a lil break frm buildin. im finally gettin in da mood to start buildin again...so wen ever i get started again. u guys here at Layitlow will know...i will start postin pics on here frm now on to show all of u wat i got goin on. i been buildin models for bout 9yrs now...i got started by gettin encouragement frm my late brother Nate. i would have luv'd to show u all some of his builds...but after i left home bak n 03, i never took any of his builds wit me. an as for me now...i'll b at my work desk buildin. laterz all...


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

nice cars. is that your caddy at pep boys in the video


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Apr 11 2010, 06:44 PM~17162492
> *nice cars. is that your caddy at pep boys in the video
> *


 Thanks man.. yea thats my old 4 door.. i still have it. i just cant do nothing with it right 
now... I dont know if I will be rollin anything for cinco de mayo.. things are tight..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2010, 12:17 PM~16896508
> *Damm okay,,, lol I will let you keep the wife,, Dogg Lucky for me, I got the
> real deal sticky a couple of days ago. so  i guess the  whole AZ. car is safe for now.
> But for real though? anybody trying to give away wifey?  Hell like  used GM car!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :ninja: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 


pull up nikka  









wheres the good ol 61 man ....havent seen it in a looooooooong time


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 01:39 PM~17272177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :ninja:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> pull up nikka
> 
> ...


what a coincidence, I was just looking at the 61 I got from you yesterday..
I still have not figured out what i am going to go with it.. I do not want to loose the pattern on the roof.. but i want to strip everything else.. I thought about coming white with white interior.. with the patterned roof. but I am really feeling that redish type color that you had on the over all paint.. Tell me Chawps? do you remember what colors you used on that car? I really think I want it to have the same flaver as it did when you first did it.. I like the color of the frame..I like what you did to the spokes;
the motor came all apart and the fan best's actually broke..but I like that motor
and the air cleaner and distributor you put on there so I will rebuild it.. yea I am going to keep the chrome lowers on there.. and the rear end.. but i am going to try to make it adjustable, I am dieing to see that booty on the ground.. dam just like me.. I am five cars behind for completing my 09 builds. and now I have to do a stock white rag 61 to replace the one i did in Nov, for a costumer. and out of the blue i kept thinking about the 61 i got from you.. so i pulled it out and started to brake it down yesterday... No tellin what I will post next? I am so damm unorganized.. And fuck I really want to lift at least two of these diecast wagons
before the summer.. but i wanted to spend this year working on the resin 4 door
(I never did rezz before) and the 4 door is going to be a real challange for me..
and i want a fuckin town car man! you know what i am saying? any way homie that wagon you posted looks pretty nice.. I notice you really like that
( I am about to take flight) look on alot of your builds... I aint mad at you homie.. :uh: hey Chawper thanks for checkin in,,, Hydro..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 24 2010, 03:31 PM~17290119
> *what a coincidence, I was just looking at the 61 I got from you yesterday..
> I still have not figured out what i am going to go with it.. I  do not want to loose the pattern on the roof.. but i want to strip everything else.. I thought about coming white with white interior.. with the patterned roof. but I am really feeling that  redish type color that you had on the over all paint..  Tell me Chawps? do you remember what  colors you used on that car? I really think I want it to have the same flaver as it did when you first did it..  I like the color of the frame..I like what you did to the spokes;
> the motor came all apart and the fan best's actually broke..but I like that motor
> ...



i think you should dip the 61 in the purple tank but leave the roof out of the purple if u wana keep the patterns ....thats how i managed to save the patterns on my rivi 










i used testors sunkist orange ...that was my base paint and on the patterns i used purples and reds ......do it up man :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: :h5: :420: :420:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

is dat another 67'? or is it something close to a 67'?...lol. cant wait to c wat u do wit it bro'...laterz.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2010, 11:39 PM~17293135
> *i think you should dip the 61 in the purple tank but leave the roof out of the purple if u wana keep the patterns ....thats how i managed to save the patterns on my rivi
> 
> 
> ...


 This car? No it's a riviera that was done by danny Chawps.. from


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

its my thread.. dont watch if you dont want to.. Happy Mothers day. to the lady's who hold it down. and understand the dedication that you fathers have to your lowriding.
1/25 scale or 1/1..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ makes me wanna build another GH.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 9 2010, 09:43 AM~17434012
> *^ makes me wanna build another GH.
> *


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 9 2010, 08:27 AM~17433093
> *
> its my thread.. dont watch if you dont want to.. Happy Mothers day. to the lady's who hold it down. and understand the dedication that you fathers have to your lowriding.
> 1/25 scale or 1/1..
> *


bro, just watch it ,cool, i have have some vidieos on vhs i took years ago of my rivi, and some other car stuff,and would like to post em like this, how would i do this ? any ideas ?? thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 9 2010, 10:24 AM~17434237
> *bro, just watch it ,cool, i have have some vidieos on vhs i took years ago of my rivi, and some other car stuff,and would like to post em like this, how would i do this ? any ideas ?? thanks. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey was'nt this Buick in the 818 a few years back?
about the Vhs video? I have not posted anything with it yet. But i found a devise for only $30.00, called (one touch video capture) by Diamond.. 
(I bet you 85barittz can find a link for it.) you name it? he will link it! lol
anyway this is some kind of analog to digital interface. it come with cd software.
(r.c.a. plug's on one end.. for pluging into a vcr. dvd, cd. or record player.)
then thers the interface (about the size of a kit kat bar) then the wires turn into

usb for your computer.. the only bad thing, is it only seams to be compatible with vista!
no other window's and no mac.. vista and only vista.. but it does work.. I transfer d
some footage of me and young hogg from a while back.. anyway i think you can get this thing at fry's?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 10 2010, 12:29 AM~17438912
> *Hey was'nt this Buick in the 818 a few years back?
> about the Vhs video? I have not posted anything with it yet. But i found a devise for only $30.00,  called (one touch video capture) by Diamond..
> (I bet you 85barittz can find a link for it.) you name it? he will link it! lol
> ...


ya your rite, i lived in canoga park at the time i had the rivi, thanks for the video tips. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Was good Hydro... :wave:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 26 2010, 08:50 PM~17617262
> *Was good Hydro... :wave:
> *



X2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey guys.. I was kind of deflated by some issues i had over the finalization of my yellow 58 (cisco kid) i was not going to trash her? but i got angry with the car. 
for bullshit thats my fault.. like a person who likes to brake down old builds and redo them change them modify ect. I should know that certain issues come with the territory.
like glue stuck on the car from the previous build.. or and empty space in an area that was once flush.. put the removal of a glued part also lifted a small piece of the part it was glued to.. and any i mean any modifications done to a car that is already painted.
is one of those high risk factors.. damage can (for me often does) accure . from a variety of things.. finger prints.. spills .. dropping the build.. slip of the wrist. the little opps... and then the worse..is (if it dont fit? I have a dremel hear that say's other wise)
that last one can be the end of a model... this past two years have ment alot of little struggle's for me.. one of which is my eye sight.. prescription glass's are still really new to me and very uncomfortable.. we all know..eye sight is no fuckin joke..
some of you builders have fuckin taken shit micro scopic like a mo fo.
I have seen where i glued knock off's on the spoke of the rim! hell i guess I was lucky
to at least hit the rim... anyway all this to say that i knew the grill of cisco kid was way 
off in many ways.. I just figured i would get to it later.. and it would not bother me..
shit it had eaten my insides since nov 09.. so I call myself doing the little fix's .
the result is i have very little front end left. to mount a grill on.. if i was a better body man i could add bondo., refill empty space's to stock.. do a little paint around the touched area's and mount the grill.. or continue to sink the grill erea in more than I already did. so the grill would be positioned pointing strait out..instead of pointing down the way I decided to leave Cisco.. fuck now i know i am typing to much. 
WTF.. it;s my thread..(thats what i get for trying to ex plane a fuck up) anyway I am sprung on again/ so i busted out a wagon that i got off of lowrider models last year.
I knew it had potential, i just did not know how and what i wanted to do with it,,
(It had half a frame. research tells me its a 59 frame..) and half a motor.. I would have got it if it had no frame.. the wagon is coming out as the partner of Cisco kid..
coming real soon.. Cisco kid,,,and Pancho..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

well i havent had alot of time to figure this one out, i dont have a 58 laying around to work with so i just been bending up rod and drawing it out on paper, have you hit up D.A. garcia, hes preatty good with the hinges, ill keep on it, if worst comes to worst, send me the body and hood and ill just build the hinge and make the hood work and send it back to you. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 30 2010, 04:24 PM~17648304
> *well i havent had alot of time to figure  this one out, i dont have a 58 laying around to work with so i just been bending up rod and drawing it out on paper, have you hit up D.A. garcia, hes preatty good with the hinges, ill keep on it, if worst comes to worst, send me the body and hood and ill just build the hinge and make the hood work and send it back to you. :biggrin:
> *


 Damm thats real cool of you Gary, thanks bro.. I thought i quit? but I was not done
bending and dremeling. so I got it to work a couple of days ago.. but boy I nicked my car up pretty bad.. not something very nice up close.. but i will show close ups just the same.. But how in the hell do you think, a person in his right mind would let Gary S.
get car from them, and he return it ? without some paint? yea i am that dumb.
lol sometimes but not today,,, Naw big Gary, You are on my list bro.. I am gping to have a Gseeds painted car wagon or truck in my collection... I just have to think of what 
and when? maybe something so Gangsta you would want one in your collection if you dont already have one? like a 67 impala wagon? or to stay intune with the duce fever
that everybody is going to catch over the next few month's! maybe a 62 wagon?
I got these old school rivi's too... I am going to try to Get Gearge Barris to sign two 
of the amt 65 rivi box's this week! I met him once, and he told me to go by the shop anytime... so I will see whats up.. Now about the hood? I saw this 58 last night on 
Warsr67 thread.. with a reverse hinge! so I dropped him a line (or 100) and told him i had sent some homies on a mission for me, for this illusive hinge work.. I would like to see close up's! i bet all you guys could do a cleaner. straighter and less bulky job than i did..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DRIVE THAT MUTHA OVER TO GARY!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

now maybe a little mural on the inside of the hood? but like i said, if anything of mine
hit's Gary's table? it better not come home the same color! so on this build i am cool
i the color that lowermodels put on it.. and it's got issues.. some of the body is amt. some of it is revel, the chrome is revel.. some looks to be resin and bondo! 
yea a repaint is probably not what i want on my plate.. 
That's a thought? Can body work be done on a model like that real car?
meaning if you like your paint, but you scrape your fender? or nick something
or burn a piece of model with a slip or dremal. Can someone smooth out the scrapes
color match a tiny spot.. and reclear a model? without having to do the whole car?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 30 2010, 05:34 PM~17648092
> *
> coming real soon.. Cisco kid,,,and Pancho..
> 
> ...


That wagon is gonna be sick ! Nice choice !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I drew a picture for DL styles a few months back. of a set up I wanted?
I draw worse than anybodys 4 year old..real shit..
but this man made since of my drawings.. and hooded me up with two set ups that are
absolutely incredible! one of these set-ups is already in the 58 wagon.. I just hope i can do them justice?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 31 2010, 04:54 PM~17655180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one off DLO's set ups is going in my tbird also. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD HYDRO!! AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT TBIRD GARY! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 31 2010, 02:19 PM~17655348
> *:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD HYDRO!! AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT TBIRD GARY! :biggrin:
> *


 x2..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile084.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile085-1.jpg








































coming soon! CISCO KID... and PANCHO!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I actually thought that a little finger nail polish around the filler car of the tank would make it appear that a little oil had leaked..? no  no then it was to much so I tried to cover it up with a little more, and I did not like where that was going! so I left it alone
and mounted them.. (DL sorry bro.. I will dress my other set up much better)
I still love this one a great deal... I cant thank DL styles enough for sharing some of his 
talent with the Hydro! These set up's.. really step up the whole game.. by really detailing, and bringing back the old school!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 AM~17675262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice job bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 2 2010, 11:43 PM~17682230
> *Damn nice job bro!
> *


thanks bro..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hydro u still doin da damn thing huh bro'...dat set up da Darren hooked u up wit is bad ass. maybe i'll hit him up for a set some time soon...need a lil something to dress up my 67' Impala. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jun 3 2010, 10:59 PM~17692130
> *Hydro u still doin da damn thing huh bro'...dat set up da Darren hooked u up wit is bad ass. maybe i'll hit him up for a set some time soon...need a lil something to dress up my 67' Impala.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey De.. yea, in my head I am still getting both eights ready for completion video.
I am so clpse to being done it is'nt funny! on the wagon I am just kind of waiting for some kind of coil and lower stroke idea to go along with the wagon,, The only thing holding it up in these pro-pics is it's drive shaft Its got five moving pieces, 
IT TELESCOPES, AND PIVOTS... HEY D 83! Earlier today I saw another video of your 67 frame. on youtube... I am loving those front control arms... Man I feel like I did when I was waiting for my 67 to be finished... your a step ahead of my backwards 
game, why? because your already all into your frame, before paint..
unlike me? where i had to figure out what i was going to do with a painted car?
with a painted frame? okay::: jiber jaber..bla bla bla .. sorry De. truth is i got to get off my ass and produce some things! I got far to many started.. n..unfinished builds!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 4 2010, 01:31 AM~17692470
> *Hey De.. yea, in my head I am still getting both eights ready for completion video.
> I am so clpse to being done it is'nt funny! on the wagon I am just kind of waiting for some kind of coil and lower stroke idea to go along with the wagon,, The only thing holding it up in these pro-pics is it's drive shaft Its got five moving pieces,
> IT TELESCOPES, AND PIVOTS...  HEY D 83! Earlier today I saw another video  of your 67 frame. on youtube...  I am loving those front control arms...  Man I feel like I did when I was waiting for my 67 to be finished... your a step ahead of my backwards
> ...


i hear u bro'...i get ahead of myself at times too. i start one kit an end up workin on another one...i learned its best to put away all da kits an only take out one. it keeps u focused on dat one...an dat one only. 
u know i already had dat frame painted...well before i re-did da front suspension. i ended up cuttin off da whole passenger side clip...jus so i could make it look more clean. den i jus went over wit some spot putty...jus to smoothin it out. also wit da new rubber bushings an pins...to hold da spindle n place. had to do alot of cuttin an re-doin...but it turned out jus like i wanted. now its jus to re-do or perfect da rear suspension. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 2 2010, 08:45 PM~17675262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats killa looking setup right there!!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lovin that 58 wagon hydro, keep up the good work bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

badass wagon is it resin or did you add the top to it?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 2 2010, 01:45 PM~17675262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is some great work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 4 2010, 06:56 AM~17693835
> *badass wagon is it resin or did you add the top to it?
> *


thanks guy's .. resin? I think it's an amt 58 fabbed up to be a wagon?
I was so excited to get it last year, I dont think I bothered to ask lowridermodels
about it's history!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

over sized telescopic 3 piece stroke / reverse coils with stilts!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 01:39 PM~17272177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :ninja:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> pull up nikka
> 
> ...


I think the homie still got me on the lock up? :biggrin: (I would'nt fuck with either of these wagons) somebody asked me (why so much lock up in the ass, for a wagon
with just 2 old school pumps?  I am like: oh you did'nt notice the double whammy
tucked under the car, in between the trailing arms?  
















I really owe this site a bunch of pictures! that's kind of why i busted out the promo's!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good sh!t up in here, bro!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 10 2010, 07:12 AM~17747305
> *Good sh!t up in here, bro!!
> *


 thanks bro.. you know I watch your green 58 all the time...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 10 2010, 12:06 PM~17749693
> *thanks bro.. you know I watch your green 58 all the time...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 14 2010, 11:24 PM~17790446
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wave:
> *


AZ in the house...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 15 2010, 09:02 AM~17792268
> *AZ in the house...
> *



still :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: --------> :0 ----------> :wow: ------------>  -------------->  wat up marky d :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 15 2010, 04:51 PM~17796379
> *:biggrin: --------> :0 ----------> :wow: ------------>  -------------->  wat up marky d :cheesy:
> *


 your always welcome at mi casa homie.. I see you out there, doing big thangs!
I am still doing more surfin and day dreaming than buildin, but we got a couple things 
brewing over hear at the hydro camp... I actually think I want to try my own 
(tape n blade) aka pattern work.,. homie I never so much as did a strip in my life...the only line I ever designed myself was on my white 68 impala,and I had kj do the tape a blade... I still want a paint from chawper ! I am trying clear my head and figure out how we can collaborate and on what car? I want it to be a car that he would be excited to paint.. ( A Rolex ) the only only think I ever taped off myself was? landau tops
and two tones... as a mater a fact my first tape n blade is not really going to be a full on pattern job.. I't going to be more of a to tone paint with a few more breaks hear and there.. and the poor car that is going to receive my touch? is a 63 rivi, i think it a little bit more dope than the 65! I still cant tell the difference between a 64 and a 63 rivi?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 15 2010, 08:08 PM~17798058
> *your always welcome at mi casa homie.. I see you out there, doing big thangs!
> I am still doing more surfin and day dreaming than buildin, but we got a couple things
> brewing over hear at the hydro camp... I actually think I want to try my own
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 15 2010, 11:53 PM~17800951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

WHAT UP RELI!!! it is a small world man gosh damm man we need to colab on some models ASAP!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 15 2010, 09:02 AM~17792268
> *AZ in the house...
> *


ALWAYS  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 16 2010, 11:34 AM~17804432
> *ALWAYS    :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up Rafa! :biggrin: Another day. to be grateful four..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 16 2010, 01:18 AM~17801453
> *smart ass :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 10 2010, 02:06 PM~17749693
> *thanks bro.. you know I watch your green 58 all the time...
> *


Thanks! I could've done a better job with it but I kind of dig a bit! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

finished her a about 2 hours ago..


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 24 2010, 04:04 AM~17873593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this was my 58 nomad all custom i miss her to death!!! 









but i think your is a nomad mine is a twodoor station wagon, you can see my pics on my other thred when i first started


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 24 2010, 08:28 AM~17874792
> *this was my 58 nomad all custom i miss her to death!!!
> 
> 
> ...


No this is a impala wagon that someone had cast.. a long time ago... but i am so lucky and blessed for having such a fine model..
why do you say you miss her to death? what happend?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 24 2010, 01:17 PM~17877112
> *No this is a impala wagon that someone had cast..  a long time ago... but i am so lucky and blessed for having such a fine model..
> why do you say you miss her to death? what happend?
> *



X2 :0 


Sup Hydro. :wave:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 24 2010, 04:04 AM~17873593
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 hella clean


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jimbo..lux.. chawper...tonio.. thanks guys. I got alot of work to do,.,,
and it looks like nothing is really gettin done.. 
hear we go again, (Mark shut the f. up and build something, and post more pictures)
waz up all my talented homies? :biggrin: I have been spaceing out on my own thread for about half n hour now.. (have not slept since tuesday..)Moms had eye surgery this morning.,. I had to get her there at 7:00.. so i did not go to bed.., i knew we would have a long wait before the staff would take her.. so i took my 62 hard top and an exacto blade with me.,,., It kept me awake for a while and i got my trunk open for a later build.. surgery went good. and i have to take her back tomorrow so they can check the healing... ........ I wanted to show her the 58 wagon.,. but she probable could not really see it for a day or so... slowly but surely, some of these car idea's are becoming reality..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Send moms my best wishes for a full recovery.  I feel you on the lot of projects statement. I have more ideas than I have time to build them in. I was up late last night openin' a Glasshouse trunk and tryin' to fab up a trunk for it. I got the paint narrowed down, just gotta get it primed & sprayed(wifey gave me some nail polish she thought would make it pop) so hopefully I'll get some sh!t done since I'm off work 'til Monday. Go in hard and knock some sh!t out bro!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 05:22 AM~17883539
> *Send moms my best wishes for a full recovery.  I feel you on the lot of projects statement. I have more ideas than I have time to build them in. I was up late last night openin' a Glasshouse trunk and tryin' to fab up a trunk for it. I got the paint narrowed down, just gotta get it primed & sprayed(wifey gave me some nail polish she thought would make it pop) so hopefully I'll get some sh!t done since I'm off work 'til Monday. Go in hard and knock some sh!t out bro!!
> *


thanks alot T. hearing other people's issues and experiance's does help put things in 
perspective...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam Markie, I HOPE MOMS RECOVERY IS A SMOOTH ONE BROTHER. In my eyes bro, you don't have to post pics. Just your insight on things and the way you express yourself is golden. We're all pullin' for moms OGee... :happysad:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 24 2010, 01:17 PM~17877112
> *No this is a impala wagon that someone had cast..  a long time ago... but i am so lucky and blessed for having such a fine model..
> why do you say you miss her to death? what happend?
> *


mine was the lowrider 58 i just chopped the top and extended it, a lot of fN fab, but it broke in transit when i was gona get one of my boys to paint it wit his air brush,this was one of my charished cars, i still have the roof so ima do it again when i get my next 58, IIght didt know that was an impala,


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 25 2010, 10:57 AM~17884534
> *Dam Markie, I HOPE MOMS RECOVERY IS A SMOOTH ONE BROTHER. In my eyes bro, you don't have to post pics. Just your insight on things and the way you express yourself is golden. We're all pullin' for moms OGee... :happysad:
> *



X2!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 25 2010, 08:57 AM~17884534
> *Dam Markie, I HOPE MOMS RECOVERY IS A SMOOTH ONE BROTHER. In my eyes bro, you don't have to post pics. Just your insight on things and the way you express yourself is golden. We're all pullin' for moms OGee... :happysad:
> *


Okay my house is turning too (oprah network) with all this talk about feelings and shit!
and people's moms.. it's like the fuckin lifetime channel in hear! lol
and jimbo? (In my eye's you dont have to post pics) W. T F.?
Is that your way of saying (yea Markie you builds really suck ass)?  
no for real...lol whats a trip is my mom actually know's about some of you guys because i do tell her when people wish her well.. she know's about Danny.. Tonio.. Jimbo... DL styles.. 89Barritz... I told her that sometimes Barrittz is like a mom because he is always the voice of reason, and he always has so much information..she sends her gratitude to all my lowrider friends( that what she calls you) i said mom you would be surprised at all the people who build models? and she said, ; yea but they dont stay up untill all hours of he night doing there models like you do../ they have since enough to go bed? you need more sleep Mark, and take a break from that lowrider site and those models..(I dont have the heart to tell her that i discoverd free porn on the net) :happysad: you guys are Okay in my book.. as far as friends go? I could do a whole lot worse! The Hydro is humble, and damm proud to be in yall company!
thanks...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

:wow: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tell her I was up 'til 1:30 a.m. last night and will be up 'til about 2 tonight. Lol.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 25 2010, 09:00 AM~17884556
> *mine was the lowrider 58 i just chopped the top and extended it, a lot of fN fab, but it broke in transit when i was gona get one of my boys to paint it wit his air brush,this was one of my charished cars,  i still have the roof so ima do it again when i get my next 58, IIght  didt know that was an impala,
> *


damm so you fabbed that? it looked pretty good from the picture.. just like the one that one of the resin company's sell from time to time.. (r and r ? or jimi flinstone?) i love wagons dutch...and 58? is one of the best year impala's ever..this one has a few flaws but i am not done with the year 58.. i dif. will be doing some more. i hope the video will document all the little steps in her progress? then i have a surprise to go after the two58's.. hey i got your chrome rims for the old school duce.. you choose suprems or cragers and give me an address and i will shoot the one's you picked to you>!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 25 2010, 08:36 PM~17889581
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


you too fool. :biggrin: was up!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 25 2010, 08:49 PM~17889736
> *     Tell her I was up 'til 1:30 a.m. last night and will be up 'til about 2 tonight. Lol.
> *


yea 1 and 3 am are average for me.. if I am being good.. but on nights of stress? or nights after a day of stress and drama.. I end up closing my eyes around 5 am is i close them at all.. I notice all nighters dont have the best affect on my models.. I think my head has to be at least a little clear? in order for my vision to be a little clear. 
because my models some times where the result's of my vision not being clear
but there is a certain creative electricity thats in the air, when your up in the middle of the night.. free from all distractions, and concerns.. like pulling an all nighter on a 1/1 scale.. sumetimes it aint fun.. but alot of times.. it's peacfull, you feel productive because your doing something at least to move the build foward. and its fun. and even exciting. because your looking forward seeing the reactions that your going to create with your car.. okay to much typing sorry guys.. if i cant upload small video clips anymore? then i will come with many pictures untill i edit video..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I got a little vid trailer done... but I dont know how to post it. without youtube..
my photo bucket does not take videos anymore, and lIL image uploader does not take videos?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sry to hear bout ur moms Mark...hope she's feelin better now. 
awesome job on ur wagon an 58' impala...cant wait to c wat else ur workin on. keep up da good work...laterz bro'.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jun 26 2010, 05:36 AM~17891680
> *sry to hear bout ur moms Mark...hope she's feelin better now.
> awesome job on ur wagon an 58' impala...cant wait to c wat else ur workin on. keep up da good work...laterz bro'.
> *


yea thanks bro.. she is a stronger person than most.. she puts up with the Hydro!
I owe her everything.. she's my only family.. my real rider..lol..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 26 2010, 03:36 AM~17891504
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Them 8's lookin' dope markie! I'm lovin' that wag big time! Nice vintage color too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 26 2010, 03:22 PM~17894090
> *Them 8's lookin' dope markie! I'm lovin' that wag big time! Nice vintage color too!!! :thumbsup:
> *


jimbo: thanks bro. Lowridermodels from Mcba would get the credit for the paint job..
it's old and nicked up. and it has glue gobs and finger prints here and there. and the glue and finger prints were not the work of lowridermodels .. that part would be me.
but you know what? I fuckin love this car bro. I really have no biz doing close ups,
because I see the nicks and prints like flashing light's ..but i also see flashing light's!
and (you know the feeling) when I look at her, I kneel down, as if i could just open the door and get in. or pull out the cord and start banging on someone! Hey big Jimbo,
It aint Over, the truth is, I have not even began to start giving you prop's on the cast work you blessed me with... dude I was loookin at the goodies last month and i saw a fuckin manifold with two four barrels on it? I am like : oh fuck check this guy out?
and I got skirts for shit that I dont know what they fit too,, but I know they fit something..
lol..and the cruzzer skirts that I used to see on layitlow and think; where in the flaackk
do they guys get this shit? and how can I be down? well thanks to homies like you..
I feel like I am close to being down.. nah.. I am Hydro.. good or bad, all the fools that I
have admired.. have made me feel un-invisible.. when it comes to the sport/lifestyle that we know and love...fuck yea.. I am down... thanks you guys..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 26 2010, 08:48 PM~17895699
> *jimbo: thanks bro. Lowridermodels from Mcba would get the credit for the paint job..
> it's old and nicked up. and it has glue gobs and finger prints here and there. and the glue and finger prints were not the work of lowridermodels .. that part would be me.
> but you know what? I fuckin love this car bro.  I really have no biz doing close ups,
> ...




Hahaha!!! It's all swell my brotha'. :biggrin: Any thing you need Markie, I got you. Just let me know anytime OGee.  

Hows moms doin'? good I hope. :happysad:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SUP HYDRO, I HOPE MOMS IS DOING BETTER, AND TELL HER I DONT GO TO SLEEP NEITHER. :roflmao: AND THEM 58 LOOK SWEET BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 27 2010, 10:36 AM~17898359
> *SUP HYDRO, I HOPE MOMS IS DOING BETTER, AND TELL HER I DONT GO TO SLEEP NEITHER.  :roflmao: AND THEM 58 LOOK SWEET BRO!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys/// Hey tonioseven? you know sometimes I might be to lazy to go to your house? you can always post a progress picture hear and there when your stopping by! truth is I would never discourage anybody from posting a picture in my house if they want too? I welcome it...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Well, here you go then buddy...*










*I found some Tamiya purple in a can under some kits and the gears started turnin'.*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 27 2010, 07:27 PM~17901385
> *Well, here you go then buddy...
> 
> 
> ...


well allrighhhht.. that looks good... i am feeling the flocking...too.
thanks T...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sittin hear clicking a draggin all dam day I dont like this shit..I want files' of photos 
posted not fuckin one or two.. and I want music to watch them by..
they got to change this copie right laws... If you buy a piece of art from a famous painter? and you want to spray paint a big red x on the mona lisa? you could do it because its yours! well if I buy an mp3 music file from some provider? it's mine why cant I chop it up if i fnn want to..that like someone telling you, you cant change the color of your car? because its copie right protected.... B. S...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so is baby blue and white my only option , or do i have artistic freedom? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> so is baby blue and white my only option , or do i have artistic freedom? :biggrin:
> fucjkiik shit. I JUST ANSWERD YOU WITH A PARAGRAPH AND I HIT THE WRONG BUTTON AND LOST THE WHOLE THING.. :biggrin: DAMM IT.. NOW I CAN TRY TO REMEMBER WHAT I WROTE witch would suck because it's not natural and i would
> sound rehearsed, and not my naturally funny self... that sucksss..
> Hey Rev its good to hear from you,,, i dont get many visits from the ks. no more..
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this a very nice shade of blue..on my friends 68 vert..I can see that on a 62..
I love calming classy shade's.. with matalic.. i probably like patterns less than anyone i know.. opinionated.. i know.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 28 2010, 10:49 PM~17913526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 29 2010, 12:49 AM~17913526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That Glasshouse just did somethin' to me; I'll speak on it when I can put it into action...*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 29 2010, 07:42 AM~17915389
> *That Glasshouse just did somethin' to me; I'll speak on it when I can put it into action...
> *


thank tonio...I have many glasshouse models.. that are not yet built..when i get comfortable putting them on better frames,,,, like 59 or 65 frame. 
building them would be alot more exciteing...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 29 2010, 11:38 AM~17916161
> *thank tonio...I have many glasshouse models.. that are not yet built..when i get comfortable putting them on better frames,,,, like 59 or 65 frame.
> building them would be alot more exciting...
> *


I feel you. I just bought another one today just because of the picture in that post. Stay tuned...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> > so is baby blue and white my only option , or do i have artistic freedom? :biggrin:
> > fucjkiik shit. I JUST ANSWERD YOU WITH A PARAGRAPH AND I HIT THE WRONG BUTTON AND LOST THE WHOLE THING.. :biggrin: DAMM IT.. NOW I CAN TRY TO REMEMBER WHAT I WROTE witch would suck because it's not natural and i would
> > sound rehearsed, and not my naturally funny self... that sucksss..
> > Hey Rev its good to hear from you,,, i dont get many visits from the ks. no more..
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 29 2010, 12:49 AM~17913526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my eventual plan


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 06:45 PM~17920744
> *Lovin' the suspension work on this one Hydro! Hell the whole ride looks dope! And it hopps.... :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Can't wait to see it!
> *


 no its not actively lifted.. its just an adjustable poser.. but i got it built up like a hopper.
thus the high lock up and the 4 pumps.... video in affect gentlemen/
Please enjoy? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxhZAptGy9Q


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17921044
> *thats my eventual plan
> *


I hear you SS..


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Empty your pm folder. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 2 2010, 12:06 PM~17945774
> *Empty your pm folder. :biggrin:
> *


 I drained it a little :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

HEY HYDROHYPE 

NICE TO SEE YOU ON YOUTUBE!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Jul 2 2010, 10:58 PM~17950498
> *HEY HYDROHYPE
> 
> NICE TO SEE YOU ON YOUTUBE!!
> ...


 yea man thanks.. it was nice to seen on youtube..welcome to my thread bro :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This thread is like that cool-ass livin' room where you can chill and get away from the madness! :h5: for the Hydro!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxhZAptGy9Q&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxhZAptGy9Q&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



   Cool ass video Markie... :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 3 2010, 07:39 AM~17951727
> *This thread is like that cool-ass livin' room where you can chill and get away from the madness!  :h5: for the Hydro!!
> *


 okay thats it..come buy borrow tools, work on the lo lo.. kick back.. make a snack.

fuckin Chawper keep's loosing the remote to the t.v.  
Jimbo thanks..one day I have to learn how to do that..


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

A marky when we gone kick it??? i know your in the pac LOl I remember it was a min ago like 3 years but wasnt you on sproule? or i just saw your cadi , i was thinkin you sold that one. the baby blue one?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 4 2010, 08:39 AM~17957827
> *A marky when we gone kick it??? i know your in the pac LOl I remember it was a min ago like 3 years but wasnt you on sproule? or i just saw your cadi , i was thinkin you sold that one. the baby blue one?
> *


hey youngster.. yea over on sproul were you brother was with the monte?
that's were Hashi live's he was the guy the sold the lac to.. then he sold hit and that guy resold it... now the car is in taxes with a homie Fidal from Majestics...
I have not even started my Cadillac in a few month's..... and glasshouse I take out the 
garage for about five minutes every 90 days or so! It might be a car show 
(right up the street from me today. woodley park, 5 minutes from me) 
But I wont know unless i hear about it later? because i really just dont want to be there anymore... there is another show next month on my birthday.. Majestics in my back yard. pacoima.. But I have no desire to be there..I have thinking about this for over a year now.. I dont think I will ever lowride, to a show again..except for the glasshouse picnic.. other than that? It's just models bro... It will always be in my blood.. I just cant do the public thing anymore..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 30 2010, 05:59 AM~17922198
> *no its not actively lifted.. its just an adjustable poser..  but i got it built up like a hopper.
> thus the high lock up and the 4 pumps.... video in affect gentlemen/
> Please enjoy?
> ...



Nice music/video


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 3 2010, 10:06 PM~17956817
> *okay thats it..come buy borrow tools, work on the lo lo..  kick back..  make a snack.
> 
> fuckin Chawper keep's loosing the remote to the t.v.
> ...


you mean the piche pliers?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2010, 04:10 PM~17960116
> *you mean the piche pliers?
> *


 ha ha lol.. yea thats right.. Danny lost the remote... so now I have to use pliers 
to change the channel to the TV.. but now the where are the pliers? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2010, 04:01 PM~17960089
> *Nice music/video
> *


 Thanks Roy. if I get a compliment from a stranger,? yea it dont feel bad..
it's kind of cool.. But it does not compare to getting props from a group of people 
I look up to! ( I know I am not alone on that one)


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't worry, I'll bring the coat hanger so we can get the UHF stations.  Yo, Hydro, I'ma have somethin's comin' up soon that you're gonna love. No ****.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2010, 05:21 PM~17960393
> *Don't worry, I'll bring the coat hanger so we can get the UHF stations.  Yo, Hydro, I'ma have somethin's comin' up soon that you're gonna love. No ****.
> *


 LMAO damm this iis so not funny? it's funny.. Toni i I just read this shit.
:biggrin: truth is i got alot of nerve.. I need my ass kicked.. I never had cable as a kid.. but I got cable for my moms house and an internet connection... she swears she could take it or leave it.. well after a couple stupid moves on my part.. I got behind on the bill.. then i got caught up on the bill.. but i felt like they blackmailed me and lied to me about my internet service.. bottom line i told them to bite me and to never ever show up on my moms property without telling me..so no cable.. so i brought her that stupid government converter box from my place.. and so far i am on my 5th antenna.. she now gets a grand total of 6 channels.. only after i run all over the fuckin livin room trying to pick up reception... talk about fuckin retro! I want to put that bitch on a 50 foot mast. like in the C.B. radio days...I got to get her the satellite dish, six channels? will actually she gets about 10 channels.. but she dont speak Korean... :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

up date, spent the last couple of days going through alot of old builds or builds that never became official.. for me if it's a stand still car? its not complete or official until it's final photo shoot.. and if its a lifted car? it's not done until its photographed while 
the hydraulics are being used.. so if you build a hopper or lifted car? and you photograph it while it is sitting still? you photographed an uncompleted model..
blue 64 , and 69 rivy are ready to re-join my family of hopping defenders..
video soon..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 13 2010, 02:28 AM~18032773
> *up date, spent the last couple of days going through alot of old builds or builds that never became official..  for me if it's a stand still car? its not complete or official until it's final photo shoot.. and if its a lifted car? it's not done until its photographed while
> the hydraulics are being used.. so if you build a hopper or lifted car? and you photograph it while it is sitting still? you photographed an uncompleted model..
> blue 64 , and 69 rivy are ready to re-join my family of hopping defenders..
> ...



I feel the same way Ogee.  Can't wait to see the new video... hno: hno: :x:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18036307 hey thanks jimbo.. listen bro? hit this link if it goes through? Its a forum for the lowriders and clubs in my City.
I know how you feel about reading  :wow: but Im curious about your take on this..? A buddy of mine hit me on the phone today.. he has concerns because his 
car club is pressuring him to get 13's on his car instead of his 14's... and there telling him that they dont allow stock paint jobs on any car with a plaque any more! 
I'm telling him it's a matter of? Is your own voice more or less important than 
the club? And I am telling him that if manditory change's are allowed and in the contract when a new member signs up? then he should honor that contract.
but if this is some shit that sort of just comes up? with no vote..? I dont think I could 
exercise that kind of loyalty? whats next? manditory colors for your car?
if they decided all cars should be pink, would I follow them in my pink car?
shiiiiiiiiittttttt..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 14 2010, 12:50 AM~18041634
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18036307 hey thanks jimbo.. listen bro? hit this link if it goes through? Its a forum for the lowriders and clubs in my City.
> I know how you feel about reading   :wow:  but Im curious about your take on this..? A buddy of mine hit me on the phone today.. he has concerns because his
> car club is pressuring him to get 13's on his car instead of his 14's... and there telling him that they dont allow stock paint jobs on any car with a plaque any more!
> ...




its kinda fucked up.............. i can see progression with the club, but to pressure someone into something is just wrong if you ask me............ no i agree if you sign that contract and it states in the contract that ''you'' need this done or ''you'' need that done, then getter done, but to have someone breathing down you back over an inch on your wheels is fuckin retarded if you ask me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2010, 04:22 AM~18042957
> *its kinda fucked up.............. i can see progression with the club, but to pressure someone into something is just wrong if you ask me............ no i agree if you sign that contract and it states in the contract that ''you'' need this done or ''you'' need that done, then getter done, but to have someone breathing down you back over an inch on your wheels is fuckin retarded if you ask me
> *


 I did ask you.. and thanks dropped.. I shared that sentiment with that forum after i read what you said yesterday...
(simulated cool smoker smiley dude)


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 13 2010, 09:50 PM~18041634
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18036307 hey thanks jimbo.. listen bro? hit this link if it goes through? Its a forum for the lowriders and clubs in my City.
> I know how you feel about reading   :wow:  but Im curious about your take on this..? A buddy of mine hit me on the phone today.. he has concerns because his
> car club is pressuring him to get 13's on his car instead of his 14's... and there telling him that they dont allow stock paint jobs on any car with a plaque any more!
> ...



Dam Markie, I been tryin to reply on that link but becuz of LIL maintinance I was trapped in that thread for 10 minutes! :uh: But his Monte is so clean why would you trip off one particular club? Unless thats where your homies/turf brothers ride. His ride is clean enough he can ride with alot of other established clubs. If hes goin for points at a show I can see but he looks like a street rider/cruiser. The paint job is obviously clean as fuck. I would just add some pinstripes to accent that beautiful paintjob. Some long body lines. PLENTY of clubs out there...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 15 2010, 09:20 PM~18058872
> *Dam Markie, I been tryin to reply on that link but becuz of LIL maintinance I was trapped in that thread for 10 minutes! :uh: But his Monte is so clean why would you trip off one particular club? Unless thats where your homies/turf brothers ride. His ride is clean enough he can ride with alot of other established clubs. If hes goin for points at a show I can see but he looks like a street rider/cruiser. The paint job is obviously clean as fuck. I would just add some pinstripes to accent that beautiful paintjob. Some long body lines. PLENTY of clubs out there...
> *


oh yea jimbo; The guy with the monte is not even the guy gettin sweated?
The dude with the LS is a cool dude from Goodtimes CC he was just leaving a reply to the message i first posted on there,, the dude i am talking about asked me to keep his name out if it? (that might have something to do with why I dont miss cruzzing)
I wonder how much shit was said out there about me? but then the people saying the shit? (want to keep there name out of it) ?? fun times for sure!  jimbo I am glad we are cool! I know alot can be said for the way i flow.... usually whats said is?
(shut the fuck up)lol no but I know i may be a little different? and things in my head sometimes really come out of left field... But I am still glad that I am not like alot of 
other people i know... i think its sad when some of the worst gossip i have ever heard came from people who are sapposed to be lowriders! i am not no big bad tuff guy.
but just the same? i am MaRKIE De. And you dont have to keep my name out of it!
because i stand by my lowriding! yea jimbo, The guy will probably end up getting the 13's... witch is admirable for showing dedication to his club... either way I am glad it's not me facing that kind of ultimatum.. when it comes to contrast in taste?
I absolutely can not have it forced on me without strong objection!
so for all the new guys who want to lowride? they can witness a self proclaimed OG
say that No;; these guys did not write the book, And its okay and encouraged for you to go get a second opinion, on some tech shit that some so called hydro expert tells you! sorry jimbo for typing your ear off!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:wow: HEY FUCKER GO OUTSIDE AND WORK ON YOUR GLASSHOUSE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 16 2010, 01:43 AM~18059626
> *:wow: HEY FUCKER GO OUTSIDE AND WORK ON YOUR GLASSHOUSE
> *


I know big Phil, It's been far to long bro.. It looks like I wont be able to show 
up at the Glasshouse picnic either.. I wont have the money to bring my tags 
current...
so she stays in the garage at moms..... I pull her out every now and then. put some water on it. go around the corner put two or three bucks in the tank. and then park it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

any body want a house call?


click this image for flight times,,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 17 2010, 12:58 PM~18068984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 16 2010, 01:07 PM~18063149
> *I know big Phil, It's been far to long bro..  It looks like I wont be able to show
> up at the Glasshouse picnic either..  I wont have the money to bring my tags
> current...
> ...


No excuses markie :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 17 2010, 11:58 AM~18068984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh thats freekin beautiful man... music to my eyes :biggrin: I cant wait to get to CA and get my Duece locked up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 18 2010, 03:58 PM~18076324
> *oh thats freekin beautiful man...  music to my eyes  :biggrin: I cant wait to get to CA and get my Duece locked up
> *


 you know I got to still see some movement from time to time...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

WOW I COME THROUGH MY SPOT, (MILK SMELLS BAD) TRASH HAS TO GO OUT.
ALL CAUSE I HAVNT POST NOTTIN,, WELL,,I STIL AINT GOT NOTTIN BUT A PROG. 
PIC. OF A PRO. 









OF COURSE SHE SHOW THE BOOTY FIRST.. 
SHE A HOE-MADD,,
SHE MIGHT MIGHT BRING NEW MEANING TO THE FRAISE,(LAY AND PLAY)
















NEXT TIME YOU SEE THIS WAGON? SHE PROBABLE WONT BE SITTING STILL!
WOULD TRADE BOTH MY LO LO'S ANY DAY FOR A 58 WAGON!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ I like


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 28 2010, 09:48 AM~18162034
> *^^ I like
> *


X-2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats good hydro...wat u got cookin over dere bro'. wen u gonna start buildin a new project...cant wait to c it. dat hoe-mad is lookin good...laterz


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 28 2010, 05:51 AM~18161397
> *WOW I COME THROUGH MY SPOT,  (MILK SMELLS BAD) TRASH HAS TO GO OUT.
> ALL CAUSE I HAVNT POST NOTTIN,, WELL,,I STIL AINT GOT NOTTIN BUT A PROG.
> PIC. OF A PRO.
> ...



Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

its part of a good ole western wagon train..
WAGONS HOE! BARE BACK UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ran into an obstacle on Hoe madd.. Got clearance issue's between the rear wheels
and the warmers.. so now i have to make the walls for the guide's more narrow.
and everything else. so i pulled the Lincoln back out.. I am either minutes away from having it all cut open or have a donor kit for somebody? right now its covered in 
masking tape and card board..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 28 2010, 02:51 AM~18161397
> *WOW I COME THROUGH MY SPOT,  (MILK SMELLS BAD) TRASH HAS TO GO OUT.
> ALL CAUSE I HAVNT POST NOTTIN,, WELL,,I STIL AINT GOT NOTTIN BUT A PROG.
> PIC. OF A PRO.
> ...


Layin'nice!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW I COME THROUGH MY SPOT, (MILK SMELLS BAD) TRASH HAS TO GO OUT.
ALL CAUSE I HAVNT POST NOTTIN,, WELL,,I STIL AINT GOT NOTTIN BUT A PROG. 
PIC. OF A PRO. 







OF COURSE SHE SHOW THE BOOTY FIRST.. 
SHE A HOE-MADD,,
SHE MIGHT MIGHT BRING NEW MEANING TO THE FRAISE,(LAY AND PLAY)
















NEXT TIME YOU SEE THIS WAGON? SHE PROBABLE WONT BE SITTING STILL!
WOULD TRADE BOTH MY LO LO'S ANY DAY FOR A 58 WAGON!
[/quote]
THAT IS BAD ASS MARK :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks fella's.. the 65 continental is all cut.. and i still have ten fingers..
Now I am contemplating laying the doors down on one side and suicide on the other?
I dont know yet.. I got a better frame and susp. than promo.. well see got to go to wanted fest now for a beer tap.. for the continental..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 28 2010, 02:51 AM~18161397
> *WOW I COME THROUGH MY SPOT,  (MILK SMELLS BAD) TRASH HAS TO GO OUT.
> ALL CAUSE I HAVNT POST NOTTIN,, WELL,,I STIL AINT GOT NOTTIN BUT A PROG.
> PIC. OF A PRO.
> ...



i gotta get me one of them wagons .........BREAK OUT :cheesy: ....HOW MUCH SHIPPED


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 30 2010, 01:29 PM~18186823
> *i gotta  get me one of them wagons .........BREAK OUT  :cheesy: ....HOW MUCH SHIPPED
> *


 Im gonna try to make this Hoemad a house wife.. got the ass done alot better..
waiting some springs to dry on the diecast.. i dont know if it will work? but I will find out soon! ..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That wagon is beautiful !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks trend.. all i can say is,,yea nomad..
I am going to try real hard to not write 4 pages about this car or life in general, like i seam to do,, bla bla bla ..but just know over the next couple of days i am going to 
whore this car around like a bootleg movie! i am posting this car in any topic tha i think I can exploit for a photo... if there is a (does your car have 4 wheels?) topic.
I am going to answer with Homad, : why yes my car has 4 wheels! what a 
coincidence! hear is a picture or 20! :biggrin: the 58 trilogy is done..
cisco, pancho, and now Homad..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam I LOVE that 58 wagon Markie!!! Thats how I roll....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 31 2010, 01:30 AM~18191929
> *Dam I LOVE that 58 wagon Markie!!! Thats how I roll....
> *


 you know Big J. we pretty much have the same taste...
trust me when i say.. the Hoe madd..is a nice lookin piece..
not alot of detail. in the old fashioned u bar's..but she has class..bro..
you'll see..i only hit the swith's once..and that was with the frame under a demo stunt double 59 body.. but it worked smooth...looked active... so a few more hours for the 
jb weld in the rear bumber to bond..and i will hit it for the camera...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Fa sho! Cant wait brotha. I love the simple vintage looking two tone too. Not all the fancy flaked out candy or nothin. Just OGee clean ass ridin...    Thanks for the inspiration Hydro...  
Oh dont get me wrong, I like all that too but not on something like this, a true rare classic.


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wat up hydro jus had to post this lifted homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellboi863_@Jul 31 2010, 07:38 AM~18192518
> *wat up hydro jus had to post this lifted homie
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea, thats what i am talking about... thanks for the house call Bboiyyyy 
that 61 is the buisness.. tell em Jimbo? he's always welcome hear..
jus turn the beat's down when you pull up, incase the neighbors are sleep..
and dont Rev those glass packs in till your off the block.
other than that? It's all good Loco!  















































simple, original. class, sexy lay... all spells Gangster... maybe we can do a video with all layitlow hoppers from all over..put it to Hoodini's (Five minutes of Funk). but run it about 8 to 10 minutes? I am down if a few others will have my back? all you got to do is submit a clip or some photos. if its not a lifted car? i could use poser/ hoppers too..song is optional too.. any feed back on the idea is welcome..I just want to see a collage of a whole bunch of layitlow cars from different builders on the same screen put to music!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is my stunt double.. I tried touching the Nomad as little as possible.. because I 
realize I am bad with finger prints..and the car is bare back.. (BMF no clear) so I used what use to be a 59 wagon promo, that had warpped beyond repair. as demo body..
the die cast 64 might be right behind the Hoe madd.. got my fingers crosseed..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

looks good bro'...ur talkin bout it bein beyond repair. wit da work u do bro'...im sure if u give it some time u'd be able to repair it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 31 2010, 11:46 AM~18193590
> *looks good bro'...ur talkin bout it bein beyond repair. wit da work u do bro'...im sure if u give it some time u'd be able to repair it.
> *


thanks D..







this
thing had some serious warping.. I had to put the frame in the oven and melt it down flat.. ana the body i kept dunking in boiling water to try to take out alot of the bow!
I think later I will make a 4 door muscle car out of it..?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 31 2010, 01:55 PM~18193647
> *thanks D..
> 
> 
> ...


wow bro'...i didnt realize it was dat bad. so did da boilin water help...
da 4 door muscle car wouldnt b a bad idea...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jul 31 2010, 12:02 PM~18193695
> *wow bro'...i didnt realize it was dat bad. so did da boilin water help...
> da 4 door muscle car wouldnt b a bad idea...
> *


yea actually the oven and the boiling water did help..as you see the frame is now under the Hoemad. i did not paint any detail on it cept for the mufflers because i dont know how the 51 year old frame would react to u-bar hydro's... sittin under a 
52 year old body? and the boiling water aloud me to get the windshield frame and the 
roof of the car low enough to glue back together..








update on the 64> i dont have the voltage or amps to turn the johnson hard enough to get the ass up../. but it stays up if lift it then hold the switch...the front is experimental with two springs on the ubar..it has less lay. less traval..but when it hit the ground theres no hard pounding.. instead it's like a cool (thunk)sound..if i hold it 
up and drop it by hand.. the nose will go..boyyyyynnng.. and dribble a little bit..
so got to get that 9 volt..tomorrow/ but I still dont believe it will pick up two johnsons
and a diecast? i need a slower moter, with more torque or put the johnson back up front..but theres a space issue and that would add unwanted weight to the front..but all in all its coming together.. I wanted to do this lifted diecast for over a year.. 







































theses pictures got to start moving? lets see something.. whad it do?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1L9v08VL-o

rush it before they pull it.. please watch please enjoy..
much love layitlow..


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18270696
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1L9v08VL-o
> 
> rush it before they pull it.. please watch please enjoy..
> ...


SWEET HOPPERS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 9 2010, 09:26 PM~18270799
> *SWEET HOPPERS
> *


viewing confirmation! yessss.. thanks M.C.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wow click picture for video above...
photo bucket rejected the video earlier tonight.. Now I see it in my photo bucket 
folders...? 
oh well.. I feel alot better now... I once told Jimbo How I dont feel a build is 
complete untill its in video... especially if its a build that move's,,, so that video 
Marked the completion of six builds for me.....
I feel like a little kid, who finally turned in some home work. so now i can go watch tv.
I also feel that with all that is shut down n broke or out of order in my life?
a completed model represents being a step closer to a place i want to be..
and its a sign that i have artistic control over something in my life..
it's 11:50, do you know where your models are? :biggrin: 
i hope some people in layitlow was surprised by Hoemad..? I was half way into 
pancho when i knew that the 58's where going to be a trilogy. i kept saying 
cisco and pancho? will be two cool 58's ..but all the while i was thinking,
the Icing on the cake will be the 58 nomad wagon... i never lifted a promo that is as valuable as that Nomad..with a frame that is older than me,,, there will be another trilogy in the future.. with 68 impala's... then who know's..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i hope people got a little lift out of the 58 trilogy? i really could not just stop at one 58, and i did not want to wait another year before realizing the vision!
i am still on a wagon kick.. but i also want to make more progress on my 68 impala
trio! yes trio as in 3! i mentioned it about a year ago..and the time is coming soon..
two fastbacks and a convertible.. skirts are still pending..
































Us old timers did not have it so easy..we use to have to walk 10 mile's to school
everyday in the snow..we had to share one pair of shoes between two familys..
and if we wanted a 66 impala? we had to walk in the snow to the post office and pay for a promo, we did'nt have no fancy smancy revel company to make the damm thing for no 20 dollars, that we could just get the hobby store? oh nooooooo
you kids today have it so easy..with your ipods,, and your blackbarrys..and your hard top 62's right out of the box...you got it too easy i say!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

i hope people got a little lift out of the 58 trilogy? i really could not just stop at one 58, and i did not want to wait another year before realizing the vision!
i am still on a wagon kick.. but i also want to make more progress on my 68 impala
trio! yes trio as in 3! i mentioned it about a year ago..and the time is coming soon..
two fastbacks and a convertible.. skirts are still pending..
































Us old timers did not have it so easy..we use to have to walk 10 mile's to school
everyday in the snow..we had to share one pair of shoes between two familys..
and if we wanted a 66 impala? we had to walk in the snow to the post office and pay for a promo, we did'nt have no fancy smancy revel company to make the damm thing for no 20 dollars, that we could just get the hobby store? oh nooooooo
you kids today have it so easy..with your ipods,, and your blackbarrys..and your hard top 62's right out of the box...you got it too easy i say!
[/quote]
DAMM SICK STUFF IN HERE :0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THIS IS WHERE i AM AT WITH MY 66 PROMO, THE BATTERIES I PAINTED IN 09 I AM THINKING OF BATHING THEM AND DOING THEM OVER AGAIN? 
(AT THE TIME i WAS SAYING) WELL THE BATTERYS THERE SUPPOSED TO BE GRUNGY. I COULD HAVE DONE A BETTER JOB OF PUTTING THE SPARE DAYTON 
IN THE TRUNK..BUT IT A LITTLE EXPENSIVE TO BE HAVING DO-OVER'S..
BUT THE RIM LIP AND TIRE ARE THERE!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 30 2010, 02:37 PM~18187360
> *Im gonna try to make this Hoemad a house wife.. got the ass done alot better..
> waiting some springs to dry on the diecast.. i dont know if it will work? but I will find out soon! ..
> *


 A TRICK BIARITTZ TAUGHT ME.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 12 2010, 01:44 PM~18293231
> *A TRICK BIARITTZ TAUGHT ME.
> 
> 
> ...


badd azz video right here check it out guy's.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FOUR LIFE FOUR LIFE.. YOU EVER SEE A NOMAD ON 3? THEN LAY BACK DOWN
HIDE THEM D'S UNDER CRUZZER SKIRTS?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 12 2010, 11:50 AM~18293275
> *badd azz video right here check it out guy's.... :thumbsup:
> *


LAYIN LOW FOE LIFE FOE LIFE..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 12 2010, 10:53 AM~18293295
> *FOUR LIFE FOUR LIFE.. YOU EVER SEE A NOMAD ON 3?  THEN LAY BACK DOWN
> HIDE THEM D'S UNDER CRUZZER SKIRTS?
> 
> ...


THIS IS SWEET STORY MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BIGDOGG PASSING THRU ROLL CALL :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 12 2010, 11:58 AM~18293333
> *THIS IS SWEET STORY MAN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> BIGDOGG PASSING THRU ROLL CALL :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS AN HONOR,, (Hydro aka Storyman) okay...i dont think I can argue with that? :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Respect the street signs homeboys!!! ROLL CALL!!! Sup widdit Markie! :cheesy:   

Love the action brotha!!! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 07:41 PM~18297135
> *Respect the street signs homeboys!!! ROLL CALL!!! Sup widdit Markie! :cheesy:
> 
> Love the action brotha!!! :wow:
> *


 i was dieing for you to see em jimbo.. remember we agreed. (if a build has switchs?
its incomplete until its on video)! I hope you liked um jimbo?
the Nomad is probably the most valuable plastic I ever lifted.. no johnsons 

just jacksons and an old ass promo frame,...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2010, 10:25 PM~18298776
> *
> *


CPT in the house..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 12 2010, 11:32 PM~18298839
> *CPT  in the house..
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 12 2010, 08:44 PM~18293231
> *A TRICK BIARITTZ TAUGHT ME.
> 
> 
> ...



Sick video Clean models .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 13 2010, 04:37 AM~18299922
> *Sick video Clean models .
> *


the homie DJ..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Great chatting with you bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18308288
> *Great chatting with you bro.
> *


YOU TOO HOMIE.. I AM SO CLOSE TO COMPLETION ON MY 66, I TRADED THE PROMO WINDOWS OUT.. i COULD USE THE PROMO WINDOW ON A 65 HOPPER LATER ON..
BUT I NEEDED THE 2 PIECE 65 WINDOWS IN ORDER TO CLEAR MY HINGING
AND SPACE ISSUES! (LAST MINUTE SHIT ALL TIME) THE 65 FRAME IS A LITTLE TO LONG FOR THE 66 BE ABLE TO MOUNT ITS REAR BUMPER N TAIL LIGHTS, SO i HAVE TO TAKE THE CAR A PART, :angry: AND SHORTEN IT JUST A TADD..AND THEN REMOUNT EVERYTHING...2 BUMPERS RADIATER HOSE. MUFFLES..
= COMPLETION...SHIT ITS ONLY BEEN A YEAR! FOR A QUICK BUILD..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DANG : I GOT TO EITHER CHANGE MY OWN NAME? OR LEARN HOW TO SHUT THE
FUCK UP? EVERYWHERE i GO, i SEE THIS A--HOLES NAME! I GO DIG UP IMPALA
FEST TO GET READY TO POST MY SIX, AND ITS SIX PAGES BACK, AND i SEE
MY NAME AGAIN :uh: NOW IM LIKE,( WTF IS UP WITH THIS GUY? :uh: 
BACK UP ALREADY..ZIP IT..DIP SH--!


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

wassup big homie. long time no see. ive been in afghanistan for about 5 in a half months. got 2 and a half more to go. its pretty rough out here but im straight. cant wait to get back, and i do need to get back in the game, but when im comin back, im comin strong. maybe in a 64 or somethin. we will see. how u been?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 13 2010, 04:37 AM~18299922
> *Sick video Clean models .
> *


X10!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 14 2010, 11:26 PM~18309010
> *DANG : I GOT TO EITHER CHANGE MY OWN NAME? OR LEARN HOW TO SHUT THE
> FUCK UP?  EVERYWHERE i GO, i SEE THIS A--HOLES NAME! I GO DIG UP IMPALA
> FEST TO GET READY TO POST MY SIX,  AND ITS SIX PAGES BACK, AND i SEE
> ...


You could make a 700-page book of your posts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 15 2010, 08:34 AM~18312453
> *You could make a 700-page book of your posts :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I beleive he could out do War and Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 15 2010, 04:35 AM~18312404
> *wassup big homie. long time no see. ive been in afghanistan for about 5 in a half months. got 2 and a half more to go. its pretty rough out here but im straight. cant wait to get back, and i do need to get back in the game, but when im comin back, im comin strong. maybe in a 64 or somethin. we will see. how u been?
> *


son of a gun! Lee I am so glad to hear from you.. I know you in a hornest nest right now... man we got you in prayer mornin noon and night.. I ask you father about you all the time.. Lee keep your head tight...deal with the boredom..deal with the heat..
when shit kicks..? focus son..and deliver the business. watchout for your brothers.
when you get home? well get you back in something proper.. 
Im very proud of you Lee.. keep your eyes open nephew, and dont wait so long to check in next time to halla at me....







imagine the look on your girls face when you come lowrideing in this?
Are you still seeing the daughter of your C.O. ? I can picture you two in the Gearge Jetson car,,with some 12 inch daytons...no room for hydro's? but you have a battery that makes the car go.. is,nt it gangsta? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 15 2010, 05:34 AM~18312453
> *You could make a 700-page book of your posts :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS BAD ENOUGH, THIS MAN POST'S A 61 ON IMPALA FEST
BLOWING MY 66 OUT OF THE WATER?  NOW HE COMES TO MY HOUSE 
AND CLOWNS ME WITH A BOOK JOKE! OKAY HE CLOWNS ME WITH A DAMM FUNNY
BOOK JOKE... yEA IT WAS A GOOD ONE Siim! you got me... and then
Biarittz had to co-sign the joke with the war and piece comment..
I wish i had a picture of that little cartoon white girl that mini use to clown me with?
so i can say,,,WHAT EVER! LOL..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 07:01 PM~18313076
> *LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS BAD ENOUGH, THIS MAN POST'S A 61 ON IMPALA FEST
> BLOWING MY 66 OUT OF THE WATER?   NOW HE COMES TO MY HOUSE
> AND CLOWNS ME WITH A BOOK JOKE!  OKAY HE CLOWNS ME WITH A DAMM FUNNY
> ...


But its always fun to read your posts! :biggrin:
Hydro wouldnt be the Hydro we are used with if he wouldn't write so much


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 09:33 AM~18312957
> *son of a gun!  Lee I am so glad to hear from you.. I know you in a hornest nest right now... man we got you in prayer mornin noon and night.. I ask you father about you all the time.. Lee keep your head tight...deal with the boredom..deal with the heat..
> when shit kicks..? focus son..and deliver the business. watchout for your brothers.
> when you get home?  well get you back in something proper..
> ...



hell no, i wouldnt be caught in that lil thing, but i have had a mini cooper before. small, fast, and saves gas. but the tranny blew in it so im walking. but when i touch down back in the states, imma go car shopping. i wanna nice daily first before i get a low low again. but afghan sucks. hot as hell, everything in everyway is bad. but watever dont kill ya makes ya stronger so imma take that and run with it. appreciate the prayers. and my girls dad aint a C.O. hes pretty high ranking tho. and me and her is engaged now. about to be 2 yrs comin up. i think shes the one homie. so wats up with the cars? still got the black 90'? how about u sell me that glass house with those loud ass glass packs????? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 15 2010, 12:38 PM~18314205
> *hell no, i wouldnt be caught in that lil thing, but i have had a mini cooper before. small, fast, and saves gas. but the tranny blew in it so im walking. but when i touch down back in the states, imma go car shopping. i wanna nice daily first before i get a low low again. but afghan sucks. hot as hell, everything in everyway is bad. but watever dont kill ya makes ya stronger so imma take that and run with it. appreciate the prayers. and my girls dad aint a C.O. hes pretty high ranking tho. and me and her is engaged now. about to be 2 yrs comin up. i think shes the one homie. so wats up with the cars? still got the black 90'? how about u sell me that glass house with those loud ass glass packs????? :biggrin:
> *


 Lee on the engagement..? Give it to God.. Trust her,, and show her that 
you are a man with integrity, that you can be trusted.. the fact that her dad is in the corp, give's her a fighting chance at some real values,, loyalty, the importance of 
family, commitment. that sort of thing.. You guys have be each others best friend.
Im sure you have seen some of your brothers get dear john letters from home.
or worry themselves sick because of getting no letters? we are not gonna fall into that fox hole are we Lee? God Bless the both of you...Il be hear waiting for you, youngster..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18315271
> *Lee on the engagement..? Give it to God..  Trust her,, and show her that
> you are a man with integrity, that you can be trusted.. the fact that  her dad is in the corp, give's her a fighting chance at some real values,, loyalty, the importance of
> family, commitment.  that sort of thing.. You guys have be each others best friend.
> ...




Dam Hydro, you DEEP homeboy... :happysad: no ****. When I die brother I want you to give my eulogy... Thats some real shit my nig...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18315283
> *Dam Hydro, you DEEP homeboy... :happysad: no ****. When I die brother I want you to give my eulogy... Thats some real shit my nig...
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18315283
> *Dam Hydro, you DEEP homeboy... :happysad: no ****. When I die brother I want you to give my eulogy... Thats some real shit my nig...
> *


I'l except that... Deep? yea you could say that... locker rooms in high school? the holding tank at a county jail?... the # 4 yard of a state prison? 
caught up in gang territory, or on hostile soil in war time,,., after a while its all the same,, and the last thing any person I care about needs? is for me to bullshit him
with looker room, macho, cell soldier talk... i want his ass to come home safe..and I want him to watch the backs of all his brothers over there..and i prey they watch his...
Jimbo and woodgrain? you guys wont have to worry about no eulogy's no time soon.
because the 3 of us still got many years left in our old bones...but for any other writing or speaking engagement? Im your man.. I''d do Spanish if someone would interpret for me?


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 10:11 PM~18318532
> *I'l except that... Deep? yea you could say that... locker rooms in high school? the holding tank at a county jail?... the # 4 yard of a state prison?
> caught up in gang territory, or on hostile soil in war time,,., after a while its all the same,, and the last thing any person I care about needs? is for me to bullshit him
> with looker room, macho, cell soldier talk... i want his ass to come home safe..and I want him to watch the backs of all his brothers over there..and i prey they watch his...
> ...


    :thumbsup: Thats cool hydrohype. This is chilly willie from Down 2 Scale. Love it dude


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 10:16 PM~18318585
> *      :thumbsup: Thats cool hydrohype. This is chilly willie from Down 2 Scale. Love it dude
> *


Down 2 scale, is always welcome hear,, drop by anytime willie! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 16 2010, 12:07 AM~18319114
> *Down 2 scale, is always welcome hear,, drop by anytime willie! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 04:39 PM~18315271
> *Lee on the engagement..? Give it to God..  Trust her,, and show her that
> you are a man with integrity, that you can be trusted.. the fact that  her dad is in the corp, give's her a fighting chance at some real values,, loyalty, the importance of
> family, commitment.  that sort of thing.. You guys have be each others best friend.
> ...



damn markie, ur deeper than my dad. hahahahahahahaha. hey, u still got that black 90'? ( note: hydrohype will scan ur convo and answer the question he picks out and forget the rest of them, saving the rest of the convo at a later date when u re ask the questions he didnt answer.) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 15 2010, 06:42 PM~18315283
> *Dam Hydro, you DEEP homeboy... :happysad: no ****. When I die brother I want you to give my eulogy... Thats some real shit my nig...
> *





truth :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 16 2010, 12:34 AM~18319562
> *damn markie, ur deeper than my dad. hahahahahahahaha. hey, u still got that black 90'? ( note: hydrohype will scan ur convo and answer the question he picks out and forget the rest of them, saving the rest of the convo at a later date when u re ask the questions he didnt answer.)  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Lee, if you knew what I gave that black 90 away for? you would want to hurt old Markie,, $1.900 is what took for the 90... and a few month's later..$2.400 for the 
76 caprice... I still have a bitter taste in my mouth..but house and family come first..








The last time I officially drove the cadi? was that New years in 09 when we went to the show.... I start it about once a month, I need to wire the switch's from scratch
(its time) the ghouse I drive for about 5 minutes once a week.. found out yesterday
that now my glasshouse wont go in reverse.. always something.. its really lookin like i will miss the third glasshouse picnic this year.. well it is what it is? but were still lowriding one way or another.. I see Dynasty in the house...
its all good..


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 16 2010, 09:49 AM~18320857
> *Lee, if you knew what I gave that black 90 away for?  you would want to hurt old Markie,, $1.900 is what took for the 90... and a few month's later..$2.400 for the
> 76 caprice... I still have a bitter taste in my mouth..but house and family come first..
> 
> ...



wtf!!!! i was about to ask u about the ghouse u had under the car cover. damn, i dont blame ya tho, had to do ya thing! u had to many cars anyways. was that 5 cars all at the same time. haha. i like that picture, good memories. i had a blast at that picnic. that was a real good day. and to think about it, thats the same day me and my girl made it official. so it was a real good day. i remember washing the ol coupe deville like 5 in the morning still drunk from new yrs eve. fun times! but hey, if u wanna let go of the 90' u got now, holla at me, i mean, since u dont drive it and all. fuckin around with me ur gonna be car less with a pocket full of cash. hahaha i buy ya out of this g house anyday, throw a new tranny in it and call it a day. shit.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 16 2010, 11:40 AM~18322436
> *wtf!!!! i was about to ask u about the ghouse u had under the car cover. damn, i dont blame ya tho, had to do ya thing! u had to many cars anyways. was that 5 cars all at the same time. haha. i like that picture, good memories. i had a blast at that picnic. that was a real good day. and to think about it, thats the same day me and my girl made it official. so it was a real good day. i remember washing the ol coupe deville like 5 in the morning still drunk from new yrs eve. fun times! but hey, if u wanna let go of the 90' u got now, holla at me, i mean, since u dont drive it and all. fuckin around with me ur gonna be car less with a pocket full of cash. hahaha i buy ya out of this g house anyday, throw a new tranny in it and call it a day. shit.............. :biggrin:
> *


yea my only regret for that day..not getting in deeper to the grounds when we first got there.. and we could have hung out on the Crenshaw a little longer... 
hey remember when those fools blocked are way? and asked me (whad it do?)
did they bow down or what? after only given up about 25 or 30 inch's! 
Then later right in front of wienersnitchel on the shaw, I tried to give it up again
(and failed) so with you and Ricardo following me I went up a block,, and said.
(Oh hell no, I cant leave the shaw..on new years without redemption) so i made a u-turn..with you two on my tail..went right back to the same spot..after making a second U. made my second pass,, and got it up..smooth air time.. damm I have not been on the shaw since that day..we came close to a deal on the grey 90, but you wanted my sounds tv's and my square dump! you know the center golds daytons are 100 percent real D's with the stamp and all? i think i might sell those for like 7 or 8 bills and just get me some china daytons all chrome..with just gold nipple? the car? I am still cool with 8 G's or letting it sit and turn white with dirt...
so you made it official with baby girl on your same lowrideing day? Im liking her more already.. Hey did I ever tell you about this 89 fleetwood I did? Its ugly ass all hell,,the dude put luie vatan vinal top and luie interior on the car..and he let it sit and rot and eat all up.. but the frame was done by doc out of Palmdale,, and the trunk and hydro's are supper strong and never used..He did not want a 90..he through his money away on a brand new motor..3.0 not the 3.7 then paid me to redo switch's, o-rings..check valeve;s its all brand new.. never used..and the car just sits because his asking price is to high..like 6 or 7 G's.. I told him he would be lucky to get 3 grand.. I would not want it for $1,000 except for the exelent frame job and the hardware in the trunk..anyway now he's willing to play ball and drop that price...theres always stuff around i just have not been looking,,,fuck I miss the 
78 more than the 90? if you want me to kind of see whats out hear I will?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 17 2010, 09:55 AM~18332176
> *:wave:
> *


was up fool... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 17 2010, 10:26 AM~18332407
> *was up fool... :biggrin:
> *


possibly taking a certain 62 to the shop today for a basecoat..... :0 and then off to bare metal foil central...... then back to the clear factory...... so my valley girl can have a few more unfinished projects under his wing.... better late than never.....then we can all read a monologue of kandy coated dreams and nightmares of foil covered monsters in the closet..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 15 2010, 11:07 PM~18319114
> *Down 2 scale, is always welcome hear,, drop by anytime willie! :biggrin:
> *


.
What about AZ??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

monologue of kandy coated dreams and nightmares of foil covered monsters in the closet.
Thats a hearse quote!.... that was good! Now whos the writer fucker?
Fuck the model? That quote might get you out of the dog house with me!  
(Not) on your life Fido! what do you mean, might go get a a base coat? dont you
really mean, deff going to get all the coats it needs so she can be dressed and shipped to your friend in cali ASAP? We ARe Friends! And friends lagg a little
sometimes on other friends..But then they get up and they Get uer done! 
I will make you a deal? I really want and need to hold those two piece's already!
as soon as they touch my table? they get kicked to the front of the line..and finished.
with the whole years worth of excitement they get finished and plasterd all over every
possible thread.. with my big mouth Hydro style? within 30 days.. and you know i am slow. even painted chrome cleared. I cant do 1 car every 2 weeks? 
I'd have to Cold Turkey layitlow to start... but i will.. this will be my personal buid off?
And I hate pressure and dead lines..but this is about due! you can do it bro..
focus Big Rev!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 17 2010, 10:32 AM~18332483
> *.
> What about AZ??
> *


you knooooow! I Got nothin but Love for the AZ!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 17 2010, 01:10 PM~18332797
> *monologue of kandy coated dreams and nightmares of foil covered monsters in the closet.
> Thats a hearse quote!....  that was good! Now whos the writer fucker?
> Fuck the model? That quote might get you out of the dog house with me!
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2010, 12:58 PM~18333733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh I see mini was hear.. and left a joke for the Rev! okay,, at least he's NEAT.
and he did not take the remote,, thanks for stoping buy..yall come back now,
ye hear! :biggrin: bring pictures...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wats up storyman bigdogg passing thru checkin out wats new :biggrin:  


roll call


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 17 2010, 09:01 PM~18338444
> *wats up storyman bigdogg passing thru checkin out wats new :biggrin:
> roll call
> *


the Don.. much respect Bigdogg..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 17 2010, 08:26 PM~18338771
> *the Don..  much respect Bigdogg..
> *


  back to u brother


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 17 2010, 11:12 AM~18332812
> *you knooooow! I Got nothin but Love for the AZ!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 17 2010, 10:48 AM~18332132
> *yea my only regret for that day..not getting in deeper to the grounds when we first got there.. and we could have hung out on the Crenshaw a little longer...
> hey remember when those fools blocked are way? and asked me (whad it do?)
> did they bow down or what? after only given up about 25 or 30 inch's!
> ...



lol, i do remember that day, when we was driving threw that tight spot, and after u hopped, they asked me to, my 4 battery ass was like naw, they boo'ed me as i drove past, then on top of that, with ur non drivin ass, im following close behind u on crewshaw and outta the fuckin blue u make a sharp ass u turn so hard, that i had to go all the way down the block in order to make my u turn. i was like wtf, but u did give them fools a good show. good times man. but we will see about ur 90' when i get back. i either want that 90' or that ghouse, cuz i kno who the owner is and how its been taken care of. and that 89' does sound ugly. idk, tell homie to part it out. hahahaha


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 19 2010, 12:40 AM~18350259
> *lol, i do remember that day, when we was driving threw that tight spot, and after u hopped, they asked me to, my 4 battery ass was like naw, they boo'ed me as i drove past, then on top of that, with ur non drivin ass, im following close behind u on crewshaw and outta the fuckin blue u make a sharp ass u turn so hard, that i had to go all the way down the block in order to make my u turn. i was like wtf, but u did give them fools a good show. good times man. but we will see about ur 90' when i get back. i either want that 90' or that ghouse, cuz i kno who the owner is and how its been taken care of. and that 89' does sound ugly. idk, tell homie to part it out. hahahaha
> *


lol yea.. i guess a little warning would have been cool..lol next time...
yea the 89 is ugly.. i have to say though? the motor does not have 100 miles on it.. the frame is done, and never seen any abuse..i never got it off the ground..i redid everything..hit it up with 2 batterys and followed the owner to his house where its been parked since..its a 10 or 12 super heavey battery rack.. with a #11 to the front
with square dump, parker check valve..and I think a #8 in the back. with 2 Italian
dumps with parker check valvle?s I want the set up ... :uh: anyway i am out for now.Lee i love it when I see words from you.. mom's sends her best..i told her you was engaged,,that you met the one! she gave me this funny look.. like oh LORD ,then she said already? He just got there..! I told her (two things mom) 1. she is american, he didnt just meet some local while on leave, and now he's in love, while having a 
saki and opium hangover..Its Afghanistan, not viet nam! 2. one week over there
is like 4 or 5 month's in hell! So lets cut the man a brake! :biggrin: Lee much love homie..dont ever hesitate to write me and talk about what ever is on your head..
just remember, there are other reality's outside of where you are now.
but you have to get through that shit..to see it again.. Be a man, keep your dignity,
keep your humanity.. but if you have to be..? call on the butcher thats inside of all of us! and bring the business! still got you in my prayers son.. always..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

ROLL CALL!!!





















































:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 20 2010, 09:13 PM~18366532
> *ROLL CALL!!!
> :wave:
> *


woop woop, puttin one in the air right now. on you homie!  
Its been a long ass day you know? (Hey this goes for all you dead beats)
 If i am ever to lazy to walk over to your threads and see what your up too?
You could always leave a picture behind if you stop through! ah ight? lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 20 2010, 10:15 PM~18366944
> *woop woop, puttin one in the air right now.  on you homie!
> Its been a long ass day you know?  (Hey this goes for all you dead beats)
> If i am ever to lazy to walk over to your threads and see what your up too?
> ...




PMed brother.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Aug 19 2010, 12:40 AM~18350259
> *lol, i do remember that day, when we was driving threw that tight spot, and after u hopped, they asked me to, my 4 battery ass was like naw, they boo'ed me as i drove past, then on top of that, with ur non drivin ass, im following close behind u on crewshaw and outta the fuckin blue u make a sharp ass u turn so hard, that i had to go all the way down the block in order to make my u turn. i was like wtf, but u did give them fools a good show. good times man. but we will see about ur 90' when i get back. i either want that 90' or that ghouse, cuz i kno who the owner is and how its been taken care of. and that 89' does sound ugly. idk, tell homie to part it out. hahahaha
> *


Hey Lee.. I really think I am going to sell the cadi... i cant stay on top of the bills..
my bills i dont care that much about? but when mom hands me a bill.. and it has to get paid,, and it has her name on it? bro i feel like the biggest looser! i have not worked out the details yet..i am still in kind of a shock..because I know i am not going to change my mind.. the car is going to leave... I have not even washed it since may? i will keep you posted loved one! you keep doing what your doing.. and try to bring back as many brothers as you can, in one piece!
Markie..


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

HEY FOOL WHAT UP WITH IT.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 26 2010, 12:41 PM~18412711
> *HEY FOOL WHAT UP WITH IT.
> *


Lone star hustler in the house!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54+Aug 26 2010, 11:41 AM~18412711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 17 2010, 11:12 AM~18332812
> *you knooooow! I Got nothin but Love for the AZ!
> *



U BETTER MUUUUUUUFUKA :biggrin: WHATS CRACKING


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 03:23 PM~18487234
> *U BETTER  MUUUUUUUFUKA  :biggrin:  WHATS CRACKING
> *


chawper.,.. the one and Only...was upppppppp! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

What it do, Markie?!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Rag Times... 




Sup widdit Hydro...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 4 2010, 11:32 PM~18488994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP JIMBO? DID YOU EVER FINISH THAT 65? HOW MUCH FOR 2 SETS OF THOSE 62' SKIRTS?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 4 2010, 09:54 PM~18489106
> *WHAT UP JIMBO? DID YOU EVER FINISH THAT 65? HOW MUCH FOR 2 SETS OF THOSE 62' SKIRTS?
> *




Texted...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 4 2010, 09:19 PM~18489214
> *Texted...
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 4 2010, 09:32 PM~18488994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see more of this... Im commin over.. no ****..stuff


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 4 2010, 09:30 PM~18488991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was up big Tone? i see you.. between writing, Ive been playing with my diecast for 
the last few days. but, theres other things slowly coming together..
I put another coat of yellow on the vert 8 today.. so far so good..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 4 2010, 09:54 PM~18489106
> *WHAT UP JIMBO? DID YOU EVER FINISH THAT 65? HOW MUCH FOR 2 SETS OF THOSE 62' SKIRTS?
> *


Tell Issac,, and Jerry, and the rest of them 805 fools, Markie said whas up!
:biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 5 2010, 05:25 PM~18493211
> *:wave:
> *


was up sneeky?  Im every place except my own thread.
cuz I got nothing new to post..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thought i come over and see your work. VERY NICE BRO. Keep it coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 6 2010, 08:20 AM~18497169
> *Thought i come over and see your work. VERY NICE BRO. Keep it coming. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Bad.. when I look at my thread, all I see are words... a cool video every now and then,, and fuzzy pictures in between alot of words.. I know i have to step it up.
thats why I whore all around the place,,because alot of times i dont want to be in my own thread.,.. I think I better concentrate a little harder.. build more,
and take and post more pictures at home,,instead of all over the site!
:biggrin: Okay Markie, for the next few days? I am on (thread house arrest)
aka (PICTURE PROBATION)





















I AM LOOSING COUNT OF HOW MANY TIMES i HAVE WET SANDED THIS AND SPRAYED MORE YELLOW... i WET SANDED THIS MORNING WITH
12,000 THEN HIT ONE OR TWO SPOTS WITH 2,000 ONLY TO HAVE TO RESPRAY SOME MORE YELLOW.. (NEWBIES, i CANT STRESS ENOUGH HOW IMPORTANT BODY PREP
AND GOOD EVEN PRIMER WILL BE TO YOUR PAINT JOB) i AM MAIKING MORE WORK FOR MYSELF BECAUSE i CUT CORNERS AND DID NOT LISTEN TO THE PRO'S AND RE-PRIME THIS CAR AS TO CUT DOWN ON UN EVAN SHADES....nOW I AM PAYING THE PRICE, WITH EXTRA WORK THAT WILL RESULT IN A (JUST OKAY)
PAINT JOB AT BEST.. i AM NOT COMPLAINING.. I AM DEALING WITH THE CARDS THAT I DEALT MYSELF.. AND MAYBE GROWING A LITTLE ON THE WAY!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile10000585.jpg[/img]














nice.... i need one...lol...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 6 2010, 02:21 PM~18499729
> *[http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/CapturedFile10000585.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:  nice 68 markie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 6 2010, 09:14 PM~18502869
> *X2  :biggrin:    nice 68 markie
> *


X10!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The vert looks good on stocks too.. and the 65 hub cap's look better than 
the stocks that come with the 68.. Its stock on 65 frame..lil sumin sumtim


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SUP HYDRO? :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 9 2010, 02:15 AM~18522571
> *SUP HYDRO? :wave:
> *


 good Morning homie.. I was just thinkting about you yesterday..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 5 2010, 12:32 AM~18488994
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 04:03 AM~18522559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love '68 Impala's !!!!!!!!!!!!!

that '65 is a sweet ride too !!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 02:03 AM~18522559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: where the fuck u get all these rare models fucker :cheesy: i want inn


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 08:37 AM~18522878
> *good Morning homie.. I was just thinkting about you yesterday..
> *



:biggrin: Well send me a PM and let me know whats up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 9 2010, 07:37 AM~18523372
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    where the fuck u get all these rare models fucker :cheesy:    i want inn
> *


pretty soon I am going to run out of (Rolex) kits and promos then I'l be bustin out
the resin kits.. I only have a few resin's.. 62 wagon..67 wagon..90 fleetwood 4 door..
and a Big B^*# oop's 
Dont trip Chawper? I see you painting one of my Rolex's pretty soon..
( Like a 63 or 64 Riviera) is that rare enough?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 03:03 AM~18522559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shit's dope.. The car in itself is awesome, but I'm really diggin' the look. Pinstriping really sets it off right.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 9 2010, 08:32 AM~18523706
> *shit's dope.. The car in itself is awesome, but I'm really diggin' the look. Pinstriping really sets it off right.
> *


thanks dude... the first and only graffic to ever come out of my head,, back in 09.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 04:03 AM~18522559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u got it all O.G.'d wit da stock parts huh bro'...had to take it bak in time. lol...looks nice bro'. keep up da good work...laterz bro'.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SUPP STORYMAN WURS THE UPDATES @ :biggrin: AND I LIKE THAT 68 MARKIE LOOKS SWEET BROTHER  

CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: 

ROLL CALL :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 15 2010, 03:11 AM~18572682
> *SUPP STORYMAN WURS THE UPDATES @  :biggrin: AND I LIKE THAT 68 MARKIE LOOKS SWEET BROTHER
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT  :biggrin:
> ...


DOGG FATHER .. WHATS UP HOMIE,, i HAVE BEEN WORKING.. BUT I AM WAY 
BEHIND ON PROGRESS PICS... iM TIERD OF ME BLURRY VIDEO CAMERA! 
IT TAKES SO MUCH TIME..AND ALL THE PICTURES ARE FUZZY AND BLURRY..
ITS GETTING TO BE KIND OF A PAIN.. IN A WAY? IT TAKES AWAY FROM BUILDING 
TIME? BUT NO PROGRESS PICKS MAKES IT LOOK LIKE I AM NOT WORKIN BUT I AM..mY WHITE 68 HARD TOP IS VERY CLOSE TO COMPLETION.. i HAVE TO DO A FIREWALL.WIRE UP THE BATTERY UNDER THE HOOD.. PUT EXHAUST TIPS ON IT.
FRONT BUMPER AND REAR PAN..AND THATS IT..FIRST STOCK CAR IN MY COLLECTION.. AT THE SAME TIME I AM WORKING ON ANOTHER 65 FRAME FOR MY 68 CONVERTABLE, GOT THE REAR AXLE IN PLACE.. IT GOES ALL THE WAY UP,, AND ALL THE WAY DOWN...TRAILING ARMS HAVE ALL MOVEMENT. FRONT MOTOR NEEDS TO BE WIRED..FRONT BATTERY,,AND i HAVE TO MAKE FIRE WALL.. THEN FINISH PAINTING THE YELLOW VERT FROM HELL! THEN MY BLUE 68 IS ONLY COMING OUT FOR A TEMPORARY RUN, BEFORE BODY WORK AND COLOR CHANGE ITS GOING TO BE LIFTED. BUT i AM REALLY GOING TRY TO TAKE THE REAR END OF THE BLUE 68 TO A BETTER LEVEL THAN WHAT i DID WITH THE REAR OF MY 
61.. IF ANY ONE REMEMBERS THAT CAR? ANYWAY THESE 68'S ARE LONG OVER DUE...tHEN i GOT TO GET ON THIS STOCK 60 VERT..(PAYING JOB.). AND A 
LAST NIGHT i BROKE GROUND ON ONE OF MY 63 RIVIERAS (PAYING JOB)
I MIGHT HAVE TWO PAYING GIGS FOR 63 RIVIERAS.. THAT AINT GOING TO BE CHEAP! i KNOW THE 909 SHOW IS A COUPLE OF DAYS AWAY..? i DONT DO PRESSURE
WELL AT ALL, AND i DONT LIKE FEAR.. AND THE THOUGHT OF A MODEL SHOW
WITH MY CARS AT THE SAME TABLE, AS THE BIG BOYS?  :0 :0 DONT SOUND LIKE SOME IM READY EXPERIENCE NO TIME SOON.... i CAN TALK ALOT OF SHIT.
i CANT WRITE ALL DAY,,(OFTEN DO) i CAN ENJOY SEEING ANY OF MY CARS IN VIDEO FORM FOR THE WORLD TO SEE.,.. BECAUSE i STILL FEEL KIND OF ANONYMOUS.. BUT PUTTING A BUILD ON THE TABLE, FOR A JUDGE TO SEE?
NEXT TO OTHER REAL BUILDERS? :uh: I DONT NEED MY NOSE TO GET BLOODY, FOR ME TO KNOW,, DOWN TO SCALE? mCBA? MASTERPIECE? DYNASTY? THESE GUYS 
ARE HEAD HUNTERS! I'L KICK BACK ON SIDE WHERE ITS SAFE, AND TAKE NOTES! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 12:03 PM~18522559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup hydro homie!
Nice 68 right there!! But you need to learn taking better pics, these pics dont make justice, i'm pretty sure your cars look damn good but I'll be honest with ya, your pictures suck :biggrin: :biggrin: 

No hard feelings homie, just sayin what i think


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 15 2010, 08:03 PM~18574547
> *iM TIERD OF ME BLURRY VIDEO CAMERA!
> IT TAKES SO MUCH TIME..AND ALL THE PICTURES ARE FUZZY AND BLURRY..
> ITS GETTING TO BE KIND OF A PAIN.. IN A WAY?
> *


Shit I didnt read that before making my last post.

Try to find a cheap digital picture camera, even 4-5mp will do the job


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 15 2010, 10:31 AM~18574765
> *Sup hydro homie!
> Nice 68 right there!! But you need to learn taking better pics, these pics dont make justice, i'm pretty sure your cars look damn good but I'll be honest with ya, your pictures suck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Im crying real tears..








lol i know they do suck..... i really do have a learning disability..and at my rate of 
mental development? if I start trying to learn now with my 4 mega pixal or my 5
mega pixal? the pictures will get better sometime around late 2011! okay. today is my moms birthday.. I have to chear up before I go see her.. so no more thoughts 
of my retardation for a few hours... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I always loved this roof... 
what you think? yes? no? maybe?

Markie's Bubble Nine! Superb pattern roof.. unmistakably the work of 
Big D.. Danny Chawps! I have a whole new love for 59.s 
this one is lifted.. but the Hydro will get another Bubble Nine done, next time with 
better planning and body work around the trunk area! I

(I cant keep none of my own surprise's) cuz I am a Hoe-wa


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 17 2010, 08:57 AM~18590372
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: good morning homie's


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 17 2010, 12:00 PM~18590393
> *:biggrin: good morning homie's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

68 looks good.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL HOMIES THAT COME BUY AND CHILL IN MY THREAD.
I KNOW ITS BORING AS f^@* IF YOU DONT LIKE TO READ. BECAUSE i HAVE a
PICTURE SHORTAGE AND STORY FEST BETWEEN BUILDS...
AND THEN WHEN SOMETHING IS COMPLETE? i TALK even MORE ! AND POST 
90 more BLURRY DARK PHOTO'S AND 2 VIDEOS OF 1 CAR! LOL I SEE THE MADNESS!
I FINISHED MY WHITE 68 CHEVY LAST NIGHT... 
SO i WILL BE BACK WITH 82 MORE BLURRY PICTURES AND MORE OF MY 66! 
tHE 68 VERT IS STILL MAKING PROGRESS! CONGRATS TO ALL THE CALI BUILDERS
THat SHOWED UP AT THE ROUTe 66 SHOW.... oNE day I might have CARS that WILL BE GOOD 
ENOUGH TO BE AT THE SAME TABLE WITH YALL!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 9 2010, 08:32 AM~18523703
> *pretty soon I am going to run out of (Rolex) kits and promos then I'l be bustin out
> the resin kits.. I only have a few resin's.. 62 wagon..67 wagon..90 fleetwood 4 door..
> and a Big B^*# oop's
> ...


 :cheesy: ....got damn show off


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 17 2010, 02:50 AM~18585992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 19 2010, 01:43 PM~18604504
> *:cheesy: ....got damn show off
> *


 my buddy Danny! dont trip I told you I will be knockin on your door soon 
askin for a favor..! And your buddy Hydro wont be empty handed..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 19 2010, 04:05 PM~18605148
> *YES
> *


 Thanks Roy.. One day the (Bubble Nine), is going to make believers out of 
all the skeptics! :biggrin: 
























few more of my rolex's for the future!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SUPP MARKIE NICE COLLECTION OF ROLEXES U GOT BROTHER AND 59 IS BADASS HOPE TO SEE IT BUILD SOON  

ROLL CALL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 19 2010, 11:26 PM~18608676
> *SUPP MARKIE NICE COLLECTION OF ROLEXES U GOT BROTHER AND 59 IS BADASS HOPE TO SEE IT BUILD SOON
> 
> ROLL CALL
> *


thanks bigdogg...







got this two axle trailer for $10 on ebay..I'm gonna put some mags on it!










































































I see so many things that are wrong. but I am still very happy with my 68 impala..and i thought it would be a nice surprise to see a classic done by me that isn't slammed. that stock look makes you want a car even more some times... I cant keep up with any of you guys on this site!
But old Hydro has alot of plans for alot of builds... just like everybody else who is in this game for life! I kind of wanted fat exhaust tips.. and the hood was pissing me off last night while trying to hinge...glue was not co-operating so I opted for the satins $1.00 glue gun, I knew it would cover a gap and form a bond. yes i know the globs on the hood are ugly.. and the last thing? i think i am developing a phobia
for radiator hose's,,almost every car i build..? i stop before i get to the hose
(no **** ) i could get the hood to close more flush..but I would have to change some things in the interior and the fire wall.. and glue things in place.. and right now i like to be able dis assemble the frame and interior for mock ups and mind change's !








this is my birthday present Aug of 2009 $75 off of ebay..







but now she is hyped stock by the Hydro!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Rolo,s & 59",s

Thats wassup bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 04:49 AM~18609263
> *Rolo,s & 59",s
> 
> Thats wassup bro
> ...


 okay now i miss my watch's ...the pawn shop has them... lol thanks Roy


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 20 2010, 04:49 AM~18609263
> *Rolo,s & 59",s
> 
> Thats wassup bro
> ...


HEY i WILL GIVE YOU A (STUPID CLEAN)$300 NEVER B4 SEEN PROMO
THAT YOU WILL LOVE! FOR A REAL ROLEX! :biggrin: i GUESS I WOULD HAVE TO THROW IN MY 1/1 TOO? :biggrin: BUT YOU HAVE ADD A BUILD TO THE WATCH TOO!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2010, 11:28 AM~18629672
> *HEY i WILL GIVE YOU A (STUPID CLEAN)$300 NEVER B4 SEEN PROMO
> THAT YOU WILL LOVE! FOR A REAL ROLEX! :biggrin:
> i GUESS I WOULD HAVE TO THROW IN MY 1/1 TOO? :biggrin: BUT YOU HAVE ADD A BUILD TO THE WATCH TOO!
> *



:biggrin: 
I will keep it in mind bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 22 2010, 11:51 AM~18632604
> *:biggrin:
> I will keep it in mind bro
> *


so its a deal.. lol :biggrin: a real rolex..your 4 door cady build, 
for my (top secret) promo and my 1/1 glasshouse! 
when ever your ready DJ.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 5 2009, 11:42 AM~15571140
> *hydrohype... your box came today, the 64 is in the strip tank....
> *


 tick tock............almost there... skirts look good..roof looks good..
any second now...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2010, 11:04 AM~18632734
> *so its a deal.. lol :biggrin:  a real rolex..your 4 door cady build,
> for my (top secret) promo and my 1/1 glasshouse!
> when ever your ready DJ.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: sounds like a good to me :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 02:31 AM~18640088
> *tick tock............almost there... skirts look good..roof looks good..
> any second now...
> *



IS U BOUT IT , WE BOUT :biggrin: IM BOUT IT BOUT IT :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 23 2010, 09:40 AM~18641825
> *IS U BOUT IT , WE BOUT  :biggrin:  IM BOUT IT BOUT IT  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I know you wont bullshit..Big Danny..Its gonna go down baby boy! hears is gonna come through too. I been real easy on him cause I know times got hard..
But now its time for my collection to go into full affect..
pictures will get better,,and the paints are getting sicker because of they variety of talent!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit..a 64 rivi..you fucker!... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2010, 09:04 PM~18632734
> *so its a deal.. lol :biggrin:  a real rolex..your 4 door cady build,
> for my (top secret) promo and my 1/1 glasshouse!
> when ever your ready DJ.. :biggrin:
> *



I hear that :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

littlle bit of me..*hannibal from silence of the lambs*








Little bit of me..*tommy chong*








Little bit of me..*Rodney dangerfeild*








a little bit of me.*Sam Kinisin*








a little bit of me*Bob Dylan*








a little bit of me* I think its Tito Puente?*








a little bit of me*purple haze Jimmy Hendrix*








a little bit of me*Christher Walken*








a little bit of me*I think its Dennis Hopper ?*







some of the boyz..*Reservoir dogs!

Harvey Keitel ...	Mr. White - Larry Dimmick
Tim Roth ...	Mr. Orange - Freddy Newandyke
Michael Madsen ...	Mr. Blonde - Vic Vega
Chris Penn ...	Nice Guy Eddie Cabot 
Steve Buscemi ...	Mr. Pink
Edward Bunker ...	Mr. Blue
Quentin Tarantino ...	Mr. Brown
Lawrence Tierney ...	Joe Cabot*

I think thats the cast if i remember correct ! So how did i do ?/ DO I WIN ? !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 23 2010, 08:01 PM~18647396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im in LA so i cant get Vanna white..(she cost to much) but i think i have just enough to Get (Vanna Brown from around the way) to show you what you won.







take a look a Vanna Brown, while we get a photo of your prize! congratulations Gunny! i am very impressed..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> holy shit thats a lock up on steroids :0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> > holy shit thats a lock up on steroids :0 :0
> 
> 
> I love this lock up... lol..what's up Danny? we will be hookin up in about a week..
> I dug out the 65 wagon..... i know it will be sick.. once the Az mad man does his thing!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 23 2010, 08:01 PM~18647396
> *
> 
> 
> ...










I thought I still had these when I offered a set of wheels for 
my contest that mini won!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 break out


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

well this year is almost over...Im very great full for the friends I have made and the things I have learned hear..
believe it or not i tried to talk less and post more? I said tried! :uh: building affects my days and my sleep...when i feel I am on to something that show's promise?
I dont want to leave the house.. I just finished a Glasshouse..
cream colored 76... when it was painted back in Dec of 08 then chromed and cleared
by kjkj87 in 09, I was convinced that this would be one of my best looking cars...
now that its near completion ( no exhaust tips, no radiator hose, no air conditioning
connection to the fire wall) but I am so un-attracted to this car I may not finish it..
 i keep putting it in different spots of the house...and walking around, while taking 
glance's at the car from different angles.. as if i am all of a sudden gonna like it.
Its not working..i just looked over at it a second ago..
It looks like it should be the first car in a newbies build thread! 
I dont think it deserve's to be in my build thread. so I wont be posting it hear..
its in glasshouse fest... coming just short of stinking up the joint! lol....
i am not hear feeling sorry for myself,,, I am just being the honest sometimes
snobby and ever vocal, Hydrohype... it should be a very exciting next couple of 
month's..i have some very talented heavy hitters doing some work for me. some of the baddest fools on this site are going to be laying hands on hydrohype cars for 2010.. maybe thats why i am being so hard on this recent build? In the back of my head I am thinking i am going to get some bomb work done for me,,only for me to fuck the cars up when I build them.... we will see what happens? I got alot of shipping to do today.. peace out...


















































okay? its been a few hours.. i do like this car..its very nice... i think i know what went wrong? I first painted it with tamia paint in 08, then my friend went over it with car paint and clear..(Ricardo from R+m customs) then kjkj87 did Bmf in 09..
but we never really re cleared it because i was a afraid of a reaction.. ? so other than my badly done bumpers? the car just needs to be re-done in BMF..then saturated in clear..so my heavy hands dont lift up everything.. i will go ahead and 
finish the tail pipes..and radiator hose and air conditioning hose.. 
(the 65 impala frame motor and trans on a glasshouse?) Big plus all day long!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

STILL NEEDING DONATIONS.. A 65 FRAME MIGHT SAVE A COLLECTOR
FROM HORROR STORIES!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice lockup


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean glasshouse hydro!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 5 2010, 05:22 AM~18739225
> *Nice lockup
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys..yea I am liking it alot more today.. i was just mad at myself for the 
masking job on the bumpers and for wrinkling some of the BMF... but i got to say?
I love the light color combo a great deal... I would roll this in real life if I could..


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

CAR LOOKS GOOD HYDRO, JUST DO LIKE YOU SAID AND REDO THE BUMPERS N BMF AND EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 AM~18740257
> *thanks guys..yea I am liking it alot more today.. i was just mad at myself for the
> masking job on the bumpers and for wrinkling some of the BMF... but i got to say?
> I love the  light color combo a great deal... I would roll this in  real life if I could..
> *



gotdamn markie, how high was u when u decided to build it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey!!!! i got 23 more days left in this :machinegun: hell hole, we gotta kick it when i get back


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Hydro! 
Did you get yourself a new digital camera to use? I see your pictures look MUCH better on this page. You are improvin homie :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Niceass ride man!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 4 2010, 11:33 PM~18738503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Supp Hydro sweet glasshouse dogg.  Will it SWANG??? :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Oct 6 2010, 07:14 AM~18749387
> *gotdamn markie, how high was u when u decided to build it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey!!!! i got 23 more days left in this :machinegun: hell hole, we gotta kick it when i get back
> *


 1.. I dont get high, I just get to various stage's of burnt.
2. I am really wish my cars were registered now... with you coming back to Cali?
we would pull both those bitch's out and roll somewhere! Fuck that.. (with no tag's!) The Cadi will be running, switch s re-wired with sound's by the time you get back.
we will take a quick dip to the park in the cadi and the glasshouse, take some flicks
then dip back..... You know two battery's were stolen from the side of my house last week? so the cadi will only have 6... but it will still be faster than what you had in the 
78! YOu Just Keep doing what your doing.. dont let none of your boys slip.
Because there back is your back.... You make sure (pause) okay loved one.
No speech this time.. you know how we talked.. and we will talk when you get hear some more.. Home(the US) is gonna be crazier than you ever remembered. And mother fucker's are not gonna give a fuck where you been, or who you are or what you been through but you learn to deal with it with dignity, with your head high. Every turf is your turf from now on... we love you homie.. come home.. get some of them 
knuckle heads the hell back to there people too... Lee. even when your feet hit american soil? Watch your back, (real shit) these mo fo's have no rules..and 
no boundaries.. that battle field can be the laundry mat. just off base in San Diego
or the place you your girl might choose to worship? If you taking care of business
and you happen to be in uniform? be aware that a mo fo might choose to bring the war right to you all over again. be cautious of where you, or who you let see your dry cleaning,,if its off base and its military clothes! okay im out.. I need to work on that cadi model that I painted, to match the 78..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Oct 5 2010, 09:18 PM~18746997
> *CAR LOOKS GOOD HYDRO, JUST DO LIKE YOU SAID AND REDO THE BUMPERS N BMF AND EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRIGHT  :thumbsup:
> *


 yea i should have known better than to even try...i am not a good masker in the first 
place.. hell I have trouble with the little space in the body of a 61 impala and a 62..

every body has masked off that space with ease! I cant tell you how many times i tried masking off that little space..and then i peal the tape and my line is all 
crocked or the paint run's under the taped off area :uh: yea I guess I could cut them off..and put stocks bumpers on.. I did straiten up the tail lights a little., and i did the air conditioning hose last night after redoing the frame.. and she lays just right,
no clearance issues between it and the body... so where good..tail pipes and radiator hose tonight...and stick a fork in her... thanks sneeky.. and Eso and the rest the guys.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 6 2010, 08:54 PM~18756211
> *Supp Hydro sweet glasshouse dogg.   Will it SWANG??? :wow:
> *


ha ha ..thanks Jimbo..No I was two seconds into cutin a frame for a 68. and she was called away on a trade mission..so I guess the blue glasshouse gets the lifted
treatment.. 
my 61 is working real good these days... i still pull them down and hit a switch every 
now and then... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Oct 6 2010, 10:00 AM~18750564
> *Hey Hydro!
> Did you get yourself a new digital camera to use? I see your pictures look MUCH better on this page. You are improvin homie :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Niceass ride man!
> *


 Thanks Siim, but now its harder to get away with shit!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice glasshouse homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 6 2010, 09:33 PM~18756560
> *nice glasshouse homie
> *


thanks man.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Pancho1969 gave me a beautiful cadi conv. but i damaged some of the frame mounts
taking off the dunk under careage so I am improvising another mount for different 
undies and wheels.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

IT'S LOOKING KOOL HYDRO!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit bro..you gonna have to build me up one!! :biggrin: thats lookin badass


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 1 2010, 02:01 PM~18959776
> *shit bro..you gonna have to build me up one!! :biggrin:  thats lookin badass
> *


Its Pancho's detail,,,on the whole car! that make's my part(wheels and stance)
look easy! 2010 should end with few Cadi surprise's... But Slammed know's i got 
still got Ford's on my brain! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 31 2010, 03:44 PM~18953475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Markie bro'... :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 31 2010, 11:44 PM~18953475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup hydro, caddy looks nice as hell, very nicely detailed


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 1 2010, 02:31 PM~18960001
> *Its Pancho's detail,,,on the whole car! that make's my part(wheels and stance)
> look easy!  2010 should end with few Cadi surprise's...  But Slammed know's i got
> still got Ford's on my brain! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:

startin on your gloss white tonight btw..or taping it off anyways.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

caddy is looking good


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 3 2010, 11:57 AM~18974757
> *caddy is looking good
> *


2X :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yo Markie, heres ya somethin to dream of at night. After i BMF and put a ton of clear on, its headin your way..one off fender skirts and all bro :biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 3 2010, 08:07 PM~18979816
> *yo Markie, heres ya somethin to dream of at night.  After i BMF and put a ton of clear on, its headin your way..one off fender skirts and all bro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning... These model's are one of thee most positive diversions
to all the other B.S. that most of us have to put up with in day to day living...
thanks slammed...and everybody else, thank you much for the halla! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 31 2010, 01:44 PM~18953475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SUp Mark :wave: Verrry nice dogg....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 5 2010, 06:35 PM~18997320
> *SUp Mark :wave: Verrry nice dogg....
> *


long time bro...shoot me an addy,,,,


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a few more for you to drool on Markie...a day or two more and ill get to BMF'in this bitch up.

























And found one i did while i doin ly dad's replica a few years back..its sitting on a hoppin hydro's chassis from under the caddy. Kind of the shop car


















:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 5 2010, 08:13 PM~18997959
> *heres a few more for you to drool on Markie...a day or two more and ill get to BMF'in this bitch up.
> 
> 
> ...


yes yezz, I am drooling. thank you slammed... Big Time...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18997959
> *heres a few more for you to drool on Markie...a day or two more and ill get to BMF'in this bitch up.
> 
> 
> ...


very classy


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18997781
> *long time bro...shoot me an addy,,,,
> *



:cheesy: sent!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up hydro bro'...jus wanted u to know dat i haven't forgotten bout u. here is jus a lil peek at da pumps u wanted...let me know wat u think bro'. 






































i should have dem done by tomorrow...dat was da first out of 4. i'll need ur home addy too so i can send dem by Tuesday... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 6 2010, 03:41 PM~19002547
> *wats up hydro bro'...jus wanted u to know dat i haven't forgotten bout u. here is jus a lil peek at da pumps u wanted...let me know wat u think bro'.
> 
> 
> ...


them mother fuckers look good,,,,way better than revel out of the box pumps that i got... I love the rods you have going through it.,.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 6 2010, 09:51 PM~19005030
> *them mother fuckers look good,,,,way better than revel out of the box pumps that i got... I love the rods you have going through it.,.
> *


 :yes: those "rods going through" are called pressurized pumps!! nice lookin!! you dig into the 67 yet markie?! :0 works killin me so i still have yet to cut the trunk on the 70! :angry:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 6 2010, 10:46 PM~19005375
> *:yes: those "rods going through" are called pressurized pumps!! nice lookin!! you dig into the 67 yet markie?! :0 works killin me so i still have yet to cut the trunk on the 70! :angry:
> *


nah.. the 67 is down on the list for now... i almost got another one off of badgass?
one of the 67's was to be doner for my resin station wagon...which I am still waiting on skirts for that puppy.... I dont know about doors? but I will be opening almost 
every trunk of my models from now on....looks like 2011 will be hear before I even get started on any resin... I think Cadillacs and fairlane's will keep be occupied until new years?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 6 2010, 11:51 PM~19005030
> *them mother fuckers look good,,,,way better than revel out of the box pumps that i got... I love the rods you have going through it.,.
> *


thanx bro'...sry for bein all up on ur thread. thought i'd show u da product for approval before i went any farther wit it... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye Hydro,been checkin out your tread homie,you putin in some work in here homie...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 7 2010, 10:03 AM~19007134
> *thanx bro'...sry for bein all up on ur thread. thought i'd show u da product for approval before i went any farther wit it... :biggrin:
> *


 D... what's up with the...(sorry for bein all up in my thread)? folks you know thats 
not how my house works? Hydro's thread has always kept an (open door) policy!
Especially when it comes to my (scale family) Dude the only thing that has been bothering me, especially the last few month's? has been my own short comings,,,
I sit hear with free time on my hands today...(but i am not putting in no work) And
I feel guilty if I see my thread is on the first page of the site..but with no pictures to go with the words....so then i want to take pictures of anything and everything...
then i end up not posting,,or posting in another thread, without posting in my own..
lol.... (shut the fuck up Markie and build something) :biggrin: 
dfwr83...bottom line! You never have to apologize for paying me visit.. 
especially when you post a picture... shit homie this is lowriding... when you got something hot? get your clown on..... Hydro like dem house calls....Ask Jimbo
or Chawps? Seeing someone do a house call in my pad is always cool with me...
especially if I feel I am not giving anybody anything good to look at....
And thats where I am at now... see now I feel guilty unless i close this letter with a
picture..lol see now I want to mock something up..I just stopped this letter and took 3 or 4 pictures.. it give me something to post.. but also give me something to talk about... bla bla bla..talk talk talk... see yall in promo fest...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2010, 03:00 PM~19008245
> *D... what's up with the...(sorry for bein all up in my thread)?  folks you know thats
> not how my house works? Hydro's thread has always kept an (open door) policy!
> Especially when it comes to my (scale family) Dude the only thing that has been bothering me, especially the last few month's?  has been my own short comings,,,
> ...


u shouldn't feel guilty for not postin any pics bro'...cuz to me, wen u do post pics of something. its always something dat has a punch...like dem pics here. dey all look really clean bro'...very nice work. 
i'll keep da house calls n mind bro'...same goes for u. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam Hydro.this promo is on hit homie,sitin nice.. :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 7 2010, 08:16 PM~19011793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro...i love 68's so much it aint funny... but this car wont get started for many month's. i want it with bench seats all opened up..on a 65 frame,, with skirts..
those big rims and tires was put together by Eso for my lincoln,,but now I want more sets for the 68 cadi's!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2010, 03:00 PM~19008245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie you know I need that '68 ! Let me know when you need a paint job or somethin we can trade for ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 8 2010, 06:16 AM~19014430
> *Homie you know I need that '68 ! Let me know when you need a paint job or somethin we can trade for ...
> *


You know, your one of the people on my paint job list...Im always going to be contracting work for my collection,, and i will barter and trade with a painter...
(and you know/ that I know you get down) but the 68 is not up for grabs.. :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 8 2010, 11:30 AM~19015219
> *You know, your one of the people on my paint job list...Im always going to be contracting work for my collection,, and i will barter and trade with a painter...
> (and you know/ that I know you get down) but the 68 is  not up for grabs.. :happysad:
> *



:biggrin: IT WAS WORTH A SHOT ! :biggrin: ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice collection there homie...

I wanted to thank you for sending me that cash bro. That was very cool of you & the gesture was appreciated. I bought some stryene with it :biggrin: 

The spinners were all I needed & are being put to use. Much appreciated!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2010, 12:00 PM~19008245
> *D... what's up with the...(sorry for bein all up in my thread)?  folks you know thats
> not how my house works? Hydro's thread has always kept an (open door) policy!
> Especially when it comes to my (scale family) Dude the only thing that has been bothering me, especially the last few month's?  has been my own short comings,,,
> ...



Love them Caddy's !!! Nice set of Caddy's Hydro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

And the 68 too


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 8 2010, 09:55 AM~19015419
> *:biggrin:  IT WAS WORTH A SHOT !  :biggrin:  ...
> *


i WOULD HAVE ASKED TOO... it's all good Trend...
and Dig your more than welcome,,, good lookin out..
and thanks Mazdat... you came up too with that vert nine! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up Hydro bro'...got something to show ya. got da pumps all done...didn't know if u wanted me to wire it up for u. so i left dem clean...thought u would come up wit something else. but let me know...also. send me ur home address n a pm...i'll get dem shipped asap. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2010, 01:00 PM~19008245
> *D... what's up with the...(sorry for bein all up in my thread)?  folks you know thats
> not how my house works? Hydro's thread has always kept an (open door) policy!
> Especially when it comes to my (scale family) Dude the only thing that has been bothering me, especially the last few month's?  has been my own short comings,,,
> ...



Nice ass collection there bruh. Thats how they ride out here, 22inch spokes VOGUED UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 8 2010, 05:41 PM~19019070
> *wats up Hydro bro'...got something to show ya. got da pumps all done...didn't know if u wanted me to wire it up for u. so i left dem clean...thought u would come up wit something else. but let me know...also. send me ur home address n a pm...i'll get dem shipped asap. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 the first two are going in the pancho's Cadi... they look great...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 9 2010, 01:19 AM~19022467
> *the first two are going in the pancho's Cadi... they look great...
> *


thanx bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

jus a lil sample of wat ur gonna get bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 10 2010, 09:24 PM~19038697
> *jus a lil sample of wat ur gonna get bro'... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell to the yea>> that shit looks good.. Damm my homie strait made some shit from
scratch! I like it D... WHEN YOU CAN MAKE MORE? I NEED A COUPLE MORE SETS DOGG IF i DONT MESS THESE UP?
THE 90 JUST GOT IN FROM ACROSS THE WATER, THANKS TO THE HOMIE ROY!

GOOD LOOKIN OUT BIG D.J. THIS CAR IS OUTSTANDING! THIS CAR IS THE CLEANEST CAR IN MY COLLECTION... ALONG WITH THE VERT! JUST A FEW MINER 
CHANGE'S AND SHE WILL BE RIGHT AT HOME! 













































i SWEAR ROY YOU GOT MY SHIT DOWN.. WHEN I LOOK AT THE PHOTO ON THE 
MONITOR? ITS SPOOKY! THATS WHY i GOT TO PUT SOME PUMPS AND BATTERY S 
IN THE BACK.. BRO YOU HOOKed ME UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this car still has polish on it... it is so fucking clean..and i love this color so 
dang much.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 09:42 AM~19040574
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great with that lower chassis bro . :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lookin good!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice 4 door homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

really diggin this hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the Frame on the 4 door is a loner... while her frame n motor gets a little tweek
mean while Now i got two trunks two lacs that need to be equipet. 
thier both are going to be sweet..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 14 2010, 01:30 AM~19063006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me guess bro'...ur plannin on usin da pumps ima b sendin u on monday. 
well here is a lil eye candy for u until den... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice as hell man..

and thats thinkin with your dipstick, JIMMY :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

OH lord, the man is using the dremel again.... drill a hole there drill a hole over
hear... i think this car might have a good lay?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just drilling from the feeling eh? looks good man..keep at it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 14 2010, 03:36 PM~19066183
> *just drilling from the feeling eh?  looks good man..keep at it
> *


 the commercial says (IF THE DRILLING SENSATION LAST FOR MORE THAN 4 HOURS)
CALL A DOCTOR :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit my rock station here says : if you have an erection lasting more than 4 hours.......... congratulations! :biggrin: sick insane shit


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 14 2010, 03:47 PM~19066258
> *shit my rock station here says : if you have an erection lasting more than 4 hours.......... congratulations! :biggrin:  sick insane shit
> *


okay: you got me on that one!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Oct 6 2010, 07:14 AM~18749387
> *gotdamn markie, how high was u when u decided to build it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey!!!! i got 23 more days left in this :machinegun: hell hole, we gotta kick it when i get back
> *


 I got the best surprise today. while up at moms house... some jackwagon pulled in my driveway and honked there horn... so i walked out my front door to get a look,
and who did i find in my driveway? making noise polution! 
The young man that I have been talking to God about so much these last few month's.. I am so glad to find him home from Afghanistan. All i can do is say thank you...and put the prayers in over time for all the other men and women who still have to come home...


















Lee I am extremely proud of you son! And i am so glad you came buy and spoke to me and my mom.... (no ****) I love you man... now stay out of trouble! :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 14 2010, 10:05 PM~19069413
> *I got the best surprise today. while up at moms house... some jackwagon pulled in my driveway and honked there horn... so i walked out my front door to get a look,
> and who did i find in my driveway? making noise polution!
> The young man that I have been talking to God about so much these last few month's.. I am so glad to find him home from Afghanistan. All i can do is say thank you...and put the prayers in over time for all the other men and women who still have to come home...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: man i cant agree more, thouh many have lost there lives for our country i alwasy pray for the people who are out there on the front line !!! i have lost my only lowridng buddy in iraq in 07 so i it gets tough, lil moment lol but well said MArKY D!! i still want to conect me and pops was talkin about u yesterday !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Nov 15 2010, 07:35 AM~19071200
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: man i cant agree more, thouh many have lost there lives for our country i alwasy pray for the people who are out there on the front line !!! i have lost my only lowridng buddy in iraq in 07 so i it gets tough, lil moment lol but well said  MArKY D!! i still want to conect me and pops was talkin about u yesterday !
> *


 Thanks Dutch... Just like you! his first ride in a Lo Lo was in my blue Cadi when he was just little kid... Many years ago... Now (just like you) he's all grown and driving his own shit... My only lowriding buddy was my lady.. the one I thought I would get married to... That would have been the biggest mistake of my life... 
Nothing against marriage (she is pure evil, and I am not) any way that pretty much killed my passion for cruzzing for the past 4 or 5 years strait....But i still love the way lo life... and I am so happy to have lived this long... happy or not..I want many more years on this Earth.. Dutch tell pops I said Hello... and speaking of pops?
I bet he is glad that you did not go over there with your homie...
The calender year has turned around for me this November.. so this month I have the option of getting tags for 1 or both of my lo lo's or getting a non op..
part of me wants to get the tags so I can work on them and maybe hit a cruzz or two.
but the other part of me wants to just play it safe..(non op them to stop all the fee's)
and I can deal with the cars later.. I have not done shit since New years day 09
? ? :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

i only cruzed like three times wit warny and Fish with my monte, but shit i been down with this job shit after i bought the lac, i stil drive it but im bout to run out of regstration also LOL but yeah man lifes lessons in my opinon , man im tryin to roll wit you cuz u were the only one i looked up to with this lowridin stuff! every day i was at video agenda i would look out the window and wait to see that baby blue lac LOL but yeah those were the dayz even though im not that old LOl but i just got of the phone with my pops, and he said Whats happen and thats hes glad your still lowridin LOL, this summer ima be ready im bout to be at the dam ha hah LOL if thats still poppin any more


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea I hear it is still crackin.. I go pass there every blue moon in the daily...
In the back of my mind. I am thinking I will have my shit up and running for New years... but i dont really know.. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 15 2010, 03:14 PM~19074391
> *:wave:
> *


hey homie


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 14 2010, 11:05 PM~19069413
> *I got the best surprise today. while up at moms house... some jackwagon pulled in my driveway and honked there horn... so i walked out my front door to get a look,
> and who did i find in my driveway? making noise polution!
> The young man that I have been talking to God about so much these last few month's.. I am so glad to find him home from Afghanistan. All i can do is say thank you...and put the prayers in over time for all the other men and women who still have to come home...
> ...




hahahaha, some jack wagon, i just knew u wasnt gonna be there but figured id stop by, man that glasshouse sounded so good, u still gotta sale me that. but thanks for the prayers markie, as u see im back safe so they must be working. but imma end up comin back down there one day, i might have to pull them cars out and wash em, there dirty as hell.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Nov 16 2010, 11:27 PM~19089367
> *hahahaha, some jack wagon, i just knew u wasnt gonna be there but figured id stop by, man that glasshouse sounded so good, u still gotta sale me that. but thanks for the prayers markie, as u see im back safe so they must be working. but imma end up comin back down there one day, i might have to pull them cars out and wash em, there dirty as hell.
> *


 Hey just washed the lac about a month ago.. and the chevy about 2 or 3 weeks ago :uh: lol... yea i am kind of really missin both those cars about now..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up Markie bro'...jus wanted to tell u. let me know wen u get da package frm me...i'll do da same wen i get da one from u. laterz bro'...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 17 2010, 05:15 PM~19094944
> *wats up Markie bro'...jus wanted to tell u. let me know wen u get da package frm me...i'll do da same wen i get da one from u. laterz bro'...
> *


 you know it homie.. thanks to you and all the other homies who helped me?
i have no excuse's to not be building now.. every thing is right in front of me..and the things i can not do? are being done for me by professionals.. so the building ball
is now in my court! i better STFU and get down to biz... :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 18 2010, 12:54 AM~19098472
> *you know it homie.. thanks to you and all the other homies who helped me?
> i have no excuse's to not be building now.. every thing is right in front of me..and the things i can not do? are being done for me by professionals.. so the building ball
> is now in my court! i better STFU and get down to biz... :biggrin:
> *


lol...im far from bein a professional. i jus do wat i can...an how ever i can to make it work. but dat sounds good tho bro'...i'll b waitin to c wat u do wit dem pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heya old fart, just gonna drop by and give ya some eye candy for the holidays.



































and no you cant has those rims. :biggrin: just in case anyones wandering, they came from the 1/20 syclone s10 kit.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 24 2010, 09:48 PM~19157765
> *heya old fart, just gonna drop by and give ya some eye candy for the holidays.
> 
> 
> ...


talk about perfect timing! This old fart had a (face first in dog shit) day. for the second day in a row... I put a nice size scrape and dent on my 76 caprice today
after waiting 3 hours for a flatbed to take it to my mechanics.. 
Thank you slammed.. the ford looks completely promising.. this ole fart can look at those pictures and smile...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SUPP STORYMAN BIGDOGG CHECK'N TO SEE WATS NEW IN UR THREAD BROTHA  



ROLL CALL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 25 2010, 03:38 AM~19159823
> *SUPP STORYMAN BIGDOGG CHECK'N TO SEE WATS NEW IN UR THREAD BROTHA
> ROLL CALL
> *


my homie... :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope you and moms is having a great holiday Hydro!! Cant wait to see what you been working on. Happy Turkeyday!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 25 2010, 12:05 PM~19162318
> *Hope you and moms is having a great holiday Hydro!! Cant wait to see what you been working on. Happy Turkeyday!!
> *


you too big Snoop.. I tell me mom all the time about my friends on this site
from all over the world... as far as builds go? I am just farting around.. untill i get the
60 project out the way.. then all my attention is on the two Cadillacs.. the vert I got off of pancho.. last year and the 4 door i got off of Roy.. then I will just kick back and wait for all the contracted work to come back to me. that will keep me busy for most of 2011, I got alot of talented fools doing different Jobs for me. did you see the ford Slammed is painting for me.. :biggrin: 
dont trip.. Badgass is doing the same car for me in yellow.. I know you like those fords too..
2010 hAS BEEN `a good year for all of our collections.. 2011 will be more of the same
with a few surprise's along the way..
DL I know your gonna make you 4 door 90 real soon.. you got the skills.. I saw that when you did your first limo conversion.. now you got a 1/1 scale 90..
its only a matter of time fool....lol...I'l be looking out for your peterbuilt to get 
completed too. that thing is completely wicked.... 
...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 03:56 PM~19163926
> *you too big Snoop.. I tell me mom all the time about my friends on this site
> from all over the world... as far as builds go? I am just farting around.. untill i get the
> 60 project out the way.. then all my attention is on the two Cadillacs.. the vert I got off of pancho.. last year and the 4 door i got off of Roy.. then I will just kick back and wait for all the contracted work to come back to me. that will keep me busy for most of 2011, I got alot of talented fools doing different Jobs for me.  did you see the ford Slammed is painting for me.. :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: anytime bro. its what the hobbys about.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i think I liked it better when My pics were blurry?

prepare for finger prints and glue.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

not bad homefry..looks good from here man. better than i'd do it personally.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pumps lookin good n da trunk bro'...c dat u got da extra wire i sent u.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 13 2010, 05:04 PM~19317447
> *pumps lookin good n da trunk bro'...c dat u got da extra wire i sent u.
> *


you really help me out on this D.. i will be gettin some more off of you soon..
this time with my order i will tell what color to paint da pumps..kay? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just like me to paint the bumper kit at the last fffnnn minute..
still got to do side view mirror.. I have no windshield mirror
because I have windshield issues.. and i have to mount antena's and the skirts..
Okay i will go to my room now! :happysad:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay i will go to my room now! :happysad:
[/quote]
:roflmao: the sixty is clean as hell! give me a model and 10 out of 10 times its not gona be stock LOL Str8 cuztom and hydroz on every thing LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 05:27 AM~19321981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: wow hydro...great work!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> Okay i will go to my room now! :happysad:


:roflmao: the sixty is clean as hell! give me a model and 10 out of 10 times its not gona be stock LOL Str8 cuztom and hydroz on every thing LOL
[/quote]




when see a stock car it makes me fantasize about rims, tires n hydros
that was the look I was going for on the white 68. this car is to be a replica for 
a buddy of mine. the same guy with the white 61 vert..





> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  wow hydro...great work!


thanks you guys.. Trendsetta totally saved my ass on this with his interior work!

Then the homie 408models came through like a champ, by taking my painted body
and adding the foil, clear and buff... it is wet and shinny.. 
this fuckin color black :uh: is like a real car, it gets finger prints before your fingers
touch the car! dark colors are hella high maintenance..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Builds lookin TIGHT Markie!!! Hey did Trend make those interior decals on the 60?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice whip Hydro,gangsta..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys..she will be done today..and deliverd to my homie Ernie...
I hope he likes it?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very clean build hydro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 14 2010, 01:20 PM~19325169
> *Very clean build hydro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap..eventually youll be building me one for my shelve bro. clean 60 there for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 09:40 AM~19323638
> *thanks guys..she will be done today..and deliverd to my homie Ernie...
> I hope he likes it?
> 
> ...



Came out clean Hydro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Black is a really difficult color to work with, but its nice


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay, you would thinik while taking this picture I would notice that i forgot to put
on the radiator? 









then i take this picture? and i am so busy lookin at the rear axle and thinking 
about my drive shaft? I still dont notice that i forgot the radiator? 
(jackwagon) :uh: lol




























I'l go to my room now..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

still looks sick bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 16 2010, 02:04 AM~19340360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeet caddy ... :cheesy: i llike this kit ive only built one but i have 2 more waiting for me ..lol..did you make the 4-door or is it resin body off ebay?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 07:01 AM~19341505
> *sweeet caddy ... :cheesy: i llike this kit ive only built one but i have 2 more waiting for me ..lol..did you make the 4-door or is it resin body off ebay?
> *


 It really is one of my Fav's.. DJ Roy made the 4 door out of the 2 door kit,
he did all the body mod's and hooked up the paint.. the homie even hooked my up
with the M. plaque.. thanks guys...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

AT LEAST TWO MONZA'S IN MY FUTURE..

















I LIKE 65'S BUT I REALLY REALLY LIKE 63-64'S 









BEEN SAVING THIS DL STYLES DOUBLE WHAMMY FOR A 56 NOMAD..
BUT I REALLY LIKE THE WAY IT FITS IN THIS RIVI DOGG..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wasup homie :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 21 2010, 08:11 AM~19383544
> *wasup homie :wave:
> *


hey dogg... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your 60 windshield went out today..with confirm #'s... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2010, 11:58 AM~19385131
> *your 60 windshield went out today..with confirm #'s... :biggrin:
> *


thank you cousin Slammed... :biggrin: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TO MY HOMIE MARKIE D :biggrin: 








FROM BIGDOGG  



ROLL CALL............


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 23 2010, 04:07 AM~19400906
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Phawkin A!! Markie the caddy is BEAUTIFUL bro!!! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you guys are good people.. :wow:  thats one of the things that keeps 
a person on this site...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: Clean bro! Now pack it up and ship it to my house :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sending your 57 to cali for its foil job bro...its getting tag-teamed. Believe me its goin to great hands. From there its on to ur place...that is if ya dont go pick it up yourself..lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2010, 10:27 AM~19402807
> *sending your 57 to cali for its foil job bro...its getting tag-teamed.  Believe me its goin to great hands.  From there its on to ur place...that is if ya dont go pick it up yourself..lol. :biggrin:
> *


thanks slammed...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap..actually gonna be 1 more day..maybe 2-3..they didnt have any boxes avail except 1 that would hold a refrigerator... :wow: :uh: ...

so imma find somethin, may even just wrap it as is & get it out to deuces76 asap.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2010, 01:51 PM~19404163
> *yeap..actually gonna be 1 more day..maybe 2-3..they didnt have any boxes avail except 1 that would hold a refrigerator... :wow:  :uh: ...
> 
> so imma find somethin, may even just wrap it as is & get it out to deuces76 asap.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: big thanks..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your Caddy came out great..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Supp Mark! Le cab look SAVAGE brotha!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 23 2010, 08:06 PM~19406425
> *Supp Mark! Le cab look SAVAGE brotha!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2!! nice caddy markie!! where did the down boot come from?! resin? :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 23 2010, 01:07 AM~19400906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: lookls tight  what up hydro u raedy to trade me your caprice for my ls and big body , come on man two for one :biggrin: i need a glass house in my life :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 23 2010, 12:07 AM~19400906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Nice caddi markie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Dec 23 2010, 08:23 PM~19406542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pancho I was really hoping you would approve,, i tried my best not to loose that 
(pancho) clean-ness,, that comes with all your builds..

thanks eastside.. and jimbo I tried to put a kit on this car.. but i fucked up trying to fit a rim in the tire part.. and i really did not want to cheapen the build..
i will try again later once you do your thang again...thanks..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

hey i drove the glasshouse today, it was a bomb ass five minutes..lol but it really put 
a smile on my face.. my glasspacks sound like heavan... is either one of your cars 
lifted?

[/quote]


yup the big body and the ls both whats up foo u down or what :cheesy:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That lack looks like it caught the flu.....sick.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 30 2010, 09:46 AM~19457773
> *That lack looks like it caught the flu.....sick.
> *


thanks dogg... 
The 63 that Tonie painted for me, and the 60 vert that 408 cleared and foilded
should be the last completions for me in 2010..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

On it's way Monday. Had to put on another coat of clear to make that silver POP.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: OH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! Hydro, you'z a lucky dude!! This looks BAD!! 


Nice job T!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 1 2011, 04:27 PM~19475939
> *:wow:  OH DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! Hydro, you'z a lucky dude!! This looks BAD!!
> Nice job T!
> *


Fuck yea I am... the rims he mocked it up with,, dont hurt that bitch at all either..
it makes the silver and the interior pop..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> Looks great bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hopefully no dust, until I can afford some nice big display case's..
and no Cali earthquakes...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Markie, that Rivi came out beautiful bro, Nice finishing touches!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 6 2011, 04:23 AM~19519096
> *Markie, that Rivi came out beautiful bro, Nice finishing touches!
> *


 Its not fancy,, but it is super clean, I used the motor from the 65 Rivi, i did not know
the oil pan would drop so low? i wish I had of opened the trunk but the car is for someone else. I opened the trunk of another 63 rivi that i will try to paint by myself... later on.. along with my corvair and my wagon for the buildoff,, evan though i am not 
in it... :biggrin: thanks scur-rape. man if i could paint like Tonio and the rest of you guys? I think I would paint 2 or three cars a week.. instead of two a year..

I only painted two cars in 2010.. and only one survived..
damm I dont like to think about that...lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I figured I would write my latest rant in my own thread.. 
the truth is I spend time every place else but my own thread, because I figure I dont 
have anything new to look at. or post..
but what I want to write about now? is in reference to all the people complaining 
in off topic about the model forums in general....
Its no secret that i dont paint much.. and i never BMf.. so I might be cutting my own 
throat by saying what i am about to say...
STOP FUCKING THREATING TO LEAVE! YOUR STARTING TO SOUND LIKE WOMEN
WHO DONT HAVE THE GUTS TO GET OUT OF A BAD MARRIAGE...
YOU DONT LIKE THIS SITE? PACK YOUR BAGS AND KICK ROCKS..
AND SHUT THE DOOR BEHIND YOU.. EVERYONE IS CRYING ABOUT THE SAD STATE 
OF THIS SITE.. ITS SEEMS TO ME THIS BITCH IS RUNNING SMOOTHLY UNTIL SOMEONE COMPLAINS'.. YOU GOT A REMOTE? SHUT THE FUCK UP. CHANGE THE 
CHANNEL AND MOVE ON :biggrin: MAYBE OPRAH WILL START A MODEL FORUM
JUST FOR YOU! man I complain about my own builds? other people get on hear 
and complain that other people are not building enough? or posting a thread that they dont like? what kind of shit is that? is a new thread taking money out of your own pocket? Get over yourselves.. whats funny? is the people that do leave?
come back and jock other peoples shit anyway? (fuckin model ninja's) 
like I bet they read this shit.. but they say they dont.. because they are to cool to give any validity to something that the Hydro would say..(mis me with that) I am hear to stay.. with my word typing, non painting non foiling ass.. all day long..
LAYITLOW FOR LIFE MOTHER FUCKERS.. IF YOU GONNA GO..
WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU WAITING FOR...
ROLL MOTHER FUCKIN CALL........... that was fun... :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 04:28 PM~19612413
> *I figured I would write my latest rant in my own thread..
> the truth is I spend time every place else but my own thread, because I figure I dont
> have anything new to look at. or post..
> ...


 :werd: I'm leaving unless you start painting and doing foil work. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 16 2011, 01:42 PM~19612482
> *:werd:  I'm leaving unless you start painting and doing foil work.  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao; that was good.. :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

nice collection bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2011, 12:28 PM~19612413
> *I figured I would write my latest rant in my own thread..
> the truth is I spend time every place else but my own thread, because I figure I dont
> have anything new to look at. or post..
> ...


Spoken like a true G


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is that bmf on the rivi? :0 :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 14 2010, 01:40 PM~19323638
> *thanks guys..she will be done today..and deliverd to my homie Ernie...
> I hope he likes it?
> 
> ...


Must have Monte. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

LS monte  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Jan 16 2011, 11:49 PM~19617277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 one of Mini's Monte's.. there better pictures of it in (Locked up fest)


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yo markie, im selling that 15 woofer u seen the other day, that plus the box for 350. Let anybody know that's interested in getting some competetion shit. Bills is burying my ass plus im tryna move. Imma post a topic on here too later


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

you have some sick builds hydro! keep up the good work man!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34+Jan 31 2011, 03:37 PM~19747740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks man.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

57 FORD, COMING SOON.. :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

nice start hydro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 2 2011, 03:43 AM~19764730
> *nice start hydro!
> *


 Thanks brant, the hard part has already been taken care of.. 
Thanks to our homie.. BADGASS,, Im just getting the frame ready and trying to figure 
out a motor option..
you should pay a visit to his thread? you will see some outstanding projects..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got that today, bro!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 2 2011, 09:11 AM~19765719
> *Thanks brant, the hard part has already been taken care of..
> Thanks to our homie.. BADGASS,, Im just getting the frame ready and trying to figure
> out a motor option..
> ...


looking good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good Markie!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

right on guys... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

still coming soon....
57 ford fairlane, The Bridge of sigh's....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

primer a few days ago.. wet sanded tonight.. Paint tomorrow morning...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

looks sick hydro! im hopin to paint my 64 tomorrow if the weather is good enough


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good up in here, Hydro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Feb 10 2011, 01:38 AM~19833896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks guys. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Its 60 plus with some gust of winds here in Cali.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 10 2011, 02:25 PM~19836273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 10 2011, 12:25 PM~19836273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect color for this! Looks like it came it great bro.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 10 2011, 11:52 AM~19836820
> *Perfect color for this! Looks like it came it great bro.
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 10 2011, 10:25 AM~19836273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks sweet markie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys.. Im just twiddling my thumb's waiting for alot of my contracted work 
to come back... :biggrin: I want to start one of the corvair's... but i really got wagons 
and fords on the brain... 
I hope the last two paints dont end up in the blue bath? we will see..





































from 57 fairlane to 67 galaxie.. some fords have gangster designs that history 
did not appreciate.. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks guys.. Im just twiddling my thumb's waiting for alot of my contracted work 
to come back... :biggrin: I want to start one of the corvair's... but i really got wagons 
and fords on the brain... 
I hope the last two paints dont end up in the blue bath? we will see..



































from 57 fairlane to 67 galaxie.. some fords have gangster designs that history 
did not appreciate.. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 marky i like this one


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> thanks guys.. Im just twiddling my thumb's waiting for alot of my contracted work
> to come back... :biggrin: I want to start one of the corvair's... but i really got wagons
> and fords on the brain...
> I hope the last two paints dont end up in the blue bath? we will see..
> ...


:0 marky i like this one
[/quote] thanks Ulisis,, this is the real reason i got the duplicolor blue..



>


 :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

IM feeliln that ford!! im gona want to do a model other than the norm, like a ford, doge or what eva


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Feb 11 2011, 08:20 AM~19843547
> *IM feeliln that ford!! im gona want to do a model other than the norm, like a ford, doge or what eva
> *


 this 67 was the car that my brother was lowriding.. back when he used to roll with your dad,,, your dad had the 62 and your uncle had the black 64... I am going try 
to match that ole ford blue,, with supremes, the rabbit ears and the white doughnut 
steering wheel..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

seeing that air cleaner sticking out, is starting to grow on me.. 
I opened the trunk yesterday while at the doctors with moms... 
I think paint is right around the corner.. but i still dont know what I am going to use for a frame and motor?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave: What up Markie!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 12 2011, 01:19 PM~19852964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin SMOOTH OGee!! Hope moms is doin good dawg... :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2011, 11:36 AM~19858207
> *Lookin SMOOTH OGee!! Hope moms is doin good dawg... :happysad:
> *


 thank's Homie.. I am on my way to moms now to wash the bucket for a near buy 
car show..
I might take some pictures...
whats up with you fool? I hope everything is cool with you, up your way...?

Im trying to stay busy, waiting for some your parts.. we need you Man...
Im gonna check in on your thread when I get back... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 20 2011, 06:41 PM~19918423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love these cars ever since i seen one all red with irocs on it 

cant wait to see it done hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 21 2011, 12:51 PM~19923846
> *i love these cars ever since i seen one all red with irocs on it
> 
> cant wait to see it done hydro
> *


your a cool dude split... thanks for the encouragement. 

two different shade's of duplicolor matalic.. then a spritz of silver flake on the roof..































































I like it..


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 21 2011, 03:33 PM~19924981
> *your a cool dude split... thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> two different shade's of duplicolor matalic.. then a spritz of silver flake on the roof..
> ...


lookin sick hydro cant waite to see it complete


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that corvair is dope Markie. nice choice in colors & those rims set it off just right.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

corvar is clean bro nice wheel choice and the paint is nice keep it up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 22 2011, 12:40 AM~19930485
> *corvar is clean bro nice wheel choice and the paint is nice keep it up
> *


 :biggrin: thanks Zombie..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Now that's a different approach to a Corvair I never seen before.
Looks good Hydro.. Nice work


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks good. Now if you could only figure out yellow. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Feb 22 2011, 11:08 AM~19931863
> *Now that's a different approach to a Corvair I never seen before.
> Looks good Hydro.. Nice work
> *


Co-signed ! That color is poppin too !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION+Feb 22 2011, 09:51 AM~19932114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks guys..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 21 2011, 02:33 PM~19924981
> *your a cool dude split... thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> two different shade's of duplicolor matalic.. then a spritz of silver flake on the roof..
> ...



I'm liking this blue one Hydro, looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 22 2011, 10:44 AM~19932425
> *I'm liking this blue one Hydro, looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I KNOW I GOT A BUNCH OF CATCHING UP WITH YOU GUY'S KITS,BUT THE INTERIORS ARE WORTH THE WAIT.TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THAT THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON,& YO WAGON WE DOING FOR YOU IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 22 2011, 03:11 PM~19934220
> *I KNOW I GOT A BUNCH OF CATCHING UP WITH YOU GUY'S KITS,BUT THE INTERIORS ARE WORTH THE WAIT.TRUST ME WHEN I SAY THAT THEY LOOK BETTER IN PERSON,& YO WAGON WE DOING FOR YOU IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE.
> 
> *


 hell yea.. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 21 2011, 05:33 PM~19924981
> *your a cool dude split... thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> two different shade's of duplicolor matalic.. then a spritz of silver flake on the roof..
> ...


This build is coming along bro'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 22 2011, 10:44 PM~19938351
> *This build is coming along bro'.  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks bro.. the corvair is officially on hold for now...









I got my ford back from badgass... I am a little nervous, I dont want to mess things up.. he did an excellent job on the paint, foil and clear... now the ball is back in my 
court... 






































I also got the wagon fest pace car back.. and its already in the brake fluid so i can 
try the paint a second time

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

ford is looking nice cant waite to see it complete


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Feb 22 2011, 11:38 PM~19938724
> *ford is looking nice cant waite to see it complete
> *


thanks.. I am already concerned about the trunk and doors.. there really is no hinge
for the trunk.. i am thinking about a reverse double hinge on the trunk..?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Feb 23 2011, 01:38 AM~19938724
> *ford is looking nice cant waite to see it complete
> *


X2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the instructions give you no clue how to mount the trunk.. even though it comes already open.. and when ever I try to hinge something? i have to cut big open gash's 
in the car because i always have clearance issues.. and i really like the idea of the trunk opening backwards to match the hood.. 
so i think I will cheat and just use masking tape to hold the trunk in place and open it backwards..


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 23 2011, 12:08 AM~19938855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea i hear you i also have clearance issues on my 58 but with the doors and as for the hood and trunk try makeing the hinges a lil smaller that way there you dont have to cut anything and itll look nice like my 58 ill try and get some close ups for u


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that ford is clean the two tone is badass bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe+Feb 23 2011, 12:13 AM~19938875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks Doggy.. I am sprung on stock themed two tones..
and i got a thing for yellow cars... the old man got down on this one..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Hydro i'll post some pics on how to hinge the trunk EZ.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> looking good hydro..an yes deffinately open the trunk like the hood ...that looks killer this way!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

these fords use to open this way for the verts... :biggrin: 
i got no excuse to lag now.. but im just twiddling my thumbs.. maybe i need 
some coffee? i figured out the hinge shape in my head last night.. 
when i wake up I will start bending and cutting..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Feb 23 2011, 12:14 PM~19940266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 23 2011, 10:40 AM~19940918
> *Only if you like!
> :dunno:
> *


 thanks gass.. I think I got it....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice corvair hydro cant wait to see it complete


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 23 2011, 11:48 AM~19941368
> *nice corvair hydro  cant wait to see it complete
> *


 thanks homie..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

got the wagon all washed off, we'll try to paint it once again..

I did not get any finger prints, or glue smudge's on the ford windows..
(thank you tacky glue) :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

tacky glue. hell yeah! need to get me some of that. been using str8 up white glue :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe paint the lips and knock offs the yellow and the wires white or leave them chrome might make them pop better


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 24 2011, 12:48 AM~19947651
> *maybe paint the lips and knock offs the yellow and the wires white or leave them chrome  might make them pop better
> *


 i thought about the painting the lips.. but I dont think its needed.. i fuckin love this 
car just fine.. To me the two tone and the stance is giving me all the pop I need,,
I just need some activity in the trunk,, and i have to make sure not to F-up 
during the final assembly,, that when I usually make things go wrong...
thanks zombie..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 03:06 AM~19947725
> *i thought about the painting the lips.. but I dont think its needed.. i fuckin love this
> car just fine..  To me the two tone and the stance is giving me all the pop I need,,
> I just need some activity in the trunk,, and i have to make sure not to F-up
> ...


you'll be just fine.....take your time hydro  its looking great allready nice choice of goodies for the trunk! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 01:26 AM~19947785
> *you'll be just fine.....take your time hydro   its looking great allready nice choice of goodies for the trunk! :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: I am going to try to detail the sub's a little like yours..
Im going see if I can get some more pumps D. @ LUGK.. 

adding a color to the monza frame and tried a lighter non metallic blue for the interior.

and put some primer on the wagon pace car..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 02:49 AM~19947360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The ford is looking so GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 01:49 AM~19947360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 01:49 AM~19947360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Nice job on the Ford !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks roni and Trend..
and a Really big thanks to badgass for working with me and being so patient 
about the colors i wanted.. and the way i wanted them..
and for being such a professional, that you kept the car and would not let me have it
when the colors did not exactly come out right... 
you did not let the car go until it looked good to you? that's how a real rider handles 
his business... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 04:22 PM~19475911
> *On it's way Monday. Had to put on another coat of clear to make that silver POP.
> 
> 
> ...


the rivi looks good homie can i have it hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 25 2011, 05:23 AM~19957241
> *the rivi looks good homie can i have it hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 1 2011, 04:22 PM~19475911
> *On it's way Monday. Had to put on another coat of clear to make that silver POP.
> 
> 
> ...


thats sexy :boink:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 24 2011, 01:49 AM~19947360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 03:36 PM~19960474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: That pic kILLS me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 03:36 PM~19960474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. thanks Tone


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The Bridge of Sigh's...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

knocked it the park on this one hydro! :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 01:53 AM~19964609
> *knocked it the park on this one hydro! :cheesy:
> *


 thanks Big Homie..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 01:53 AM~19964609
> *knocked it the park on this one hydro! :cheesy:
> *


x2 looks good 

:fool2:

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 26 2011, 05:05 AM~19964850
> *x2 looks good
> 
> :fool2:
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 10:43 AM~19964577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 26 2011, 10:49 AM~19965995
> *Damn...
> *


 I love that Avatar.. :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hydro puttin n dat work huh...lookin good bro'. :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 26 2011, 11:46 AM~19966385
> *Hydro puttin n dat work huh...lookin good bro'. :wow:
> *


 Thanks D.. I am trying to do a little work.  there was a little brake in the rain
this just now, so i wet sanded my wagon, and put a tiny thin coat of paint on the 
body.. I might shoot some more in 30 mintutes...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 02:00 PM~19966477
> *Thanks D.. I am trying to do a little work.   there was a little brake in the rain
> this just now, so i wet sanded my wagon, and put a tiny thin coat of paint on the
> body.. I might shoot some more in 30 mintutes...
> ...


looks good bro'...i know it'll come out clean after u get through wit it. all da work speaks for itself... :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Bridge of Sighs is DOPE dude. The trunk setup came out great. the stance is also on point. NICE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Feb 26 2011, 12:23 PM~19966625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks Dig..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the sun faded, then it came back out. I got a second coat on the pace car.. :biggrin: 

we're gonna try this again.. scrape.. :biggrin: get that foil ready..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THE BRIDGE OF SIGH'S....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 27 2011, 05:29 AM~19970901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

SIK RIDES IN HERE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 27 2011, 07:29 PM~19970901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Hydro,
looks real good in those colours


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ford came out clean markie! nice finish!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 26 2011, 12:51 PM~19966786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that color hydro what is it .....looks like copper ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hydro did the dang thang on that Ford! Homie that turned out REAL nice!

Im with that wagon to homie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Feb 27 2011, 05:00 PM~19974076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im really glad hear you say that Trend.. I was hoping i would see a 
(that a boy) prop once I finished.. lol just being honest.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Got my fingers crossed..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 03:05 AM~19978062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 28 2011, 01:13 AM~19978104
> *lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow:
> *


thanks brotha. I never taped off anything more than a landau top before.
I like this color, but i think it could use a little more spice.. you know?
I'll see what happens tomorrow..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> the sun faded, then it came back out. I got a second coat on the pace car.. :biggrin:
> 
> we're gonna try this again.. scrape.. :biggrin: get that foil ready..
> [the paint job is sick i like it


----------



## LowRider_Lincoln (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweet Models!! Can't wait to see more of the wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That color is just right for that wagon,I see you upgraded your painting skillz Dro,should be sending the wagon back by the end of the week homie..


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

ford came out clean and the wagon is looking sick caint waite till its done


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:boink: looks good hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio+Feb 28 2011, 10:38 AM~19979837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies.. I was worried about the grill on the ford.. sometimes I really need 
two more hands to put things in place? but I guess it comes with the territory, but I really like seeing it complete.. (confession) I always loose my nerve when it comes to licence plates, and knock off's. I like to see the car complete before putting on any knock off's.. but once its complete? its harder to put on the knock that i choose? then i abort the mission.. lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

put the first coat of clear lacquer on the monza just now.. if she hold up with no reaction?
I can ship her off to get foiled and cleared for polish... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

DOIN SOME WORK HYDRO BOTH RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD.. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 03:05 PM~19981475
> *DOIN SOME  WORK HYDRO  BOTH RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD.. :cheesy:
> *


Yea Jarel.. thanks bro.. I know aint no body hear no more? but all i want to do is 
post pictures... I do feel like i have been trying to be productive.. in between whoring
around and having fun..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good bro!! I ain't goin' nowhere.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 04:32 PM~19981634
> *Yea Jarel.. thanks bro.. I know aint no body hear no more? but all i want to do is
> post pictures... I do feel like i have been trying to be productive.. in between whoring
> around and having fun..
> *


you have been really productive man.. paint jobs looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Feb 28 2011, 03:39 PM~19981690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks dig..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ey homie,how long you let the wagon dry before you masked it up,any way,let's see what it looks like,take that masking off..    :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 28 2011, 04:05 PM~19981906
> *Ey homie,how long you let the wagon dry before you masked it up,any way,let's see what it looks like,take that masking off..       :biggrin:
> *




















I remember you saying that the paint should not be completly dry when you remove the tape? but now its a wet with a little flake.like ten minutes ago I figure i would give it another hour or so before removing it?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

see you puttin' in some hard over there hype.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

FLAKE TOO!!! HYDRO DOIN WORK SON..... :biggrin: .THATS WHATS UP HYRDRO. THIS IS GONNA BE SWEET!! AN DONT WORRIE BRO IM NOT GOIN ANYWHERE EITHER...  I CAN DO THE CLUB OVER ON FB AN STILLKEEP IN TUOCH HERE ..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 05:30 PM~19982538
> *FLAKE TOO!!! HYDRO DOIN WORK SON..... :biggrin: .THATS WHATS UP HYRDRO. THIS IS GONNA BE SWEET!!  AN DONT WORRIE BRO IM NOT GOIN ANYWHERE EITHER...   I CAN DO THE CLUB OVER ON FB AN STILLKEEP IN TUOCH HERE ..
> *


 Thanks Jarel.. 


























































































A part of me wants to leave it the way it is, but I know I really should put it in the 
fluid and try again.. this will be the first time I put a car in the bath without being in a bad mood...  I got a good paint supply... the weather will clear up soon, i can try it again... i like the design and the color scheme that I was shooting for,,


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Go to hobby town usa ,go to the rc car sec ,get 1 mm pinstripe tape,many colors to chose, hit that line up and it will set it off..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 28 2011, 07:11 PM~19983367
> *Go to hobby town usa ,go to the rc car sec ,get 1 mm pinstripe tape,many colors to chose, hit that line up and it will set it off..
> *


I dont have a hobby town in Cali. but i will check out the rc tape.. i used some old 
tamiya that i had for over a year.. i think it would have came out better if I used all frog tape.... I sanded the bleed threw flake off the hood.. If I cant save it i will drop it in the bath and try again.. all in all it was a good experience..it makes me optimistic..
thanks Machio..
my bad... I had to walk away before the knowledge sank in..
your talking about pin strip tape.. say dah markie.. i was still thinking masking tape..


thanks you too Perditions.. :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.scalefinishes.com/tape.html

If you can't find any locally.  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 28 2011, 07:53 PM~19983805
> *http://www.scalefinishes.com/tape.html
> 
> If you can't find any locally.    :biggrin:
> *


 that shit looks cool and helpful.. but think machio was talking about pin strip and then clear over the pin strip? but i want to try both eventually..


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 11:03 PM~19983945
> *that shit looks cool and helpful.. but think machio was talking about pin strip and then clear over the pin strip? but i want to try both eventually..
> *


Yea you can spray clear that way it seals the edges down.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 08:03 PM~19983945
> *that shit looks cool and helpful.. but think machio was talking about pin strip and then clear over the pin strip? but i want to try both eventually..
> *



what up hydro , dont forget stick and move :biggrin: ..funny guy , did you get your hair did :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 1 2011, 12:58 AM~19986561
> *what up hydro , dont forget stick and move :biggrin: ..funny guy , did you get your hair did :happysad:
> *


 yea i got off easy this time... lol I did not have to do anything to her this week..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Feb 28 2011, 11:08 PM~19984012
> *Yea you can spray clear that way it seals the edges down.
> *


There sold out of the fine lines. Tried to order some the other day. TCPGlobal.com also sells fine line tape.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

wagon came out killer


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Mar 1 2011, 07:36 AM~19987423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks guys.. i do see a few flaw's..but as long as it survive's chrome and clear?
I will call it a success for my first tape an blade..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's fly man.. simple but totally effective. really diggin it


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

SOUND..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: thanks homies


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good brotha!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 1 2011, 04:21 PM~19991025
> *Lookin' good brotha!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks Tone..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 28 2011, 01:57 PM~19981060
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















I have not done anything for a couple days, this is kind of what i had in mind for the 
1st monza, I the cylinders should be brass and not chrome.. but i am going to go with it like this..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to da club Hydro...we need to get together for a build bro'. something i've had n mind for a while now...let me know bro'. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to club bro. Glad u kicking with us homie let me know if u ever need some help with anything.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 6 2011, 10:26 PM~20031479
> *Welcome to da club Hydro...we need to get together for a build bro'. something i've had n mind for a while now...let me know bro'.  :biggrin:
> *


don't let this offer pass by,D gets stupid with it.Welcome to the club Hydro-if you ever need sometthing let me know.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Mar 6 2011, 09:26 PM~20031479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks TINGOS,, IT IS A REAL HONOR BRO.. I wont let yall down.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lookin good hydro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 7 2011, 02:34 AM~20033152
> *lookin good hydro!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRANT.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 7 2011, 05:31 AM~20033209
> *THANKS BRANT.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Markie... Thats lookin nice bro.... And Congrats on gettin in L.U.G.K.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks great bro. I like the hydro setup, interior detailing & that engine :wow: it's coming together nicely.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2011, 12:58 PM~20035717
> *Damn Markie... Thats lookin nice bro.... And Congrats on gettin in L.U.G.K.
> *


 thanks D. and thanks darkside.. I am not really believing the braided hydraulic 
hose's in the front? Now that its glued in place, it just looks like a braided mess..
I see now i should have tried to make little metal ports in the wammy tank.
I think it would have looked more convincing.. but there glued in now? 
it is what it is.. :happysad:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 7 2011, 03:16 PM~20035873
> *thanks D. and thanks darkside.. I am not really believing the braided hydraulic
> hose's in the front? Now that its glued in place, it just looks like a braided mess..
> I see now i should have tried to make little metal ports in the wammy tank.
> ...


its a learnin process bro'...some times it dont come out as planned. i like da way da hoses look tho...i like how it looks thread'd :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 7 2011, 01:39 PM~20036035
> *its a learnin process bro'...some times it dont come out as planned. i like da way da hoses look tho...i like how it looks thread'd :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I feel a little better about this.. I dont think the look has improved to much?
but now I know it has some sort of check valve assembly, and a square dump on 
each end.. :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 7 2011, 02:31 AM~20033209
> *THANKS BRANT.
> 
> 
> ...



A white donut steering will looker nicer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 7 2011, 04:46 PM~20037242
> *A white donut steering will looker nicer :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I agree.. but the car i really want the white doughnut for is this 67 galaxie..


















I need a white doughnut and some Sony rabbit ears to go with the supremes and 
5/20's :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 7 2011, 06:02 PM~20037381
> *I agree.. but the car i really want the white doughnut for is this 67 galaxie..
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

The frame, motor and interior are done.. and the body has been shipped off to
scrape for foil.. so now I just sit and wait..
and cant do any more monza mock up's until i cut the hood open on my other monza..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I spoke to soon when I said I could not do mock up's.. 



































all in all i love the stance, I got just what I was shooting for..
but the i wanted the back wheels to butterfly a little just like it would in a real 
monza or a VW? but I think the rear axle is off just a little.. but thats and easy 
enough fix.. 
well I got to hit the sack.. it's 3:17 am hear..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW!!! Great work in here Markie!! Congrats on the LUGK!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks vance... I hope nothing is wrong with the paint jobs I sent you?
we will find out in a couple days...


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 8 2011, 05:00 AM~20040501
> *WOW!!! Great work in here Markie!! Congrats on the LUGK!
> *


x2 homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks hopper.. :biggrin:


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

that corvair is looking good so far,would look cool with some chrome bullets instead of knock offs.....just my .02! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Mar 8 2011, 11:56 PM~20048287
> *that corvair is looking good so far,would look cool with some chrome bullets instead of knock offs.....just my .02! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man.. yea in 1/1 scale i really prefer 2 way knock off's on any spoked rim..
but in 1/25 scale? I really have sort of a phobia about knock off's because I screw up so bad when I put them on.. very few of my models have knock off's for that reason..
but you know what? in terms of the monza i think your right.. 













































okay i had to fix the back tire's and remount one of the carburetors.. I am diggin this little car..


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

looks good hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks man..


----------



## heavenzgate87 (Jan 14, 2011)

nice lookin builds man  thought ide say hi so ya know i ain't just lookin haha


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heavenzgate87_@Mar 9 2011, 10:35 AM~20050483
> *nice lookin builds man  thought ide say hi so ya know i ain't just lookin haha
> *


cool.. thanks for stopping by... :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

KEEP DOING IT BIG HYDRO.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 9 2011, 02:05 PM~20051855
> *KEEP DOING IT BIG HYDRO.
> *


I want a T-shirt! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LETS SEE IF IT WORKS BEFORE THEY PULL THE PLUG ON THE AUDIO.?
1RtgrLBISrY&tracker=False


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 02:31 AM~20057113
> *LETS SEE IF IT WORKS BEFORE THEY PULL THE PLUG ON THE AUDIO.?
> 1RtgrLBISrY&tracker=False
> *


sick work on the video


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Mar 10 2011, 08:21 AM~20057901
> *sick work on the video
> *


thanks Hopper..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 04:31 AM~20057113
> *LETS SEE IF IT WORKS BEFORE THEY PULL THE PLUG ON THE AUDIO.?
> 1RtgrLBISrY&tracker=False
> *


yo thats a badd ass video hydro.. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 10 2011, 09:40 AM~20058409
> *yo thats a badd ass video hydro.. :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks Jarel.. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 10 2011, 11:40 AM~20058409
> *yo thats a badd ass video hydro.. :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

clean fairlane hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX+Mar 10 2011, 12:20 PM~20059520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks homiez..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

vid is off da hook Hydro bro'... :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

here u go hydro :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 8 2011, 11:54 AM~20041467
> *thanks vance... I hope nothing is wrong with the paint jobs I sent you?
> we will find out in a couple days...
> *




It all arrived safely. I have to wash them up though before foil since the TP left quite a bit of lint on them.  I am startin on the foil work tonight after I get off here. They will be back shortly.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 10 2011, 04:31 AM~20057113
> *LETS SEE IF IT WORKS BEFORE THEY PULL THE PLUG ON THE AUDIO.?
> 1RtgrLBISrY&tracker=False
> *


That was bad as hell!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83+Mar 10 2011, 01:46 PM~20060097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damm sorry about that bro i did not know it would do that? I should have just rapped 
it in plastic....

And thanks for the props Tonio s.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2011, 06:16 PM~20061365
> *That was bad as hell!!
> *



Agreed !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 10 2011, 08:05 PM~20063076
> *Agreed !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw your boy's Monte Carlo; you were right! I had to take a second look!! Good sh!t!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20061228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well Markie, I washed the body, got her all prepped for foiling. 

Opened up that nice new package of foil, started to make my first strip and it didnt cut at all!! It just started dragging in clumps. So, I cut readjusted and cut the bad area off, cut a new strip and started working diligently. I had about 3/4's of the car done, and realised that the foil was not holding.  

I dont see this as the "new and improved" batch, so it's got to be the glue they used on this one.  It's been a bitch so far, but I will try and make this work first. If it doesnt hold, I will have to hit the Hobby shop for some new foil. 

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Mar 11 2011, 06:39 AM~20066133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 as I live and breath, I hate fuckin foil so much it aint funny.. thats why i will always have somebody else do it... thanks scrape.. keep me posted buddy..
i got my fingers crossed..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i was using black foil a while ago but even that shit dont wanna stick in some areas.. so flat black & a steady hand works for me...then hit with gloss and ya cant really tell the difference.

Dont hate on it too much Markie, its easy to do, it just has problems playin well with others.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 11 2011, 10:28 PM~20071955
> *:biggrin:
> as I live and breath,  I hate fuckin foil so much it aint funny.. thats why i will always have somebody else do it...  thanks scrape.. keep me posted buddy..
> i got my fingers crossed..
> *


THATS TOO BAD,YALL USE THE EASY BAREMETAL FOIL TOO.I USE THE FOIL FROM THE A/C DUCTING TAPE.THAT SHIT IS HARD TO USE.BUT I BEEN USING IT SINCE 96 WHEN I COULDNT FIND BAREMETAL FOIL.LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh hell that is another good one. may have to try that way out even if it is a tad harder to do..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 12 2011, 09:43 AM~20074344
> *oh hell that is another good one.  may have to try that way out even if it is a tad harder to do..
> *


MACHIOS 64,62 HAVE IT.ALSO PINAS ALLADIN.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I know about all the tricks,, you can also use foil from the 99cents store, you lay it out and spray 3m adhesive spray on the back, I hate it all.... 

well i am trying keep busy, I started working on my 51 last night.
but my eye's are mending themselves shut. they have cold in them from being 
allergic to pollen.. Hey fever at its worse the past couple of days..


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 12 2011, 01:05 PM~20074649
> *I know about all the tricks,, you can also use foil from the 99cents store, you lay it out and spray 3m adhesive spray on the back, I hate it all....
> 
> well i am trying keep busy, I started working on my 51 last night.
> ...





Sign of age. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 12 2011, 10:41 AM~20074791
> *[/color]
> Sign of age.  :biggrin:
> *


 gee thanks :uh: 

Hey have you ever seen the movie, ROAD TO PERDITION, with Tom Hanks and jude law? it was pretty good..


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 12 2011, 01:58 PM~20074881
> *gee thanks :uh:
> 
> Hey have you ever seen the movie,  ROAD TO PERDITION, with Tom Hanks and jude law? it was pretty good..
> *


Yes, they are suppose to make a sequel. I even have my own Thompson.

 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 12 2011, 11:00 AM~20074895
> *Yes, they are suppose to make a sequel. I even have my own Thompson.
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish I had one... I would not mind seeing the part two..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

been a ll bizzy but been mening to welcome you to the fam hydro glad to have you put it down with the club homie!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Foil is done on the Monza Markie. Will have pics once it's cleared  :biggrin:

One down, one to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Mar 12 2011, 07:05 PM~20077327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you bro.. I am really proud that you guys would let me rep. I will try
to make yall proud...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dang Hydro bro'...ur topic dont ever move. u gotta tell me ur secret bro'...so i can stay on top of da page to. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 13 2011, 11:01 AM~20080856
> *dang Hydro bro'...ur topic dont ever move. u gotta tell me ur secret bro'...so i can stay on top of da page to. :biggrin:
> *


 thats funny, I only like my thread on the front page when i finish something.
If I dont think I am doing enough work? I usually avoid my own thread. it often goes back to page 3 or 4..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ex-ney on the leaf springs for this one..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 04:04 PM~20081826
> *ex-ney on the leaf springs for this one..
> 
> 
> ...


oh dang...Hydro at it again. ready to bust...keep it up bro'. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My Homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 10 2011, 03:59 PM~20061228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 02:04 PM~20081826
> *ex-ney on the leaf springs for this one..
> 
> 
> ...


wow love the 51 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks bro..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks bro..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dere jus aint no stoppin Hydro... :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 14 2011, 11:51 AM~20088253
> *dere jus aint no stoppin Hydro... :run:  :biggrin:
> *


 lol,, thanks D. but we all know that aint true.. it dont take much to stop me..
all you got to do is make me open up a car, and do door jams,, :uh: 
or make me do my own foil... :uh: 
or make hook up the are brush thats sitting in my closest..

I had this 51 for over a year. but I put it away last summer because building a bomb
was way to far out of my comfort zone.. could not find the instructions and the motor
and engine compartment was very unfamiliar to me..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 01:40 AM~20078722
> *fuck yea fuck yea ; :biggrin:  thats great news... i fucken feel really stupid now.
> rapping the cars in toilet paper.. I wont do that again... cant wait to see it with more clear on it.. all chromed out.... :biggrin:
> *



Sorry they are late. Was pretty jambed up today at work. I didnt get the chance to take pics outside cause it was dark when I got home, but here's a few shots for you for now. 

Hope ya like. First pic is with a flash, second is without it. The clear reflects too much off the flash and it loses clarity. And bro, that flake just SPARKLES!!! :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit, that Corvair is fuckin bad ass!! Damn... Vance, you did good on the foil and the clear!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 14 2011, 11:11 PM~20092264
> *Oh shit, that Corvair is fuckin bad ass!! Damn... Vance, you did good on the foil and the clear!
> *



Thanks whitebread!  Just wait til I hit up the pace car wagon for the WTTBTP  Markie will like seein all the chrome on that. And I also have to finish foiling my 57 wagon too, then it's on with the clear fo dat!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 14 2011, 08:11 PM~20092264
> *Oh shit, that Corvair is fuckin bad ass!! Damn... Vance, you did good on the foil and the clear!
> *


hell yea hell yea hell to the yeasssssss..
good lookin out scrape.. You just put a big smile on this old mans face..

I am happy about this car on many levels? i know i could have did a better job 
with the bondo and the sanding, but this was more about me getting the paint 
from the can to the car without needing multiple bath's in the blue stuff!

I really appreciate the quick turn around too, its takes some of the sting out of the 
the added finance of contracting work...
I got my fingers crossed for the pace car.. the abbreviation's had me laughing
TWTTBTP.... and you still have not missed a beat with your 57 non-mad..

Tonight I am at the fun stage of my 51? WHEELS, FRAME AND STANCE. the stress will 
start after that.. thats when the frame meets the body and the engine compartment
is supposed to be one? :uh: thats really when this car is in Horror story ICU..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 04:04 PM~20081826
> *ex-ney on the leaf springs for this one..
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro this car is comin along can't wait to see it finish. The paintjob is dope. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 14 2011, 09:37 PM~20093226
> *Dam bro this car is comin along can't wait to see it finish. The paintjob is dope.  :thumbsup:
> *


yea bro, I've had it for a while.. it was the first patterned paint job that i really liked..
I made more progress on it these last two day than i did the whole time I had it..
now i am getting cold feet because i am at the almost complete stage..

















































































i know it sounds strange, but I canT really see what the pictures look like until I 
upload them? the picture is only big and clear after upload , not before..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lovin that paint job bro! Cant wait to see it completed :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 15 2011, 12:18 AM~20094341
> * lovin that paint job bro! Cant wait to see it completed  :thumbsup:
> *


 yea its about time I finished this... I'm a little nervous about the fender wells 
now. I will see how to make that happen when i get home later tonight,,
I did move the rear axle foward just a bit, last night, i think it will look a little 
better from the side now..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 01:08 AM~20094289
> *yea bro, I've had it for a while.. it was the first patterned paint job that i really liked..
> I made more progress on it these last two day than i did the whole time I had it..
> now i am getting cold feet because i am at the almost complete stage..
> ...



looks great Markie. Love the suspension work your doing. paint is awesome too.    

I know what you mean by the pics too. same here.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Staying busy Dro,I see u homie..no ****.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 15 2011, 09:07 AM~20096069
> *Staying busy Dro,I see u homie..no ****.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 02:04 PM~20081826
> *ex-ney on the leaf springs for this one..
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sht looks clean hydro much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 15 2011, 09:36 AM~20096247
> *damn that sht looks clean hydro much props! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 thanks pina


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 02:08 AM~20094289
> *yea bro, I've had it for a while.. it was the first patterned paint job that i really liked..
> I made more progress on it these last two day than i did the whole time I had it..
> now i am getting cold feet because i am at the almost complete stage..
> ...


lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 15 2011, 10:43 AM~20096650
> *lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: i MISSED MY DOCTORS APPT. THIS MORNING, BECAUSE I WAS ON THIS SITE RUNNING MY MOUTH,,LOL 
SO i MIGHT AS WELL GET A LITTLE SOMETHING DONE..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ITS NOT GREAT, BUT ITS THE FIRST BOMB, I EVER CAME CLOSE TO COMPLETING..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 07:51 PM~20099688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay i will be better on the next bomb.. this should be finished some time tomorrow.
to bad I had so many issues with a car that had such a bomb paint..
all i can say is? I might not like the results? but at least I did not throw this car
against the wall.. 
the rear end still sticks back to far. and now its to late to try to scoot it foward.
the interior is from a short 51, but the frame and trailing arms fit better on a 
fleetline? And I had no idea what I was going to do with the front fender wells?
but I new that shit was going to have clearance issues. so i made damm sure 
nothing was going to prevent the body from going on the frame..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats looks sick hydro! Im lovin everything bout it! Love the stance!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 16 2011, 12:59 AM~20103609
> *Thats looks sick hydro! Im lovin everything bout it! Love the stance!
> *


you always have cool shit to say.. thanks brant..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Markie, that bomb is loooooooooooooooking SICK!  nice work bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 16 2011, 04:03 AM~20104006
> *Markie, that bomb is loooooooooooooooking SICK!  nice work bro!
> *


thanks scrape..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN YOU FUCKING ME UP WITH THESE BOMBS WEY.GOOD JOB


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 02:49 PM~20106752
> *DAMN YOU FUCKING ME UP WITH THESE BOMBS WEY.GOOD JOB
> *


 THANKS TINGOS. I AM VERY CLOSE TO COMPLETION, 
THIS CAR STOPPED BEING FUN.. ITS HARD FOR ME TO BE PISSED AND DO CLEAN
WORK AT THE SAME TIME.. BUT I DO HAVE A GREAT NAME FOR THE CAR..



















(FENDER WELLS THESE NUTS)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I got some daylight pics, :uh: but the damn sun never came out today hydro. So you really cant even see a shine off of this. It is almost dull looking because of the cloud cover.  I will try and get some tomorrow bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 03:40 PM~20115293
> *Well I got some daylight pics, :uh: but the damn sun never came out today hydro. So you really cant even see a shine off of this. It is almost dull looking because of the cloud cover.  I will try and get some tomorrow bro.
> 
> 
> ...


Its beautiful,, I dont need the sun to know that i like it.. thanks scrape... 
I look forward to having it back for completion.. I really like it..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 16 2011, 11:02 PM~20111093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Love the stance in the bottom picture, my fav ome so far!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 18 2011, 02:20 AM~20119664
> *  Love the stance in the bottom picture, my fav ome so far!
> *


thanks brant..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up











I know u from utube iam mzslowbob on the tube iam in a real car club 2 dena4life will post some hoppers on ur page go 2 my page called dena4life hopper only


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 18 2011, 05:23 PM~20124112
> *whats up
> 
> 
> ...


 I see you SB.. :biggrin: that 61 looks like its about its business.. yea i remember 
alot of the 626 cars.. Darell had and his boys had something different every time I would see them, always something hot.. listen what motors you got in them cars?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

look at this shit 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwaG45BPNI


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLmIAJ118cs


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

o ok you know about the 626 i told you i was going 2 look out here u go 


























































> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 05:46 PM~20124244
> *I see you SB..  :biggrin:  that 61 looks like its about its business.. yea i remember
> alot of the 626 cars.. Darell had and his boys had something different every time I would see them, always something hot..  listen what motors you got in them cars?
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 18 2011, 06:26 PM~20124489
> *o ok you know about the 626 i told you i was going 2 look out here u go
> 
> 
> ...


 yea. you got me.. I seen most of your videos, I still watch them all the time..  
I see that white 70 is doing about 16 inch's .. yea I dont think I can come up with 
nothing that can hit that.. you know in 1/1 scale that would be about well over 100
inch's... I guess that game has changed since I was a youngster..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 14 2011, 08:07 PM~20092222
> *Sorry they are late. Was pretty jambed up today at work. I didnt get the chance to take pics outside cause it was dark when I got home, but here's a few shots for you for now.
> 
> Hope ya like. First pic is with a flash, second is without it. The clear reflects too much off the flash and it loses clarity. And bro, that flake just SPARKLES!!! :wow:
> ...


 real excitement..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 12:08 AM~20094289
> *yea bro, I've had it for a while.. it was the first patterned paint job that i really liked..
> I made more progress on it these last two day than i did the whole time I had it..
> now i am getting cold feet because i am at the almost complete stage..
> ...


man you gettn down hydro i need you to teach me how to do some suspension work like that


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 22 2011, 03:07 PM~20153198
> *man you gettn down hydro i need you to teach me how to do some suspension work like that
> *


 wow; thanks SPLIT.. I think my work is kind of crude and simplistic, but it works
for me..... jb weld, springs, nuts, bolts, and, square tubbing and rods...
I think the truck and air bag guys? are the real wizards of suspension... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

are the trailing arms made of metal ?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 22 2011, 09:44 PM~20157094
> *are the trailing arms made of metal ?
> *











(for me) in most case's yes.. i light soft aluminum..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 19 2011, 12:56 AM~20126939
> *yea. you got me.. I seen most of your videos, I still watch them all the time..
> I see that white 70 is doing about 16 inch's .. yea I dont think I can come up with
> nothing that can hit that..  you know in 1/1 scale that would be about well over 100
> ...


click on picture for video..
This is a very rough draft of what I have in mind for my glasshouse...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 23 2011, 12:52 AM~20158278
> *click on picture for video..
> This is a very rough draft of what I have in mind for my glasshouse...
> 
> ...































ONE HITTER QUITER! IF ITS NOT BAD ASS WHEN I AM DONE? 
i WILL EAT CROW! AGAIN... :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how much will you charge to do a suspension like that in the back hydro but not as high as the one in the pic ?

i really like the suspension work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 11:29 PM~20183650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN, i WONT CHARGE YOU.. WITH ALL THE LOVE YOU AND EVERYBODY ELSE 
SHOW'S ME ON THIS SITE? IT WOULD'NT BE RIGHT... i HAVE BEEN TAKING ALOT OF
PICTURES THESE PAST FEW MONTH'S,,TO SHOW THAT MY WORK IS NOT THAT CLEAN? BUT TELL ME WHAT YOU WANT,, i WILL TRY TO HOOK YOU UP THE BEST i CAN... :biggrin: 

PS YOU KNOW THIS ONE IS A HOPPER,, AND THE BACK WILL GO ALL THE WAY DOWN, RIGHT? :biggrin: IT MIGHT NOT WORK? BUT I PLAN ON MAKING IT HIT THE
BACK BUMPER ON EACH HIT.. THEN LAY FRAME...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 25 2011, 11:40 PM~20183731
> *MAN, i WONT CHARGE YOU.. WITH ALL THE LOVE YOU AND EVERYBODY ELSE
> SHOW'S ME ON THIS SITE?  IT WOULD'NT BE RIGHT... i HAVE BEEN TAKING ALOT OF
> PICTURES THESE PAST FEW MONTH'S,,TO SHOW THAT MY WORK IS NOT THAT CLEAN? BUT TELL ME WHAT YOU WANT,, i WILL TRY TO HOOK YOU UP THE BEST i CAN... :biggrin:
> ...


that be bad ass lay and lock that ass up  



i want it exactly the way in the pic but not so high so it still looks drivable


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 11:47 PM~20183776
> *that be bad ass lay and lock that ass up
> i want it exactly the way in the pic but not so high so it still looks drivable
> *


 oH i THINK ITS THE TRAILING ARMS AND THE REVERSE COIL CYLINDERS YOU WANT? YOU MIGHT WANT THE CYLINDERS TO BE 1 SIZE THINNER AS WELL AS BEING SHORTER? i MADE SCALE FATTY'S FOR THIS BECAUSE IT IS CIRCUS STYLE..
i GOT YOU HOMIE HIT ME WITH A PM AND TELL ME FOR WHAT CAR AND HOW YOU WANT IT? IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOUR 57? WE WOULD HAVE TO SCRAP THE LEAF'S AND PUT IN TRAILING ARMS.. LIKE MY 51!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I BEEN WHORING AROUND EVERY THREAD i COULD THINK OF..
BEFORE POSTING MY COMPLETED 76 ON MY OWN THREAD.. 

MY GLASSHOUSE BUILD.. ONE HITTER QUITTER..
I WILL HIT THE SWITCH'S LATER AND PUT IT ON VIDEO..
RIGHT NOW I am having FUN just looking at the car.. 
the Bare metal foil is coming off.. and the left rear quarter panel has a buckle..
the car was painted a few years ago with the same paint that was sprayed on my 
1/1 scale glasshouse..






























































































[









have you ever seen a model stand still on two wheels?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

have to stop by my own house..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

that blue caprice is tuff homie diggin it nice work bro! :wow: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 30 2011, 06:39 AM~20216813
> *that blue caprice is tuff homie diggin it nice work bro! :wow:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


thanks pina..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Alright,I'm biulding one Hydro,put me down on how the rear suspension works homie,I'm going to pick up the hardware today... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 30 2011, 07:40 AM~20217104
> *Alright,I'm biulding one Hydro,put me down on how the rear suspension works homie,I'm going to pick up the hardware today... :biggrin:
> *


got cha.. sending pm now.. :biggrin: damm i bet yours is going to be sick...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

what s up my boy I see u ready when the sun come out I am going 2 my paint shop will post later :biggrin: :biggrin: I really like the way your lock up work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 08:10 AM~20217301
> *what s up my boy I see u ready when the sun come out I am  going 2 my paint shop  will post later :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I really like the way your lock up work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks SB.. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 28 2011, 07:27 PM~20203732
> *I BEEN WHORING AROUND EVERY THREAD i COULD THINK OF..
> BEFORE POSTING MY COMPLETED 76 ON MY OWN THREAD..
> 
> ...



This is serious bro u doin some tight gangsta shit. Good job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 29 2011, 03:27 AM~20203732
> *I BEEN WHORING AROUND EVERY THREAD i COULD THINK OF..
> BEFORE POSTING MY COMPLETED 76 ON MY OWN THREAD..
> 
> ...


Damn :wow: :wow: I guess I cant say LOWrider anymore :biggrin: . Thats a highrider :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 29 2011, 02:27 AM~20203732
> *I BEEN WHORING AROUND EVERY THREAD i COULD THINK OF..
> BEFORE POSTING MY COMPLETED 76 ON MY OWN THREAD..
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Mar 30 2011, 01:32 PM~20219598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats funny Siim, is alot of guys have lo lo's that dont even come close to sitting
low... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ok markie ford is done


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 30 2011, 11:11 PM~20224903
> *ok markie ford is done
> *


wooo whoooo. alright... great great news.. i love it when plans come together...
:biggrin: :biggrin: this is turning into a great year for my collection..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DANG HYDRO NICE HOPPER WEY


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 31 2011, 07:29 AM~20226288
> *DANG HYDRO NICE HOPPER WEY
> *


x2 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Mar 31 2011, 07:29 AM~20226288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks family..


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

YOUR DOING NICE WORK HYDRO :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Mar 31 2011, 08:29 PM~20231667
> *YOUR DOING NICE WORK HYDRO  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 thank you sneeky..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

ONE HIT QUITTER makes me wanna start my caprice! keep up the good work bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 31 2011, 11:46 PM~20233503
> *ONE HIT QUITTER makes me wanna start my caprice! keep up the good work bro!  :biggrin:
> *


right back at you brant.. thanks..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro been putting in some work i see.
that bomb is tits bro is that a lazer fade on it?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 1 2011, 01:28 AM~20233794
> *damn bro been putting in some work i see.
> that bomb is tits bro is that a lazer fade on it?
> *


Thanks Zombie.. I could not tell you much about the bomb. sOme phantom 
painted the body and put the body on display for sale at a hobby shop in Burbank Ca.
I bought it over a year ago, but never built it until now..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

What it do Markie :nicoderm: Miss ya main....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 2 2011, 10:44 PM~20245880
> *What it do Markie :nicoderm: Miss ya main....
> *


 you too foolio,, why you got to dis-appear all the time.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting phone numbers from ugly girls at Food 4 Less

Writing 3 paragraph replies on LIL

I cant foil

Here's my hopper.....

Things Hydrohype would do or say....





Just givin ya shit Markie..... How you been bro? 
That Blue caprice is sick man!

Now get to building....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 3 2011, 10:57 PM~20252785
> *Getting phone numbers from ugly girls at Food 4 Less
> 
> Writing 3 paragraph replies on LIL
> ...


Damm that shit was funny! what's so fucked up is? everything you just said
is true! damm :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, I GOT ANOTHER IDEA..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 08:39 PM~20253353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 03:39 AM~20253353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn hydro you be putting in some work homie slow down! lol build is lookin nice great job


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Bad ass Hydro,putin in major work homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Marcos Cruz (May 29, 2009)

Cool stuff...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys.. it's just a mock up, but I think this is the direction I am going to take 
with this ford promo.. the frame, motor, and interior, are from a revel 64 chevy.
(i just dont want to use the one piece bottom)..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 05:39 AM~20253353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

engine bay & trunk setup look great bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Markie De!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks everybody.. I am really waiting on a few cars to back in.. but It is a fact that
I started kicking around idea's for this ford..( considering the color's that the frame,
motor and interior might be?) this is the two colors I have in mind for the body..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 09:25 PM~20261010
> *thanks everybody.. I am really waiting on a few cars to back in.. but It is a fact that
> I started kicking around idea's for this ford..( considering the color's that the frame,
> motor and interior might be?) this is the two colors I have in mind for the body..
> ...


both those colors look nice


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah both those colours are nice hydro! I reckon a two tone with the cherry down bottom an the light brown on the roof would come up loomin real good! Jus my 2 cents.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Apr 4 2011, 09:35 PM~20261079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea thats what I am hoping for? i think I want the body to have a darker shade than the frame...the light brown is going have some added flake.. 
the plan is to go with supremes on small rubber...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 01:42 AM~20262118
> *
> yea thats what I am hoping for?  i think I want the body to have a darker shade than the frame...the light brown is going  have some added flake..
> the plan is to go with supremes on small rubber...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you build this




> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 03:39 AM~20253353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 5 2011, 01:24 PM~20265765
> *Did you build this
> *


THE FRAME AND SET UP, WAS DONE FOR MY BUDDY WHO WAS DOING A 64..
THEN HE SCRAPPED THE 64 PROJECT BECAUSE THE PAINT GOT DAMAGED.. SO I GOT IT OFF OF HIM ABOUT A YEAR AGO.. (BECAUSE THE PAINT WAS STILL BAD ASS) BUT IT DOES HAVE BLEMS AND MISSING PARTS
SO i THINK i AM GOING TO USE THE 64 FRAME, AND PARTIAL INTERIOR FOR THIS 67 FORD...



















































sorry the pics did not come out the first time..
THIS IS THE SAME GALAXIE with galaxie interior sitting on a 57 ford chassis...
I like this chassis and motor too,, but i dont have one to spare... and i it wont lay as 
hard...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking good bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 5 2011, 01:56 PM~20265973
> *Looking good bro.
> *


thanks roy


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

put some primer on YOUNG HOGG'S 66 early this afternoon. 
and when I got home tonight i hinged up the trunk of the Galaxie. and then started 
sanding down the body, I got alot of the little gouge's , nicks and scrapes out 
the best I could without using bondo.. I still have a bad habit of making my 
hinge's too big.. i going to try again to make them smaller next time..
but the ford is ready for primer later on this morning....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 04:39 AM~20271716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Hydro.

Hey , try using paper clips for your hinges. They already have one end with the loop prebent so it won't be to big. These are what I use to use and still do from time to time.



The center loop is perfect for your hinge work. Just straighten out the rest of the clip, then make the last bend that goes into the rod on the under side of your cars rear deck beneath the package tray.









Hope this helps bro.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YOU PUTTING OVERTIME HYDRO.GOOD JOB FAM.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 6 2011, 06:30 AM~20272201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 got to stay busy while i got the build bug..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 5 2011, 01:35 PM~20265835
> *THE FRAME AND SET UP, WAS DONE FOR MY BUDDY WHO WAS DOING A 64..
> THEN HE SCRAPPED THE 64 PROJECT BECAUSE THE PAINT GOT DAMAGED.. SO I GOT IT OFF OF HIM ABOUT A YEAR AGO.. (BECAUSE THE PAINT WAS STILL BAD ASS) BUT IT DOES HAVE BLEMS AND MISSING PARTS
> SO i THINK i AM GOING TO USE THE 64 FRAME, AND PARTIAL INTERIOR FOR THIS 67 FORD...
> ...


looking good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 08:56 AM~20273031
> *looking good homie! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

show that 64


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Markie I use... .020 brass wire for my hinges. Alum tube is the pieces to slide thru it. It don't look like it'll hold but it will no problems. Just a heads up is all. Looking goodin here otherwise


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

say hydro just halla at me when you ready with tha lac homie i got you bro ima turn that one i got into a lincon with a lil modafying its gonna look real good an close to the real thing its a 72 caddi my LAS VEGAS replica project


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Apr 6 2011, 09:25 AM~20273245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YEA THAT'S PROBABLY THE SIZE FOR ME.. I WILL BE GETTING SOME MORE SUPPLY'S THIS MORNING, BEFORE MY ERRAND RUN'S WITH MOMS..
THANK'S SLAMMER..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 10:30 AM~20273668
> *THANKS ALOT PINA, THATS GOOD LOOKIN OUT..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 12:23 PM~20274286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 12:23 PM~20274286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blue is good


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 6 2011, 12:23 PM~20274286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks guys.. yea I got primer on my ford this morning.. and i also wet sanded 
the 66 for Young Hogg.. and put two thin coats of paint on it.. 
there just grabber coats,, now I will let it air out for a day or two, and when it gets warmer, i will wet sand it again and put a real coat of paint on it....
as far as my galaxie? I wont be putting paint on that untill I am done with the frame 
motor and suspension, interior and trunk...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

here is some of the stuff


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 7 2011, 11:45 AM~20283080
> *here is some of the stuff
> 
> 
> ...


 damm i think i could use all that.. i need those batterys I could use those motors
the 67 grill.. the LS front end.. even those dunk rims and tires.. especially
REAR ENDS AND ALL FRONT SUSPENSION PARTS.. THE CADI DUNK REAR ENDS.
ALL THAT..DASH BOARDS ECT..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 7 2011, 11:49 AM~20283110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


( I PUT THIS LETTER HEAR, JUST IN CASE THE OFF TOPIC FORUM GETS DELETED)


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

ok when I get some more parts together Iwill send U some pics. what ever you dont want I will post 4 trade


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 7 2011, 12:21 PM~20283393
> *ok when I get some more parts together Iwill send U some pics. what ever you dont want I will post 4 trade
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

no turning back now..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work bro, the interior is coming along well I see !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 7 2011, 04:08 PM~20284531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO HYDRO BACK IN THE DAY A GUY IN MY HOOD HAD GOLD CENTER & GOLD TRIM SUPREMES LIKE THAT ON HIS RIDE.DANG OLD MEMORIES.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks guys.. I am waiting for a pin vise to get hear in the mail. I need it so I can 
mount the back tires, once all four are mounted and i take care of the stance 
and fittment issues? I can go ahead and paint the body..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 7 2011, 11:45 AM~20283080
> *here is some of the stuff
> 
> 
> ...


good lord can i halves it lol :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I really kept thinking about painting today. but's i would be in a hurry and its 
kind of chilly today? I had better take my time..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Lookin good bro! Your doin some clean work, keep it up bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 8 2011, 07:40 PM~20295075
> *Lookin good bro! Your doin some clean work, keep it up bro!
> *


 thanks Brant.. I really am happy about this car so far.. I am proud that i 
actually got some work done to it after it sitting in my shelf for so long..
It's a rolex too.. you dont see a 67 Galaxie in the model forum everyday..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

got a second coat on the 66 for young hogg.. and i sanded the galaxie and put 
a grabber coat on it.. then after 25 minutes I spray a real coat on it..
a piece of dirt landing right on the roof while I was spraying..
I kept going because its probably going to have a light brown metal flake top
anyway..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

its only going to get better! :biggrin: :biggrin: (damm I have not even had breakfast today..)


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD KINFOLK! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

looking good hydro 

nice ass paint ooweee damn backup a minute let see some more pics of that fine ass orange impala in the case please!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20360483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Hydro bro'... :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 06:48 PM~20360483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn dats what im talking bout homie its looking clean! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING RIDES HYDRO, ME LIKES THAT WAGON CAME OUT CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Apr 17 2011, 06:50 PM~20360497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Gees Markie.....you been building. Looking good...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

yup i was talking about that 67 shit looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Apr 17 2011, 10:54 PM~20362602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks SPL1T hear you go..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 17 2011, 11:47 PM~20362868
> *thanks bro,, i really am trying to produce more and produce better this year..
> ( I am still a text book under achiever) :biggrin:
> 
> ...


that looks sick hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 12:04 AM~20362928
> *that looks sick hydro
> *


 thanks alot SPL1T..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 12:47 AM~20362868
> *thanks bro,, i really am trying to produce more and produce better this year..
> ( I am still a text book under achiever) :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 08:36 AM~20364097
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 i just noticed your avatar.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 05:16 PM~20367381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 18 2011, 05:18 PM~20367394
> *that looks sick  :wow:
> *


thanks bro.. as always I had issues at the last minute.. 
but i hope I am learning from it all? :biggrin: the chassis is not glued in yet.. 
I am waiting for the windshield to dry..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 05:23 PM~20367428
> *thanks bro.. as always I had issues at the last minute..
> but i hope I am learning from it all? :biggrin:  the chassis is not glued in yet..
> I am waiting for the windshield to dry..
> *


looks good! what are you using for the steel braided lines (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 05:16 PM~20367381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking little corvair . Nice work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that corvair is sick homie!


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

X2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thants Guys...  



> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 18 2011, 05:56 PM~20367669
> *looks good! what are you using for the steel braided lines (if you don't mind me asking)?
> *


 thanks bro.. the line is some kind of string I got at an art's n craft store,
similar to micheals..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 09:21 PM~20369550
> *thants Guys...
> thanks bro.. the line is some kind of string I got at an art's n craft store,
> similar to micheals..
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice corvair hydro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 18 2011, 09:27 PM~20369639
> *nice corvair hydro
> *


 thanks bro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice tuch with D chain stering wheel homie...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 19 2011, 07:26 AM~20370162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Old skool :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 11:26 PM~20370162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 19 2011, 12:26 AM~20370162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Markie... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I love you guys.. (no ****)


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Gotta have those Califas boys REPRESENTANDO! Here ya go bro new badge... new shirts coming soon... floss it proudly!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looking good in here markie, i see you chose the same color i used on my 4 door corvair hno: roll call motherfuckers!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Apr 22 2011, 11:08 PM~20400673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fu#k yea i will.... 3x tall is how I roll! thanks Rivi,, I cant wait..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 18 2011, 10:26 PM~20370162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingon homie looks clean! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 23 2011, 12:59 PM~20403192
> *chingon homie looks clean! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 Thanks pina... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i tried to the customer what he wanted..(blue trim on black) but I dont know how he's gonna feel about this? i still have more sanding and more clear to do obviously..
and the other one is just an experiment ,(probably not going to come out good) :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 04:17 PM~20416478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good so far bro'...im sure u'll get it down. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 25 2011, 04:34 PM~20417316
> *looks good so far bro'...im sure u'll get it down. :biggrin:
> *


 thanks D..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I see u stepin your game up Hydro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 26 2011, 05:48 AM~20421650
> *I see u stepin your game up Hydro.
> *


the homie!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

good stuff up in here!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Looks like the experiment was a success! nice work bro.. & that blue molding on the other is not that bad. Just drop that accent color in there whenever you can to make that shit pop & keep as part of the scheme. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's real clean homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Apr 26 2011, 11:23 AM~20423411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks Trend. It really was a practice paint.. I was going to try to foil it myself yesterday? but i punked out,, I lost every brawl I ever had with BMF.
yesterday when I bought the foil, I think i was just day dreaming..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 06:32 PM~20417303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didn't have no doubt Hydro bro'...paint job looks clean. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 26 2011, 09:48 PM~20428589
> *didn't have no doubt Hydro bro'...paint job looks clean. :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2011, 11:17 PM~20416478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

(Phatras statement from off topic)
OK for those of you who where not here in the early years.. SALES WERE FROWNED ON AND USUALLY MOVED. Ryan fought for us to get sales in here. Then it got out of hand.. Every third thread is a sale thread. I tried to make a single topic but got nothing but complaints. Im here to see models.. NOT SALE STUFF. 

The people that left this site do matter.. For the simple fact of they left for a reason. That reason matters. You have no idea how many times ive talked to a younger builder at a show and LIL has come up.. They all leave due to people bashing them for simple questions, people acting superior to them, and the general lack of order here..

I am not trying to make this like other forums just trying to make it better.. I have not ruled with an iron fist. Im not banning left and right. Just trying to make it run smoother..

TO EVERYONE ELSE...

Simple fact of the matter here is the powers that be made me a mod.. They seen it fit. Some changes will be made.. You all can roll with them and try out the changes or not. They will be made. They will be tried out. Want to bash me, call me names, cry, or ask how to get the sand out of your vaginas, PM ME OR CALL ME.. Do it again in here and there will be consequences. Ive know alot of you for a long time and consider alot of you friends. I however have to be a mod, I hope you all can respect that.

(now Markies statement)
you know I see Ricks frustration, but only to a point. I am starting to feel like maybe some of these powers that be have an agenda of some kind. what? are they trying to take all of the personal non business related content out of the model forum? will I be labeled a trouble maker, or a mal-content just for voicing an 
opinion? will I get banned or get my thread deleted, because I question the motive's of the layitslow cyber editors? sure i use the sandbox as a social outlet.
sure i have my fun and get some laughter.. but i have kept it to a minimum. 
and i am always respectful. and politically correct. even when I horse play its done
with a non threatening playfulness.. But i keep hearing about these people that left.
and you know how I am starting to take that?. Like the sight is saying 
FUCK THE PEOPLE THAT ARE STILL HEAR.. FUCK THE PEOPLE WHO PRESENTLY TRY TO STAY DOWN AND KEEP IT MODEL AND KEEP IT LAYILOW! WE ONLY CARE ABOUT THE FRIENDS THAT WE HAVE LOST. AND WE WANT THEM BACK. EVEN AT THE EXPENSE OF LOOSING PEOPLE LIKE YOU MARKIE! i mean whats the deal hear?
did somebody strike oil through there keyboard.. and you want to chase us off,
by censuring us until we leave.. then you can turn it into a pay only site? 
yea i sound paranoid, but yall got me afraid to be myself.. 
(oh fuck, if I am not a scale robot I will get banned) come on guys! we are all better 
than that!
I wont loose any money, I dont sell shit in this cyber neck of the woods. but i felt connected. 
i dont have the money or desire to go to half the car shows or model shows I hear 
about. But i still feel like i am a part of something.. because members of my extended family from all over the world, do attend these shows and they tell me about it, and I see there pictures and awards and pictures of the kids and other friends.
so a self appointed outsider like me, gets to feel included.. so now I am to be excluded again?

If i were being a dick? and you said cool it Markie! and i said no, fu^k you,
and i posted some other vulgar stuff on the forum? I'd say I am deserving of some 
sort of time out..a cyber sanction if you will? but to take out or lock a whole thread
because i am peaved or did not get my meds? that makes me suspect that there is something else going on?
I guess me leaving dont mean shit to no body?
(because I am not one of the big doggs) 
well bark bark mother fuckers, because 
I will not cry one tear over your precious big doggs.
. and where I come from?
If a person gets mad and quits something..and storms out of the building 
like he is all big and bad ? and then later comes back to the same place that he said he 
was to good be in?
THAT MAKES HIM A PUNK, A BUSTER..A SUCKER ASS TWO FACE... LIKE FOOLS WHO QUIT A CAR CLUB.. BUT IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS THEY 
ARE FLYING THAT SAME PLAQUE..
HYDRO..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

amt 63, with a nice vert boot. I cut the trunk open today, 
i will be tossing it on a 62 impala frame.. in the very near future...




































im just haven a little fun doing some mock ups with the 64 chevy frame that is 
waiting to sit under my 67 ford..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

1) the paint on the Ghouse is great! FOIL THAT SHIT!!! worst that happens, you fuck up. who cares? clean it up and try again! :biggrin:
2) at the posts by phatras and hydro: good points on both sides....and I'm leaving it at that.
3) on the 63, whats going on in the trunk lid? is that a resin?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 28 2011, 08:30 AM~20438616
> *1) the paint on the Ghouse is great! FOIL THAT SHIT!!! worst that happens, you fuck up. who cares? clean it up and try again! :biggrin:
> 2) at the posts by phatras and hydro: good points on both sides....and I'm leaving it at that.
> 3) on the 63, whats going on in the trunk lid? is that a resin?
> *


that trunk believe it or not is just the old AMT kit. old school tooling 


Looking great Markie, I see you did put some work in!

& on the lil politics, fuck it. I'm not here for that. I'm just doing my thing man.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 28 2011, 07:30 AM~20438616
> *1) the paint on the Ghouse is great! FOIL THAT SHIT!!! worst that happens, you fuck up. who cares? clean it up and try again! :biggrin:
> 2) at the posts by phatras and hydro: good points on both sides....and I'm leaving it at that.
> 3) on the 63, whats going on in the trunk lid? is that a resin?
> *


1. me foil my own glasshouse or any car? IN MY DREAMS if the paint aint half bad,
it will be once i call myself trying to slice evil foil all over it.

2. thanks for reading and responding either way,, your the homie Sin.. and so is Phat.

3. its an old amt 63 hard top, that has a pretty good vert boot. so I cut the trunk
open yesterday because i think I will be building it soon I found some skirts in my stash, and i am going to use an amt 62 impala frame and motor for it, so I dont have to use that plain 1 piece frame.. but I dont cut as clean as i would like to, and you see shard's of plastic around the trunk lid because the window pillars on the inside of body
fall right on the trunk line that i had to slice through..
i think the revel 63 trunk is already open? and I know it has a better frame and motor!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 28 2011, 07:56 AM~20438730
> *that trunk believe it or not is just the old AMT kit.  old school tooling
> Looking great Markie, I see you did put some work in!
> 
> ...


  
did you like when I barked like a dogg? no **** ha ha ha...
that's when i said, bark bark... lol


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> amt 63, with a nice vert boot. I cut the trunk open today,
> i will be tossing it on a 62 impala frame.. in the very near future...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> > amt 63, with a nice vert boot. I cut the trunk open today,
> > i will be tossing it on a 62 impala frame.. in the very near future...
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

It will but the post will still be not straight, you should put some real thin strips of styrene on the post, just to make it stronger and straighter.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 28 2011, 08:56 AM~20439125
> *It will but the post will still be not straight, you should put some real thin strips of styrene on the post, just to make it stronger and straighter.
> *


 the trick is can i do it without it looking like an obvious patch job? 
shit now I am thinkin abortion,, I guess i will look for some styrene that is small enough before i go any further, and what do you suggest? glue that plastic on the inside of the bent pillar? is that possible without sticking out when the windshield 
is mounted?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 08:09 AM~20439216
> *the trick is can i do it without it looking like an obvious patch job?
> shit now I am thinkin abortion,, I guess i will look for some styrene that is small enough before i go any further, and what do you suggest? glue that plastic on the inside of the bent pillar? is that possible without sticking out when the windshield
> is mounted?
> *


Stick it on the inside of the pillar, just have to be careful when you sand the glue and plastic down to where you want it, it shouldn't really bother the windshield.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 28 2011, 09:18 AM~20439265
> *Stick it on the inside of the pillar, just have to be careful when you sand the glue and plastic down to where you want it, it shouldn't really bother the windshield.
> *


 theres sanding? :uh: yea its looking more and more like abortion.. I have an amt
ht 63,, I guess I really did not want a vert anyway? lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 10:28 AM~20439326
> *theres sanding? :uh:  yea its looking more and more like abortion.. I have an amt
> ht 63,, I guess I really did not want a vert anyway? lol
> *


LOL, I feel ya... NEXT!! just save it for later


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 28 2011, 09:54 AM~20439496
> *LOL, I feel ya... NEXT!! just save it for later
> *


 lol Next up? like okay, trey with the defect, get back in line...lol summers 
coming, we are not trying to start it off with the deformed :biggrin: 
the windshield is a little scratchy too.. but I am gonna go foward with this car, and get it out of the way.. I set aside a frame, from some scraps and i was excited to find some skirts in my stash of resin goodies, I dont think the pillar will be to hard to 
to stiffin up?.. I dont have any 63's or 62's in my arsenal...its time I fill in the blanks..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

im just haven a little fun doing some mock ups with the 64 chevy frame that is 
waiting to sit under my 67 ford..





















Lookin good bruh bruh.. Constant life issues, hand me down computer problems, negotiating comp time slots wit the kids, work,, Ugggg... Had'a come by and holla atcha....


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 26 2011, 02:08 PM~20424497
> *thanks dig.. hear is his the guys rims
> 
> 
> ...


Hype Man, BMF--LOL, just get it done.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Apr 28 2011, 05:14 PM~20442357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you listen to me!  yea I feft my weaties for about five minutes the other day,
then reality set in.. me and you have had this talk about 100 times.. 
i think its my own fault? I am the one that keeps bringing it up..
lol me doing my own foil is officially a closed topic...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 10:37 PM~20445218
> *hey hey homie..  always glad to hear from you.... its been a minute..
> you listen to me!    yea I feft my weaties for about five minutes the other day,
> then reality set in.. me and you have had this talk about 100 times..
> ...





























but I like spraying clear.. jus did this a few minutes ago..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 12:04 PM~20447503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i luv that color homie u doin a great job :wow: :thumbsup:

what brand is it by the way?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 10:09 AM~20447517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 29 2011, 10:06 AM~20447505
> *i luv that color homie u doin a great job :wow: :thumbsup:
> 
> what brand is  it by the way?
> *


 thanks OfDat, i got this color for my 68 cadi vert.. and for a two tone with my ford 
delivery wagon,, Its duplicolor Graphite Grey Met.. the clear really wake's it up..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 09:04 AM~20447503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 29 2011, 10:27 AM~20447604
> *:thumbsup:
> *


looks good


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Apr 29 2011, 03:03 PM~20449096
> *looks good
> *


Hey homie.. thanks again.. dude is happy..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 11:09 AM~20447517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeee


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 12:09 PM~20447517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: lookin really good Hydro bro'... :wow: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Apr 29 2011, 07:09 PM~20450608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that boss.. its good hear from you..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 11:09 AM~20447517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice ride


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 29 2011, 10:32 PM~20452108
> *:wow: nice ride
> *


thanks KB..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 12:31 PM~20447625
> *thanks OfDat, i got this color for my 68 cadi vert.. and for a two tone with my ford
> delivery wagon,, Its duplicolor Graphite Grey Met.. the clear really wake's it up..
> *


thanks bro..... yeah that color sets it off real nice :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 30 2011, 03:09 AM~20447517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats one very nice caprice hydro :thumbsup: love the blue on it too, really sets it off i reckon!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 08:09 PM~20447517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That G-house came together really WELL bro ! Those wheel lips dipped in blue nailed it !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I got those noids in the mail yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+May 1 2011, 01:50 AM~20458034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS T.. THE BLUE LIPS ON CHROME WAS THE CUSTOMERS IDEA,
I COULD NOT SEE IT IN HEAD WHEN HE SAID IT.. BUT I TRIED TO GIVE HIM WHAT 
HE WANTED.. AND I ADMIT IT AINT TO BAD.. :biggrin: 

tHERE IS A CAR SHOW NOT 7 MILES FROM MY PLACE TODAY.. BUT i AM NOT FEELING SO GOOD.. AND MY PLAQUE WAS NOT DONE BY LAST FRIDAY LIKE THEY 
PROMISED, SO I WILL BE MISSING THIS SHOW, JUST LIKE I MISS SO MANY OTHERS..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what up kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuz :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 5 2011, 12:51 AM~20488366
> *what up kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuz  :cheesy:
> *


 whats up big homie :biggrin: I was just talking about you yesterday,
I was telling young hogg about your shop..and your rag house..
:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 08:21 AM~20489541
> *whats up big homie :biggrin: I was just talking about you yesterday,
> I was telling young hogg about your shop..and your rag house..
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 75 to be exact :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 5 2011, 08:59 AM~20489735
> *:biggrin:  75 to be exact  :happysad:
> *


 pics or what? bust out loco!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THIS THREAD IS THE HOME OF A HACK ASS WHACK ASS TURD BUILDER!

COVER YOUR NOSE, IF YOU STUMBLE ACROSS THIS IDIOTS THREAD?
THE STENCH MIGHT MAKE YOU HURL! :uh: WHAT A FUCKIN IDIOT!

GOD HYDRO BUILDS LIKE DECOMP aSS!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT UP WEY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 5 2011, 01:02 PM~20491623
> *WHAT UP WEY
> *


que onda loco :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 5 2011, 11:42 AM~20490730
> *THIS THREAD IS THE HOME OF A HACK  ASS WHACK ASS TURD BUILDER!
> 
> COVER YOUR NOSE, IF YOU STUMBLE ACROSS THIS IDIOTS THREAD?
> ...


 :happysad: calm down markie, you're killin your self right now!! if you have customers.....you cant be that bad! PM sent!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 1 2011, 02:05 PM~20460170
> *THANKS BRANT..
> THANKS T.. THE BLUE LIPS ON CHROME WAS THE CUSTOMERS IDEA,
> I COULD NOT SEE IT IN HEAD WHEN HE SAID IT.. BUT I TRIED TO GIVE HIM WHAT
> ...


builds coming along nice homie diggin the detail! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick detail work on the glasshouse :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn man, I just saw the pics of the interior.. looks great. nice touch with the blue buttons, fur & dash detailing

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thank you guys... I know i have been acting like an ass lately ..
so what else is new? :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2011, 04:01 PM~20499136
> *thank you guys... I know i have been acting like an ass lately ..
> so what else is new? :uh:
> *


im currently looking up where invisible hair comes from. Search results are unicorns so far. ITS MOTHER FUCKING UNICORN HUNTING TIME :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 6 2011, 04:02 PM~20499150
> *im currently looking up where invisible hair comes from. Search results are unicorns so far. ITS MOTHER FUCKING UNICORN HUNTING TIME :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


lmao.. yea shoot that hoe, real good for me too..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2011, 04:05 PM~20499176
> *lmao.. yea shoot that hoe, real good for me too..
> *


k i will


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CLOSE THE DOOR
TURN OUT THE LIGHTS



NO SHE WONT BE HOME TONIGHT...


THE SNOW'S FALLS HARDEN DONT YOU KNOW?


THE DOGS OF DOOM ARE HOWLING LOW! 


(MORE TO BE REVEALED) :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

it was cool talking to you the other day wey,I'll hook up yo tre fool


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 07:13 AM~20528629
> *it was cool talking to you the other day wey,I'll hook up yo tre fool
> *


 You too Big T.. In a real way, wey, ha ha. Im glad you made it home safe from 
that club... be careful pimp! I really look forward to seeing the trey with all its 
bling attached.. thanks doggy!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NIce color and that thing is lookin wet !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1964-Buick-Riviera...=item19c55ddae1




http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Kit-Lot-Chassis-...=item56419241c7


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 07:33 PM~20533441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Tonio, you really did the damm thang with this... i cant wait..
thank you big homie..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Check those two links I posted. You need those items.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 08:06 PM~20533767
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1964-Buick-Riviera...=item19c55ddae1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Kit-Lot-Chassis-...=item56419241c7
> *


 yea tone.. the rivi parts are temping.. the guy with the impala parts is determined
to get $30 for each model. he parts out the frames then he sells the motor and the 
body separate...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 06:33 PM~20533441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking wet! what clear is this? no fish eye, huh?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 10:16 PM~20534934
> *Check those two links I posted. You need those items.
> *


 damm I had to come back to look at our rivi.. that mo fo is hot..
and yea,, i am really thinking about the rivi parts.. those rolex piece's 
almost always come in handy..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 12 2011, 02:08 AM~20535517
> *looking wet!  what clear is this?  no fish eye, huh?
> *


Scalefinishes clear with orange pearl powder added.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 11 2011, 11:45 PM~20535679
> *Scalefinishes clear with orange pearl powder added.
> *



thx bro :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 12 2011, 09:45 AM~20535679
> *Scalefinishes clear with orange pearl powder added.
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice work up in here hydro keep it goning homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 13 2011, 09:29 PM~20549396
> *nice work up in here hydro keep it goning homie
> *


 thanks sr.. i get by with a little help from my friends! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I got these two cars to to keep me busy while i wait for my current builds to get foiled. I started painting the motor of the ford last night...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

no turning back on the pancho 57.. it will be complete in a day or two..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@May 14 2011, 02:35 PM~20552515
> *looking good
> *


thanks SB


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 12 2011, 02:08 AM~20535517
> *looking wet!  what clear is this?  no fish eye, huh?
> *


Wash the primed body with dish soap and a soft toothbrush; allow it to air-dry. Just before you shoot, make sure your hands are clean and oil-free, have a tack rag handy to remove any dust that may have settled onto the body. I haven't had fish-eyes for _years_ now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 15 2011, 12:59 PM~20557320
> *Wash the primed body with dish soap and a soft toothbrush; allow it to air-dry. Just before you shoot, make sure your hands are clean and oil-free, have a tack rag handy to remove any dust that may have settled onto the body. I haven't had fish-eyes for years now.
> *


 I GOT ALOT TO LEARN FROM YOU TONI.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 03:42 PM~20557475
> *I GOT ALOT TO LEARN FROM YOU TONI.
> *


I'm still learnin' myself! :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay so I know, I should have done a cleaner job on pancho's old car...
I really did not know that I would have such a problem re-mounting the tail lights?
I picked up alot of scuff's and nicks while storing the car and the dis-assembled
piece's in a cabinet for so long.. i see now that i should have prepped the parts by smoothing out the old glue and paint before re-mounting them.. 
as always when i am near completion? I start fucking up, or I get impatient 
and i over look potential problems until Its damm near to late!
i kept the same drive shaft, but i swapped out a ford leaf spring and axle.
I love the choice of wheels and knock off's with this color. 
and I knew I wanted a booty kit.. so i made do with this banged up old spare kit 
that i had in my stash... even with all my little fuck ups?
pancho's original work.. makes me love lines and the statement of this car.. and it is 
a welcome addition to my 2011 line up..
I will be doing another 57 bel-air,, and two more 57 nomads.. i am going to try real 
hard to have skirts and bumper kits on all of them...

























































































I also swapped out the headlight len's with under sized glass from a 57 ford..
the glue was still wet when took this mug shot picture.. its starting to dry clear
all ready...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

[


















[/quote]

I LOVE 57'S WEY.ESPECIALLY THIS CLEAN,


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are looking great Hydro.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks Homies.. :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the park backdrop looks great in the shot!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I just noticed the screw drive? cylinders on the 65! great idea!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 21 2011, 09:19 AM~20598807
> *I just noticed the screw drive? cylinders on the 65! great idea!!!
> *


thanks Sin.. I put on the side wing windows on the vert, fuckin backwards...
so I dont know if i want to mount them? I got the glass on the outside of the chrome
when they should be on the inside...
I kind of missed my target when I put on the door handles,, and I dont want to 
remove paint by taking them off? 


the kit did not come with sun visors, and i did not want to take them from my other
65 vert kit.. 
the kit did not come a steering wheel, so i used what i think is a 64 steering wheel?
and it had no steering column so I used one off a 72 camero...
I picked out this color for hearse to paint back in O9. he did the foil on the car and the seats, he did the flocking on the floor and the doors..and I did the detail on the dashboard...
you cant see it but I sprayed the spokes with universal black, then spritzed the spokes with silver flake... the frame has chrome coils in the front with the red 
coils in the back..and i have to find some side view mirrors..the one that it came with goes on the passenger side.. I need one for the driver side..

Oh yea: dont let me forget to say?















bla bla bla...........bla bla bla bla bla....bla bla bla.. bloo bluh bla bla.. 
bla bla bla.....Lol.. Pure Hydrohype..
L.. U.. G.. K.. yall..........


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

over all, it's a great build! good job man :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 21 2011, 12:25 PM~20599619
> *over all, it's a great build! good job man :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

builds alwayz lookin look as usual Hydro bro'... :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 11:12 AM~20599328
> *thanks Sin.. I put on the side wing windows on the vert, fuckin backwards...
> so I dont know if i want to mount them? I got the glass on the outside of the chrome
> when they should be on the inside...
> ...


LOVING THE TAILLIGHTS.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks nice !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 21 2011, 08:09 PM~20600880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ahahahahahahaha hahaha ahahahaha ahahahaha ahahahaha :roflmao:

Bla bla blah blah blah..... Oh Markie, Im so glad you can actually take a joke bro. The vert looks outstanding broseph and I got to agree with hearse. I love the tail lights!! :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Looks good Hydro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+May 21 2011, 06:04 PM~20600863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

its a little to cloudy for outdoor pic's today.. 
Im just waiting on a bumper kit, and a hood ornament...  
got the chevy kit sitting in primer now..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 29 2011, 02:57 PM~20651881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass Hydro bro'... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

=dfwr83;14099423]bad ass Hydro bro'... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:[/QUOTE]
thanks brother D.. I am especially glad to hear from you bro. considering all the weather and flood shit going on in your neck of the woods right now.. I finished the blue ford late Saturday night but I got to figure out how to work around this 
new and un-improved sight we got hear!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php
i am just putting the uploader link in a place where I know i can find it..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Been away from teh cpu over the wknd. your outside pics look great bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> Been away from teh cpu over the wknd. your outside pics look great bro! :thumbsup:


THANKS DIG.. I KNOW i BEEN ACTING A FOOL THIS MORNING,, IT WONT BE THE LAST TIME I HAVE A TANTRUM WHEN I DONT GET MY WAY... LATER ON I AM GOING TO WATCH SPACE GHOST VIDEO SOME MORE... THEN I AM GOING TO WHORE UP SOME THREADS WITH MY BLUE 57...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> its a little to cloudy for outdoor pic's today..
> Im just waiting on a bumper kit, and a hood ornament...
> got the chevy kit sitting in primer now..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


>


diggin this old school look hydro nice work homie!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pina's LRM replica said:


> diggin this old school look hydro nice work homie!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin:


 thanks alot homie,, Im pretty happy with it.. I think a set of rabbit ears would have really set it off? but all in all i am 
pleased..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


>


nice hydro looks badass with the supremes :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What are you talking about Hydro with all this talk that you can't foil.... You have finished like 2 dozen builds this year that all have foil. Looking good!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


>



Real nice Hydro!!!! I like that blue:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks good hydro,good luck at the show on your side wey.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I see you looking good now all you need is a front 2 back kit


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> Looks good hydro,good luck at the show on your side wey.


x2!! Sunday you said? REPRESENT, REPRESENT!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice hydro looks badass with the supremes :thumbsup:


 Thanks homie...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> x2!! Sunday you said? Represent, represent!!!


 yea it's right around the corner dogg..
I know THAT SOME of the heavy hitter's from so. Cal will be there. 
I CAN HEAR YOUR VOICE'S NOW; DONT BE NERVOUS MARKIE, JUST GO THERE AND HAVE
A GOOD TIME:thumbsup: THANKS DIG.. I'M GONNA BRING MY A GAME FOR THE CLIQUE!
AND I WILL BE OKAY,, D2S WILL MORE THAN LIKELY BE THERE, AND YOU KNOW THEY SHOW US LUV?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice hydro looks badass with the supremes :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE. i REALLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MKD904 said:


> What are you talking about Hydro with all this talk that you can't foil.... You have finished like 2 dozen builds this year that all have foil. Looking good!!!!!


 THANKS MKD. THIS CAR MAKES 10 COMPLETIONS SO FAR.. I AM TRYING FOR MORE QUALITY THAN QUANTITY. AND I AM DOING ALOT MORE OF MY OWN PAINTING THIS YEAR.
BUT IT IS ONLY BECAUSE OF MY FRIENDS THAT I HAVE ANY COMPLETIONS TO SPEAK OF? BECAUSE HYDRO STILL DONT FOIL! i AM WAITING ON 3 CARS THAT I PAINTED TO GET BACK FROM FOIL RIGHT NOW.. AND ONCE A CAR HAS PAINT FOIL AND CLEAR, I AM STILL NOT OUT OF THE WOODS BECAUSE I RUN THE RISK OF MESSING SOMETHING UP WHILE I AM TRYING TO FINISH THE THING.. THAT IS WHY I COMPLIMENT ALL YOU GOOD BUILDERS SO MUCH!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MAZDAT said:


> Real nice Hydro!!!! I like that blue:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS MAZ.. SLAMMED SHOWED ME A FEW DIFFERENT SHADES BEFORE i WENT WITH THIS ONE..
AT THE TIME I WAS UNDECIDED ON THE BUMPER KIT.. WHEN I DID DECIDE ON THE KIT? I AM GLAD I FOUND A BLUE THAT WAS CLOSE TO THE SHADE OF THE CAR..



TINGOS said:


> Looks good hydro,good luck at the show on your side wey.


THANKS TINGOS..



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I see you looking good now all you need is a front 2 back kit


THANKS SB


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ford is off da hook Hydro bro'...dem supremes set it off. :wow::worship: good luck at da show wey...
ay wey...send me ur mailin info n a pm. i got something here i wanna send u...:shh:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Be on the look-out...


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

nice colour combo and loving the supremes hydro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Check your mailbox


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, that Rivi is HOT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dfwr83 said:


> Ford is off da hook Hydro bro'...dem supremes set it off. :wow::worship: good luck at da show wey...
> ay wey...send me ur mailin info n a pm. i got something here i wanna send u...:shh:


 thank's D.. theres nothing like getting good news from my family..



Tonioseven said:


> Be on the look-out...


be on the look out is right.. Hey Tonio: I told some of these fools that you was hooking me up with some secret shit//
63 buick nitro lowrider... ha ha.. man that light interior sets' it off with real class... you know I am gonna put chrome 2 ways on those rims.. and that bitch is sexy for real......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

b_moneystyles said:


> nice colour combo and loving the supremes hydro!


thanks b. i appreciate it homie..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Be on the look-out...


I like me a Rivi any day...specially looking like this one!!! Nice job Tonio:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> thank's D.. theres nothing like getting good news from my family..
> 
> 
> be on the look out is right.. Hey Tonio: I told some of these fools that you was hooking me up with some secret shit//
> 63 buick nitro lowrider... ha ha.. man that light interior sets' it off with real class... you know I am gonna put chrome 2 ways on those rims.. and that bitch is sexy for real......


 beautiful rivi


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> thank's D.. theres nothing like getting good news from my family..
> 
> 
> be on the look out is right.. Hey Tonio: I told some of these fools that you was hooking me up with some secret shit//
> 63 buick nitro lowrider... ha ha.. man that light interior sets' it off with real class... you know I am gonna put chrome 2 ways on those rims.. and that bitch is sexy for real......


No problem; I just wanted to see what that paint is gonna look like on an upcoming GT-R project. Lamborghini Arancio Borealis.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT IT DO WEY.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> No problem; I just wanted to see what that paint is gonna look like on an upcoming GT-R project. Lamborghini Arancio Borealis.


 dont trip, you can use any of my cars for a genny pig any time you want..



TINGOS said:


> WHAT IT DO WEY.


whats crackin playa?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Be on the look-out...


thats on point right there!! clean and wet lookin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> thats on point right there!! clean and wet lookin!! :thumbsup:


 tonio got down...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just showin' some love (No ****!)  I'm too damned lazy to work on my own Rivi. SMH!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> Just showin' some love (No ****!)  I'm too damned lazy to work on my own Rivi. SMH!


 snap out of it..


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

thats a badass rivi daammm:wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That ford came out super fucking clean..glad ya like the outcome of it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> That ford came out super fucking clean..glad ya like the outcome of it.


 fuck yea Brian.. i noticed a few people stop and check it out today... and it got some prop's from some of the older guys
at the show today.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> fuck yea Brian.. i noticed a few people stop and check it out today... and it got some prop's from some of the older guys
> at the show today.



hell yea, that ford came out nice homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jojo in VV said:


> hell yea, that ford came out nice homie! :thumbsup:


thanks bro..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sounds an looks like u had a good day Hydro...rep'd L.U.G.K. n Cali, bad ass wey.:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> fuck yea Brian.. i noticed a few people stop and check it out today... and it got some prop's from some of the older guys
> at the show today.


 good showin hydro!!! all the rides looking tight!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dfwr83 said:


> sounds an looks like u had a good day Hydro...rep'd L.U.G.K. n Cali, bad ass wey.:thumbsup:


 Yea i am glad i went.. if i had known the spot was gonna be so laid back?
and the parking was so easy? i would have drove my lo lo... but its all good, 
I dont like putting pressure on myself, but damm I got to step my game up..and pay more attention to what and how 
i build.? I did not put the cars in any kind of order, now that I am lookin at the pic's.? I see that I just wanted to fill out the paper work with any old thing. and find a shady place to sit.. but I guess thats how you learn...?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

*hell yeah.*

I see you Markie,holdin it down,much respect homie..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YUP YUP MARKIE.I FEEL YOU ON HITTING A SHOW & IT'S BEEN A WHILE TO BE OUT OF THE GAME.BUT, ONCE YOU THERE,IT'S LIKE YOU NEVER LEFT.SAME OLD FEELING,JUST SOME NEW FACES.GLAD YOU MADE IT TO A SHOW TO START SOME BRAIN STORMING.I KNOW I DO.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> good showin hydro!!! all the rides looking tight!


 yea thanks Sin.. I do love my own shit..and i was proud of my little arsenal, even though those other guys killed me something terrible.
. I felt like I fired off a few deadly rounds to let California know that a new Clique has been training,
and is determined to get a piece of the pie! 
But dude its funny how my brain thinks of shit after the fact? (like I not be bringing 15 cars to a show again any time soon) But looking back at the pictures? I realize I did all kind of stuff backwards without really thinking.. in the front row
i got a 66 promo then a 67 impala and way in the back almost hidden, is my vert 65.. then the cadi divide's the chevy's 
and i got the stock 68? all impala's should have been bringing up the front line? and the two fords should have been parked together.. and each 58 should have been side to side? and the hood to the low rod pace wagon should have been open? and i know I type and talk alot? but my hand writing looks like I am autistic.. I doubt anybody could read my chicken scratch? lol and then I placed the paper under my cars so you could not read my name! like i said? i have to learn to relax, and pay more attention, and think a little better about what i am doing?



machio said:


> I see you Markie,holdin it down,much respect homie..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thanks brother,, being able to fly the LUGK flag? make's me proud, and that gave me the motivation to show up...



TINGOS said:


> YUP YUP MARKIE.I FEEL YOU ON HITTING A SHOW & IT'S BEEN A WHILE TO BE OUT OF THE GAME.BUT, ONCE YOU THERE,IT'S LIKE YOU NEVER LEFT.SAME OLD FEELING,JUST SOME NEW FACES.GLAD YOU MADE IT TO A SHOW TO START SOME BRAIN STORMING.I KNOW I DO.


 Real shit: family, I was to hot yesterday to really think.. but now my brain is doing a 
number on me!:thumbsup: and damm I wanted to smoke when I got home..lol
but i did'nt.. it aint time yet!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> fuck yea Brian.. i noticed a few people stop and check it out today... and it got some prop's from some of the older guys
> at the show today.


 Nice show Hydro and nice work with the Ford


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


> Nice show Hydro and nice work with the Ford


 THANKS Siim..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


> Nice show Hydro and nice work with the Ford


 THANKS Siim..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> fuck yea Brian.. i noticed a few people stop and check it out today... and it got some prop's from some of the older guys
> at the show today.


nice collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice collection :thumbsup:


 gracia's homie..


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> gracia's homie..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Daaaaaam Hydro hit a show and brought some heat!!! Vicious lineup OGee.....


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> fuck yea Brian.. i noticed a few people stop and check it out today... and it got some prop's from some of the older guys
> at the show today.


GREAT LINE UP BRO , GOOD SEEING YOU AGAIN KEEP THEM RIDES COMMING BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i forgot to thank my boy markie he made it to the show :biggrin: lol...... it was blast kickin it with u brother u brought sum heavy hitters and they wer all sum badass builds too. hope to kick it with u again homie anytime u wanna come over to the BACKYARD ur more than welcomed to come over 




ROLL CALL........


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Bro that was an ass load of cars! You showed up and showed off! Great job!

PM me your address I'm gonna send you a painted  kit for you to put together and add to your arsenal.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

:wave:Very nice line up HYDRO :thumbsup:...maybe one day ill build something worth showing


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

warsr67 said:


> GREAT LINE UP BRO , GOOD SEEING YOU AGAIN KEEP THEM RIDES COMMING BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave: *x2...*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Daaaaaam Hydro hit a show and brought some heat!!! Vicious lineup OGee.....


 Thanks Jimbo, that means alot homie,
Im glad you got that phone/web shit working.
we all miss you around these parts! 



warsr67 said:


> GREAT LINE UP BRO , GOOD SEEING YOU AGAIN KEEP THEM RIDES COMMING BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 I agree with you bro.. I still look at you guys like rock stars..lol i got alot of respect you bro,
real shit? it was an honor to put my cars on the same table as you...




bigdogg323 said:


> i forgot to thank my boy markie he made it to the show :biggrin: lol...... it was blast kickin it with u brother u brought sum heavy hitters and they wer all sum badass builds too. hope to kick it with u again homie anytime u wanna come over to the BACKYARD ur more than welcomed to come over
> I dont even have to say it! us kickin it together to shoot the shit.. and look at some cars..and swap war stories? it had to happen...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

65rivi said:


> Bro that was an ass load of cars! You showed up and showed off! Great job!
> 
> PM me your address I'm gonna send you a painted  kit for you to put together and add to your arsenal.


 thanks rivi; fuck yea, you dont have to tell me twice.. im sending a PM right now..




sneekyg909 said:


>


 :wave:Very nice line up HYDRO :thumbsup:...maybe one day ill build something worth showing [/QUOTE]
that day is today... and thanks for comps homie.. 



just ripe said:


> :wave: *x2...*


 fuck yea bro.. it was a good day... i was in a good mood, so i just let you guys take all those 
trophy's....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hydro had a mean o' line up of beautiful cars!!!! Nice job on the builds!! And it was also a pleasure of meeting you bro, now I could put a face on the name. Keep those builds coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MAZDAT said:


> Hydro had a mean o' line up of beautiful cars!!!! Nice job on the builds!! And it was also a pleasure of meeting you bro, now I could put a face on the name. Keep those builds coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks Maz.. it was good seeing you too.. 
I feel like I already know you guys, cause we talk all the time.. but you guys show up so deep, its hard to remember all the name's and face's...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks Jimbo, that means alot homie,
> Im glad you got that phone/web shit working.
> we all miss you around these parts!
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't get over that color on the 57. In my shop it looked alot darker...but looks sweet with the rest of the lineup..is a real knockout 1-2 punch fo sho


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jimbo, that means alot homie,
> ...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

hey hydro what up man your line up was bad ass bro you had some bad ass models keep up the good work you represented your mcc to the fullest bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh completely agree there Markie... n ow ya just wait til his 70 dodge charger R/T gets done...near the 4th of july. Completely rebuilt 440 magnum, cars been rebuilt ground up for the past two months..and nearly done. And from the way its looking..we can't find anything on this car... Vin # is correct.. #s matching car and seems to be a one of only one built...super rare car. Care to see the price of that one? Lol


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

ANY THING NEW HOMIE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

candilove said:


> hey hydro what up man your line up was bad ass bro you had some bad ass models keep up the good work you represented your mcc to the fullest bro


 HEY THANKS BRO.. YOU WAS OUT THERE SHINING 
LIKE A MO FO YOURSELF... IM STILL DEALING WITH THAT FOIL HANDYCAPT.. BUT I FEEL BETTER ABOUT ALOT OF MY CARS, BECAUSE I AM PAINTING.. AND THE MESS ON MY TABLE TELL'S ME I AM BUILDING! IT WAS REAL COOL MEETING 
YOU..CANDI.. WE WILL CHOP IT UP AGAIN SOON BRO.. MAYBE DIP TO ONE OF THEM VALLEY CRUZZ SPOTS.? I THINK I STILL GOT YOUR NUMBER..



SlammdSonoma said:


> Oh completely agree there Markie... n ow ya just wait til his 70 dodge charger R/T gets done...near the 4th of july. Completely rebuilt 440 magnum, cars been rebuilt ground up for the past two months..and nearly done. And from the way its looking..we can't find anything on this car... Vin # is correct.. #s matching car and seems to be a one of only one built...super rare car. Care to see the price of that one? Lol


 MOPAR TALK MAKES ME SAD SOMETIMES.. WHEN I WAS A TEEN MY FRIEND HAD A CORNET WITH A 440,
HE USE TO TEAR MY ASS UP,,(NO HOM0) i HAD A 74 TORINO WITH A 351 WINDSER..(WISH IT WAS A CLEVLAND)
BUT SOON AFTER I GOT MY FIRST REAL CAR..70 CHALLANGER WITH A 383, AND I STARTED HANDING HIM HIS ASS ON A DAILY BASIS.. HIS 440 WAS STOCK AND MY 383 WAS BUILT..ISKY CAM.. HOLLY 650.. HAYES PREASURE PLATE, 
MCLOUD CLUTCH,, BORGIN BECK THROWOUT BERRING... MUNCIE 4 SPEED..I WANTED A HURST, BUT i SILL GOT THE JOB DONE.. .. YEA THE CAR YOUR TALKING ABOUT? MY GUESS, THE TICKET ON THAT WOULD BE CLOSE TO 100 G'S... 



Trikejustclownin said:


> ANY THING NEW HOMIE


 67 FORD GALAXIE WILL BE BACK ON THE TABLE REAL SOON..
ALONG WITH A 63 VERT IMPALA..76 CAPRICE TOO..YOU CAN SEE THEM IN MY THREAD OR LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS THREAD.. BUT I GOT SOME OTHER GOODIE'S UP MY SLEEVE..THAT WILL BE OUT IN THE NEXT MONTH OR SO..
I PLAN ON DOING ALOT OF PAINTING THIS SUMMER.. I BEEN STOCKING UP ON ALOT OF COLORS THAT I AM HAPPY WITH.
BUT I ALSO GOT ALOT OF TALENTED BUILDERS WHO ARE LAYING PAINT FOR ME AS WE SPEAK.. AND JUST THE OTHER DAY i GOT TWO OUTSTANDING PAINTED CARS IN THE MAIL.. BUY TWO SICK ASS PAINTERS.. BUT I AM GOING TO CHILL FOR MINUTE,, BECAUSE I REALLY WANT TO GET WITH THE 3 OTHER CARS FIRST.. BUT I WILL SAY THIS.
ONE OF THE CARS IS A 65, AND I AM SENDING OUT THE UNDIES AND THE EXHAUST TO GET CHROMED THIS MONTH..
(FUCKIN ANOTHER HYDRO LETTER) WELL SHIT.. YOU ASKED TRIKE..LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZ :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHAHA JK BRO.......


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah that's what we was thinking... and it came from a lady that's well known here in town known as the purple lady....u can figure out the color of the car now...lol. its not goin back completely original, gonna have a few things from fast and furious charger...but not over done..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZ :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHAHA JK BRO.......


LOL FUCKER..



SlammdSonoma said:


> Yeah that's what we was thinking... and it came from a lady that's well known here in town known as the purple lady....u can figure out the color of the car now...lol. its not goin back completely original, gonna have a few things from fast and furious charger...but not over done..


RIGHT ON..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT UP HYDRO?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

TINGOS said:


> WHAT UP HYDRO?


 whats up my brother? Im takin it easy today,, Im feelin kind of dizzy and a kikka got chills.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sent your paint & decal sheet out today :thumbsup: ..only been trying all week to get to the post ofc :ugh:

it should be there by Thursday.

0309 1830 0001 4842 1673


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Glass House, ford, on they way
0310 2640 0001 4102 9526


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ROLL CALL SUPP STORY MAN :wave:






so what's up we gonna do that trade markie :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> ROLL CALL SUPP *STORY MAN* :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

machio said:


> Glass House, ford, on they way
> 0310 2640 0001 4102 9526


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


>


whats up guys..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> whats up guys..


what it doo homes


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:ro:rofl:fl:


danny chawps said:


> what it doo homes


:roflO WE KNOW THS GUY?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> :ro:rofl:fl:
> :roflO WE KNOW THS GUY?


ofcourse you do , im yo papi , im finally gonna start on your trey homes , i gotta finish a monte though first :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

danny chawps said:


> ofcourse you do , im yo papi , im finally gonna start on your trey homes , i gotta finish a monte though first :happysad:


 what's this guys name? Donny Chomps? I think i remember some fool buy that name?:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php this is so i dont loose the image link..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ROLL CALL....... :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> ROLL CALL....... :wave:


 wass up Loco...?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> wass up Loco...?


nm bro how been bro feelin better


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> nm bro how been bro feelin better


 yea getting stronger thank's


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> nm bro how been bro feelin better


 yea getting stronger thank's


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I see you feeling better Hydro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

65rivi said:


> I see you feeling better Hydro!


 yea i even got my fat ass on a bicycle today... and pulled out the low low long enough to play some Isley's and Kool and the Gang 
on the stereo!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

65rivi said:


> I see you feeling better Hydro!


 yea i even got my fat ass on a bicycle today... and pulled out the low low long enough to play some Isley's and Kool and the Gang 
on the stereo!:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus up Hydro..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

machio said:


> Wus up Hydro..


Hey big homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

good to see ya back.. it's been kinda quiet w/o u around man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Did that bicycle need training wheels ole buddy? Lol. J/k


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Did that bicycle need training wheels ole buddy? Lol. J/k


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Did that bicycle need training wheels ole buddy? Lol. J/k


 It's almost that time. Im feeling pretty old..




dig_derange said:


> good to see ya back.. it's been kinda quiet w/o u around man


 I've been sort of messsin around with the rivi.. for a day or two...but mostly starring at an empty trunk for three days..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Did that bicycle need training wheels ole buddy? Lol. J/k


 It's almost that time. Im feeling pretty old..




dig_derange said:


> good to see ya back.. it's been kinda quiet w/o u around man


 I've been sort of messsin around with the rivi.. for a day or two...but mostly starring at an empty trunk for three days..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Good ole double postin fool.


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

wassup big homie, i see ya doing ya thang. imma have to come visit soon


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

folkster34 said:


> wassup big homie, i see ya doing ya thang. imma have to come visit soon


It's always good to see you baby bro... Have a good 4th.... and stay safe.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

folkster34 said:


> wassup big homie, i see ya doing ya thang. imma have to come visit soon


It's always good to see you baby bro... Have a good 4th.... and stay safe.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave::finger:























:biggrin::roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave::finger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you too home boy: keep you and your daughter safe, living out there in la la land!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> you too home boy: keep you and your daughter safe, living out there in la la land!


:yes: :thumbsup: lol.....






supp buddy how u been bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :yes: :thumbsup: lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im trying to pull my head out of my _ss. you know? lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

what did you use as a power source for the color bar? 


FYI I only made the wires so long so you could have placement options, you can always cut the length down if they're too long.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont have to pull your head out of your ass too far Markie.... The Rivi came out badass brother!! Thats a nice color... Love the setup in the trunk too!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> what did you use as a power source for the color bar?
> 
> 
> FYI I only made the wires so long so you could have placement options, you can always cut the length down if they're too long.


you know what? I did not even think of cutting any wire, until the thing was already mounted and twinkling under my dash board. and then I pissed myself off by 
loosing the little black knob's you had on there... I had to do some grinding on the back of the interior tub, behind the fire wall so the wire would sit flush without grounding out,
and thats when I think the vibration of the dremel made the knob's pop off! as far as power? there is a 3 volt watch battery stuffed behind the back seat, under all the other wire... I should have done a cleaner better job of mounting, fitting, and tucking
the wire for the over all build...but what the hell... Im still way proud of the completion.. and hella great-full for all the help I get from all the homie's..



darkside customs said:


> Dont have to pull your head out of your ass too far Markie.... The Rivi came out badass brother!! Thats a nice color... Love the setup in the trunk too!!


 thanks darkside, my neighbor borrowed my camera, and since i got it back I am not comfortable with some of its pictures.. I am surprised 
you can see anything in the trunk?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: :wave: :wave:


what's up homie 4 life? I see you dogg.. I still ninja on your threads from time to time.. I know you staY BUSY LIKE A REAL BUILDER!
iM STILL SNEAKING ALOT OF PEAKS OF THE MONTE!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cuzzin Markie; whattup? Just stoppin' through. Don't worry about the Caddy filler panels, the dude got rid of the car.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Hydro,pullin a late night shift over here.Got both rides cleared and foiled,


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Sup Hydro,pullin a late night shift over here.Got both rides cleared and foiled,


DAMN!!! clean Machio wey...:wow::loco::run::drama:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

sup D,my bad Hydro,thaught I was in the club tread ,dident mean to hore up your tread homie.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> sup D,my bad Hydro,thaught I was in the club tread ,dident mean to hore up your tread homie.


X2 Markie... 

wats up Machio...pullin a late nite shift ay wey. like how i do...u jus do it better wit ur skillz. '58 an '62 r off da hook!!! dat '62 looks wicked wit it all gold plated...ima need to do one up like dat.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> Cuzzin Markie; whattup? Just stoppin' through. Don't worry about the Caddy filler panels, the dude got rid of the car.


Cool, right now i am lookin at the new rivi everyday.. until I start something else...

the 58 and the 62 are lookin real clean and bad ass Machio.. pust up shit when you want to bro it's cool!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hey Markie, I got your interior tub today. I'm trying to think of something to put in the back seat to disguise the switch for the color bar, any ideas? try to think of things that a person might find in the back seat of a hydrohype car (besides a dead hooker).


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wutup Markie!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yo markie! whats haaaaapnin?


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> It's always good to see you baby bro... Have a good 4th.... and stay safe.....


yo, check the charger out, its came a long way... well not that long. im bored now. think i wanna hummer h3


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

heres the old lac when i brought it back up here yrs ago


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

ALRIGHT HOMIE, I TRIED TO GET YOUR OPINION ON WHAT TO PUT IN YOU BACK SEAT TO COVER THE SWITCH, AND i GOT NO RESPONSE. SO I HOPE YOU LIKE SIERRA NEVADA PALE ALE AS MUCH AS I DO....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

There you go Markie, I cleaned up your wiring, fixed your color bar face (you have no idea how difficult that is when the thing is already mounted! haha), got your steering wheel on straight, and mounted your switch (even made you a little tool for turning it on and off when it's in the Rivi)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> hey Markie, I got your interior tub today. I'm trying to think of something to put in the back seat to disguise the switch for the color bar, any ideas? try to think of things that a person might find in the back seat of a hydrohype car (besides a dead hooker).


lol... damm I tell you one story of how I lost the keys to the hand cuff's? and you make a big deal about it!




folkster34 said:


> yo, check the charger out, its came a long way... well not that long. im bored now. think i wanna hummer h3


pay off the Charger, then put a motor in it..:thumbsup: I should have known that you would have no problem with the new
layitlow server and picture uploader?



sinicle said:


> There you go Markie, I cleaned up your wiring, fixed your color bar face (you have no idea how difficult that is when the thing is already mounted! haha), got your steering wheel on straight, and mounted your switch (even made you a little tool for turning it on and off when it's in the Rivi)


 I had home issue's sunday and monday, I then I had company last night when i first viewed your post...
I knew putting a lid on a mounted bar would be a challenge? but you got down in my 48 year old interior tub..
I love the idea of beer bottle.. that was some cleaver shit... 
hey with the switch where it is? does the interior tub sit flat when sitting it on a flat surface? 
Doug you got down, and in record time... thanks brother.. i am very grateful.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah, homie, it sits flush. I MAY be headed to LA this weekend, if so, I'll just deliver the tub myself if it's cool with you?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

folkster34 said:


> heres the old lac when i brought it back up here yrs ago


damm: I remember when I first lifted this car? my homie wanted a single pump that would hop good and 3 wheel with ease?
so give him a 12 battery rack with 2 pumps for the back.. and a number 11 Italian pump with adex dump for the front.
that caR LOOKED AND WORKED GOOD... IN THIS PICTURE MY FAMILY LEE IS ONLY RUNNING 2 PUMPS AND 4 BATTERY'S.. 



sinicle said:


> yeah, homie, it sits flush. I MAY be headed to LA this weekend, if so, I'll just deliver the tub myself if it's cool with you?


Fuck yea.. I will start answering my phone calls more so i dont leave you hanging..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> ALRIGHT HOMIE, I TRIED TO GET YOUR OPINION ON WHAT TO PUT IN YOU BACK SEAT TO COVER THE SWITCH, AND i GOT NO RESPONSE. SO I HOPE YOU LIKE SIERRA NEVADA PALE ALE AS MUCH AS I DO....





sinicle said:


> There you go Markie, I cleaned up your wiring, fixed your color bar face (you have no idea how difficult that is when the thing is already mounted! haha), got your steering wheel on straight, and mounted your switch (even made you a little tool for turning it on and off when it's in the Rivi)


dat is jus crazy...ima need a few of dem bottles n my '99's cup holders. lol...BUD. haha...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> ALRIGHT HOMIE, I TRIED TO GET YOUR OPINION ON WHAT TO PUT IN YOU BACK SEAT TO COVER THE SWITCH, AND i GOT NO RESPONSE. SO I HOPE YOU LIKE SIERRA NEVADA PALE ALE AS MUCH AS I DO....


that's fuckin crazy.. recognized that label right away man, nice work. that's my shit right there too :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Im gonna be at your place tomorrow afternoon, call me if you got questions!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> Im gonna be at your place tomorrow afternoon, call me if you got questions!


 ARE YOU HOUSE BROKEN?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> ARE YOU HOUSE BROKEN?


I shit the bed....... but I'm not stayin over


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> I shit the bed....... but I'm not stayin over


Aw ight G!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :drama: looking good markie d


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: :drama: looking good markie d


 MUCH LOVE FOOL!
I know you still getting down on that plastic... I have not touched anything in over a week, 
but I know Im still in the zone for some more builds,,,


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> MUCH LOVE FOOL!
> I know you still getting down on that plastic... I have not touched anything in over a week,
> but I know Im still in the zone for some more builds,,,


I started up on my build yesterday after a long break... I was going to send Darin a frame to do the suspension for me but decided I needed o give it a shot first... so I'll be pretty busy this weekend getting my suspension and hydro setup built for my models... Imma lock myself in my dungeon and get to work.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

65rivi said:


> I started up on my build yesterday after a long break... I was going to send Darin a frame to do the suspension for me but decided I needed o give it a shot first... so I'll be pretty busy this weekend getting my suspension and hydro setup built for my models... Imma lock myself in my dungeon and get to work.


that's great new's Rivi.. keep all of us posted homie..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*hood*

Do you still have the hood for the 64 amt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Do you still have the hood for the 64 amt


 i have to look.....


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> i have to look.....



if you do pm me


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Where you been Chatty Cathy!?!?!


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's still M.O.P. Missing On Posting. Nothing on his FB page either.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PERDITION said:


> He's still M.O.P. Missing On Posting. Nothing on his FB page either.


think he ran off with that chick that was gonna be his new room mate?! :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I got his m.o. and haven't heard shit from him as far as if he needs em asap or what?!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I have noticed a certain ranting like missing from threads..... lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

ALRIGHT HYDRO, I KNOW YOU'RE ALIVE, NOW STOP BEING RECLUSIVE AND DAYDREAMIN ABOUT PUSSY!!!

POST UP!!! 

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> ALRIGHT HYDRO, I KNOW YOU'RE ALIVE, NOW STOP BEING RECLUSIVE AND DAYDREAMIN ABOUT PUSSY!!!
> 
> POST UP!!!
> 
> ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


HYDRO,SIN IS TALKING TO YOU WEY.LOL. WHERE YOU AT? M.I.A.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok fellas here's a slight update on the where a bouts on markie d aka (hydrohype) i called him on his bitrhday and to my surprise he was in court  so i do not know if he is busted or out freee. i recently called him couple more times and nothing so i think he went on a vavcation on our corrections dept lol.... But Hopefully he didin and just lhao on us posting on his thread :rflmao: :rflmao: hopefully this helps guys


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

nah, he's fine. he called me a few nights back but I was asleep. he left a VM saying that he's just been busy chasing some broad or something.

goofy ass hydro, get your ass on line!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> nah, he's fine. he called me a few nights back but I was asleep. he left a VM saying that he's just been busy chasing some broad or something.
> 
> goofy ass hydro, get your ass on line!


uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, well good to see he aint locked up, or in the middle of some big chicks ass crack... we miss ya Chatty Cathy... it's too quiet with out the hydro and the wonderbread....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DJ-ROY said:


>


good one to get his attention right here wey.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

middle finger to the haters.. open arms to the one's that love me!





:rofl: JACKWAGONS!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dam Hydro I was wondering who that was in that glass house up early in the morning doing polilical speeches much respect homie now I can connect that video the homie made of you lol


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> middle finger to the haters.. open arms to the one's that love me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video bro, I nice effects


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Hydro, WMG blocked your video!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Dam Hydro I was wondering who that was in that glass house up early in the morning doing polilical speeches much respect homie now I can connect that video the homie made of you lol


 which 1 Dre? let me know homie lol

Siim 123 can you see it in Estonia? I thought for sure it would be blocked in most euro country's! 


And Sandcast? is it blocked for you too? that shit sucks,, I see it on my youtube and my facebook, but it wont pop up in my youtube search! I want to look for it on my friends pc later! anyway much love you guys I am slowly gettin back into the hobby!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Hydro the lil animated character they made of you,when you went on you tube and looked at my be thread I looked at yours not knowing that was you,so that just made the cartoon character more funny lol these cats on here love and respect you Hydro I might be back in LA next month not sure yet but I'm gonna holla at you when I do make it back ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Big Hydro the lil animated character they made of you,when you went on you tube and looked at my be thread I looked at yours not knowing that was you,so that just made the cartoon character more funny lol these cats on here love and respect you Hydro I might be back in LA next month not sure yet but I'm gonna holla at you when I do make it back ...


Okay I thought that what you was talking about? that shit was funny as fuck. yea let me know if and when you touch down..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

You know it homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sandcast said:


> Hey Hydro, WMG blocked your video!


 Im told the video should work now! I hope people get a kick out of it? the way I do!





:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> middle finger to the haters.. open arms to the one's that love me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Homie the sixty three looks good Hydro is the color gun metal gray :dunno:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hydro, just to let you know, the video worked okay now. Thanks


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> What's up Homie the sixty three looks good Hydro is the color gun metal gray :dunno:


 Sandcast, Dre
thanks for watching guys..It's was Graphite grey duplicolor with a spritz of silver flake from michells..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Que rollo hydro wuz been good homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Que rollo hydro wuz been good homie


whats up family? 

Hey Tone the Rezz duce wagon will be coming your way soon, after we get handle bar (sinicle) to do his magic skirt replication, then I just got another 63 riviera part's car that my home girl is paying me to hook up for her, so i will be in touch..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tingos + Machio = happy Hydro

Got to go buy a display case now. cant do the 99 cents thing no more.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man I love car. Congrats


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love that shit man. great job homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass chopper,bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And he's not banned anymore... Lmao! Come on Markie, post up some more caca fotos.... If you don't I will....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> And he's not banned anymore... Lmao! Come on Markie, post up some more caca fotos.... If you don't I will....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

you did good on that bike!

welcome back from restriction!!!:wave:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Chopper came out sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea thanks guys.. I'l try not to dwell on the past. Although (GUESS WHAT I HAD FOR BREAKFAST?) had the makings of a classic thread! none the less i will pull up my panties, and try to WIPE the slate clean for now. (get it?) WIPE clean? 
anyway i am feeling pretty good about the bike. I actually finished a build off before a dead line, and cool for me? it needed no BMF!
and I sat for month and looked at this thing? not knowing how I was going to widen the forks, rake the frame and fab the handle bars? I put the # 2 exhaust in a weird place, (behind the kicker instead of in front) but all in all everything is there. I lost the gas cap. and later found it after taking 100 pictures and painting a cap on the tank. Now I have to find a fish tank or a display case thats 17 inch's long. and 7 inch's high.... Sinicle was more than willing to help me with this bike. as would alot of you guys? but Im glad I handled it solo, the self esteem needed a boost.. okay so on to the next thing, RIGHT?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Nice work on the chopper Hydro :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


>


 It got a new member of the family in my house I see, with a clean 57 from the future. (welcome homie) it's a painful reminder that i got to step my hopper game up.. trust me, once I feel better about these servo's in my cabinet? I will be sure and hit everybody's thread with a house call! 


sneekyg909 said:


> :wave:


 hey homie! 



Damaged said:


> Nice work on the chopper Hydro :thumbsup:


 thanks Mate! Im diggin it..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 500015
> View attachment 500016
> View attachment 500017
> View attachment 500018


 Dam good job Hydro looks Like a Harley my uncle got 1 that looks like yours 40in. over stock with the exception of color pearl white & gold leaf " snow fire " :thumbsup::thumbsup:nice ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Any new hoppers yet bro?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Dam good job Hydro looks Like a Harley my uncle got with the exception of color :thumbsup::thumbsup:nice ...


thanks Dre. Im real proud of it bro. I want to fucking kick start it and take it for a ride!

Hey when I seen your name as the last visitor to my thread? I thought oh shit: I got a fucking hopper house call already! lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

awww man come Hydro, I ain't try'n to see nobody like that but now if I gotta you know I ain't run'n, shit try'n to bring my ragg back and bring my NoNo out for the next round yep the wagon been check'n rear suspension on your wagon might work I want it to lay & lock up, my skirts are coming out all right for some scratch built shit, if I can't match the paint I'll foil'em, my son knocked over a board on the ragg so now thats mo shit to fix :facepalm: couldn't even get mad cuz I thought the younger one would do it :dunno: and bout that Dr.shit lol, its cool homie I don't mind clown'n if you can handle it lol anyway let me get off your page before some one calls me little Hydro :rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Any new hoppers yet bro?


 not yet HM? Im seeing shit in my sleep though, which means it's time for me to try something homie. Im going to the electronics surplus today for the smaller servo switch's. then to the hobby shack for styrene strips.. I have an idea for a special gear Im going to try to make! 



Dre1only said:


> awww man come Hydro, I ain't try'n to see nobody like that but now if I gotta you know I ain't run'n, shit try'n to bring my ragg back and bring my NoNo out for the next round yep the wagon been check'n rear suspension on your wagon might work I want it to lay & lock up, my skirts are coming out all right for some scratch built shit, if I can't match the paint I'll foil'em, my son knocked over a board on the ragg so now thats mo shit to fix :facepalm: couldn't even get mad cuz I thought the younger one would do it :dunno: and bout that Dr.shit lol, its cool homie I don't mind clown'n if you can handle it lol anyway let me get off your page before some one calls me little Hydro :rofl:


:rofl: Pretty soon your children will be servin me with back bumper shit! what kind of wagon are you working with? i
Im thinking about cutting my 65 malibu, I have another 58 Nomad original from 1958, I already cut the hood open last year though because I have plans of making that one static (no moving parts)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

NO BAIL, 76 CAPRICE,


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Do yo thang Markie.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> Do yo thang Markie.


RIGHT ON TONE!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice bro i see you ready to play


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> nice bro i see you ready to play


:yes:


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


>


Man I missed you by 3 minutes,, I wish my shit had that constant fall and return back to back like yours.. that motor sounds like something other than a Johnson.. Good shit fucker..lol


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 500015
> View attachment 500016
> View attachment 500017
> View attachment 500018


I love it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


> I love it


 hey Siim i dont think the videos will play where your at? do they? i think they would be blocked because of the music!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> hey Siim i dont think the videos will play where your at? do they? i think they would be blocked because of the music!


So far they have worked for me, every single one  
As much as I have uploaded videos(of 1:1 car shows), i prefer to add some nice old school rock for background and they get mostly banned in Germany only. 

You can check them out here  :
http://www.youtube.com/user/CmCarVideos/videos?sort=p&view=0
(american cars are rare around here thats why we get so excited about them  )


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


> So far they have worked for me, every single one
> As much as I have uploaded videos(of 1:1 car shows), i prefer to add some nice old school rock for background and they get mostly banned in Germany only.
> 
> You can check them out here  :
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: when ever your people want to lift there 1/1's? if you know how to weld? Get me a passport and a girl, 
and I'l put anything you want, on the bumper!:rofl:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: when ever your people want to lift there 1/1's? if you know how to weld? Get me a passport and a girl,
> and I'l put anything you want, on the bumper!:rofl:


  
Nobody here is into lowriders tho, at least the ones building real shit. There was one Buick Riviera the owner claimed to be a lowrider but it was airbagged:ugh:

I cant wait to finish my college studies and get some real job and get me a 64 to build up(or a G-body for start).


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Siim123 said:


> Nobody here is into lowriders tho, at least the ones building real shit. There was one Buick Riviera the owner claimed to be a lowrider but it was airbagged:ugh:
> 
> I cant wait to finish my college studies and get some real job and get me a 64 to build up(or a G-body for start).


right On! Keep it out of the snow when you do!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey markie de------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>>>>>>



































































































:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: jackwagon :wave:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> not yet HM? Im seeing shit in my sleep though, which means it's time for me to try something homie. Im going to the electronics surplus today for the smaller servo switch's. then to the hobby shack for styrene strips.. I have an idea for a special gear Im going to try to make!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Nomad is at 89% or a lil more after the static Im gonn a cut it out my son Hot Boy is gotta do some time he lost his case :banghead: so I'm gonna do a build for him later on anyway homie :yessad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey markie de------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP BIG DOGG, AND WHAT'S UP DRE?

YEA YOU PROBABLY CAN TELL THAT i AM KEEPING MY POST DOWN TO A BARE MINIMUM?

Mostly because I am not feeling any of my work I have been trying to do. ( I had fun with the hoppers and still have a hopper or two 

on hold) BUT I AM IN A FUNK WITH THE OTHER MODELS,, i TRY TO TAKE MY TIME AND DO ONE PART AS CLEAN AS i CAN? AND 

AND THEN SOMETHING DOES NOT WORK FOR ME, OR i DONT LIKE THE WAY THINGS LINE UP? AND i SAY FUCK IT! and shit gets 

sloppy.. OKAY IM DOING A PANCHO PAINTED 65 RIGHT NOW.. and i honestly feel like it is the Ugly-est static build in my collection..

It's my worst frame work ever.. In the past i have put a 65 frame on a 68, on a promo 66, and a 76 caprice, and two 65 impala's! 

but i cant shake the feeling that this is my worst work ever! I dont know why I keep building a car, that really want to toss out the 

window.. I have a feeling before completion, I am going to snap and end up using this car for target practice!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _*wah wah wah wah,,foil this, foil that,, I hate this I hate that..bla bla bla bla,, WHAT A BUNCH OF GIRLS!.. quit your belly aching and get some work done*_... I MADE FOIL CALL ME DADDY long time ago! fuck that Reynolds Wrap Hoe! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes::werd:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


> :yes::werd:


Oop's I forgot I was on your thread running my fat mouth! lol


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Just complete that bish and call it done clean up certain things then back to the bench with tine of another work of art


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LopezCustoms said:


> Just complete that bish and call it done clean up certain things then back to the bench with tine of another work of art


That's a nice way of saying: (yea it suck's but complete it anyway and maybe you will get lucky with something next time!)


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol did mean it that way hydro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

what it do my boy what you been up to i see they been try ing swing a little


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn good shit.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn good shit.


THANK'S HALFASS,,, you see I dont hit my thread to much these days.. but there use to be alot of activity on my bench..






DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what it do my boy what you been up to i see they been try ing swing a little


WHAD UP DENA? I'L BE IN YOUR THREAD PROBABLY BEFORE NEW YEARS, TRYING TO KICK UP SOME DUST...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats a clean 68....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Tonioseven said:


>


IM SENDING THE DONOR 65 PARTS TO THE CHROME SHOP TOMORROW FOR THIS... THANK YOU TONIO.. THIS WILL BE HANDLED WITH

CARE..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i should be on i like what been going down or should i say up i have to get the lab myself now that ppl are back hopping again


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> WHAT'S UP BIG DOGG, AND WHAT'S UP DRE?
> 
> YEA YOU PROBABLY CAN TELL THAT i AM KEEPING MY POST DOWN TO A BARE MINIMUM?
> 
> ...


send it over here to Dre 1 Only 
1968 re,wait a minute i'll send my additional info later :x: that/damn this shit still here never posted


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WE MIGHT HAVE TO PUT OUT AN AMBER ALERT FOR HYDRO HYPE HE'S GONE MIA :around:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> WE MIGHT HAVE TO PUT OUT AN AMBER ALERT FOR HYDRO HYPE HE'S GONE MIA :around:


X2 wuz good homie


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

agreeed homies HYDRO WHERE YOU AT BRO!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

X2 what it do where's your wagon at pull up !!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

boy you got some big ass ballz call'n the homie out and he's mia,oh he got something that'll break yo ass off,guess what tho you got call'em out next month if you still want some after you see what it does :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

What's up Markie?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DON'T WORRY BOUT HYDRO YALL GOTTA C ME FIRST BUMPER CHECK'N 



 LOS UNDER GROUND KINGS :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> DON'T WORRY BOUT HYDRO YALL GOTTA C ME FIRST BUMPER CHECK'N
> 
> 
> 
> LOS UNDER GROUND KINGS :wave:





My bad homies,, yea I really been slacking off with the model game, I been spending morning, noon and night, in them damm car 
classified's.. Im really trying to pick me up a 1/1 vert 68 impala before the end of this year, maybe by the summer time?
I see Met got the club up in the Avi,, and Dre is flying that Underground Flag... YALL DOING GOOD THANGS FAMILY.. 
I got a 78 lac that I am getting paid to do a replica of that is going to be switched up with a servo and johnson set up. so that is taking cut's in from of my blue 68 vert for now.. I've been feeling to guilty to even pull a ninja and peek in the model thread, 
because there has been zero progress on my table..

I seen that Straight Game Caddy for sale in classified too... DONt Trip San Diego! tHESE LAYITLOW BOYZ WILL KEEP YOU BUSY until I can come up with something that is worthy for you to take notice!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

them fools better recognize its plastic or nothin and I'm gonna keep pull'n shit out for them,they can get it uffin:welcome back homie ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

LUGK REEPPIM ON.THA MOTHA F---N BUMPER


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

wusup dro:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> What's up Markie?





pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 wuz good homie





BigMoneyTexas said:


> wusup dro:thumbsup:


Much love Peoples!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What color is the straight game caddy? There's a few right now for sale


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> What color is the straight game caddy? There's a few right now for sale


it's the 90 that use to have 4 pumps... Im trying to sell my 90 as well!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> DON'T WORRY BOUT HYDRO YALL GOTTA C ME FIRST BUMPER CHECK'N
> 
> 
> 
> LOS UNDER GROUND KINGS :wave:



come home now and join the team we got this shit on lock


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Everybody hustlin on their 1:1 game right now, no worries, got plenty of time for models later! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Everybody hustlin on their 1:1 game right now, no worries, got plenty of time for models later! :thumbsup:


what it do Mike? :thumbsup: yea It's good to see these fools going at it with the videos.. that shit is plenty active you guys!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP DRO:biggrin:


----------



## chevyimpala61 (Jan 16, 2014)

3 wheel on the 61


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Fuck, this thead is still hear? damm...I'l be around some day..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hit me up.


----------

